# Wildwood Red in Tooth and Claw [OOC]



## Voadam

IC 
IC Old 
RG 
INFO


“It all started with those damn birds. I didn’t think anything of it when I first saw them. After all, a few black birds are nothing to worry about. Then it turned into a flock. Then the birds began to swarm and there were thousands and thousands of them in a black cloud that blotted out the sky. They descended and surrounded me. And that’s when it all began.”

This is a heavily house ruled 3.5 game set in the Forge world of Oathbound’s Wildwood. I try to keep the focus on story and action instead of mechanics. It will be high powered with lots of options but start at 1st level. Specific house rules, adjustments to core classes, and possible player source materials are listed below.

In general I am looking for players interested in the possibilities of the campaign. If the house rules are not to your liking then this is probably not a campaign for you as I am not interested in arguing about the merits of the game rules.

Wildwood is a continent realm of wilderness where no major trade and no major agriculture takes hold. Hunting and the threat of vicious predatory beasts dominates the life of the inhabitants. It is said the divine overlord of the land loves to hunt and to watch kills. He stocks the land with prey and predators from a thousand worlds and made the realm bountiful for both. He is also said to pull individuals or whole cities into the realm to see if they will adapt to a life without trade and farms to support them or fall and be consumed.

Major sentient races of the area include Dover (humanoid dog race), Elves, Goblinoids, Gnolls, Lycanthropes, and Green Dragons.

Ore is very rare in the continent, the majority of metal objects did not originate here and metal objects cannot be easily made or bought, although foreign aliens are often a great source of plunder and metal objects.

The campaign started in a benevolent Dover village that rescues new inhabitants when they find them. Characters are required to reserve and then spend either 1 skill point or one bonus language slot to learn the common Dover language if they are not of that race. Characters can be descended from most any world background due to the nature of Wildwood. I only require that players make characters that can work together when thrown in a dangerous environment.

I try and post 1/weekday when I am not on vacation. I do not expect anybody to post on weekends.

Current party:
Voidrazor: playing NR4ZN Large warforged power armor adept [active]
Shayuri: playing Inamar human gestalt warlock sorcerer [active]
Drowned Hero: playing Rooth shifter ranger [active]
Hellrazor: playing Syfer chiao (tiger man) humanoid [active]

Pyrex: playing Weylan elan gestalt psychic warrior soulknife [inactive?]


Chakken98: playing Thelso Dover Cleric [inactive]
Dog45: playing Firblain Headsplitter Dwarven gestalt barbarian ranger[inactive]
Kularian: playing Victor von Blacke tiefling ranger [inactive]

Slave of the Scythe playing elven fighter [ready to be activated if he returns to the boards]
Argent Silvermage: playing Athan Zee, Ottotowan technologist [ready to be activated if returns to the boards]
Ryfte: playing gestalt scout/druid  [ready to be activated if he returns to the boards]

Former party:
Ilium: playing Jeanpierre human gestalt knight cleric [inactive]
Fenris: playing Noni, a human ranger [inactive]
d20Dazza: playing Cursed, an Ilonis sorcerer [inactive]
Watus: Playing Tur, a lizardfolk gestalt barbarian [inactive]
Endovior: playing Alan Keep, human gestalt soulknife hexblade [inactive]


----------



## Voadam

*Character creation*

1st level and default 48 point buy.

Optional starting point buy and LA variations:

Option two 56 point buy: Can increase point buy to 56 if restrict class options to NPC classes only.

Option three 48 point buy alternative: LA +1 race restricted to NPC classes.

Option four 40 point buy: LA +2 race restricted to NPC classes. LA +1. Alternatively can take gestalt option with one class required to be an NPC class.

Option Five 32 point buy: Can take an LA +3 race restricted to NPC classes. LA +2 race. LA +1 race Gestalt with NPC class. Or Gestalt.

Option six 24 point buy: LA +4 restricted to NPC class. LA +3. LA +2 Gestalt with NPC class. LA +1 Gestalt.

100 gp for starting equip regardless of class

See house rules, and class and race options and modifications below.

Once the game starts I will be requiring at least one post a week day that I am in town from all PCs. Failure to post for a while without advance notice in the OOC thread will likely result in messy character death at the jaws of a predator.


----------



## Voadam

*House rules*

House rules:

Beasts are Dangerous: iterative attacks work with natural weapons

Red in Tooth and claw: claws do slashing, bite does piercing.

Poisons are Deadly: successful saves on poisons result in half damage

More Death Buffer: Arcana Unearthed/Iron Heroes style extended disabled/dying and fort saves for negative hp instead of death at -10

Fancy Footwork: add base reflex save to Dex AC bonus.

Dodging is Simple: Dodge Feat = flat +1 dodge bonus

Hanging Tough: Toughness turns into Improved Toughness feat (from Complete Warrior, +1 hp/level) at third level.

Falling is Dangerous: falling damage accelerates, it is 1d6 for each ten feet fallen, for each set of 10'. Still 20d6 max

So:
10=1d6
20=3d6
30=6d6
40=10d6
50=15d6
60=20d6

Built Ford Tough: no massive damage save

Shirts or Skins: natural armor overlaps with regular armor instead of stacking

Hack, Hack, Hack: max hp at first level, half HD average round up for other levels

Mix and Match: No favored class, multiclass freely without xp penalty. Fractional BAB and save advancements for multiclass characters. Fractional saves give you levels in good or bad save progression (No starting over for another 2.5 with 1st level good saves).

Magic Stacks: multiclassing spell caster spell slots and spells known stack AU style

I can do Anything: No cross-class skills, everything is a class skill for everybody. Only need a story explanation for how acquired.

We Don’t Need No Stinking Skill Rolls: Don’t expect many skill rolls, particularly for social actions. Most things I see your score and character development (concept, history, characterization, and mechanical choices) and adjudicate based on that, not rolls.

I Kan Reed Gud: Characters are illiterate as a default. Literacy in a spoken language takes a one time feat then a separate skill point for every written language.

What’s That Say: Decipher script does not exist as a skill

It’s a Trap: Anybody can search for traps regardless of DC

I Make Magic: Crafting magic items does not cost xp

Magic’s Expensive: xp spells cost extra gold for component instead of xp

Feel the Power: levels are awarded when I say so, individual xp is not given to players.

Let’s Go: teleport is shorter range (1 mile)

Pikachu, I choose you: Summoned celestial and fiendish smite works as a lesser constant smite against targeted aligned creatures, not a powerful 1/day thing.

Some core spells not allowed (searing light I’m talking about you, domains using it will be modified upon request, also most anything with sonic damage).

Beyond Good and Evil: Alignment is only for divine champions, undead, and outsiders, everyone else is neutral. Alignments are primal forces, not moralities. Class alignment restrictions do not apply other than as social expectations.

Specific Beasts: shape shifting and summoning requires a focus of the thing being summoned or shape assumed (usually a bone).

Giants are People Too: Giants are a humanoid subtype that use giant type traits (can be affected by "person" spells, etc.)

Medusae are People Too: Monstrous humanoids are a humanoid subtype that use monstrous humanoid type traits (can be affected by "person" spells, etc.).

Trolls are Trolls: Trolls all also have the troll subtype regardless of whether they are also giants or monstrous humanoid subtypes.

Orcs are goblins: Orcs are subtype goblinoid and orcish is just a dialect of goblin

Did it Work?: DM handles all rolling. Post appropriate character mechanics and numbers in OOC portion of IC posts with spoiler tags.

What? You Want a Cookie?: No arrival gifts.

Skilled: Feats every level instead of every three. I think feats are fun and add to characters and want PCs to have more.

No Wasted Learning: If you multiclass into a class that grants a bonus feat you already have you instead gain a related feat. For instance a character with Tracking who later becomes a ranger could gain Skill Focus Survival to boost his tracking instead of being out a feat compared to a character that waited to learn tracking. Taking a class that provides abilities you are good at should make you better at those abilities instead of no increased benefit.

First level benefits are for the best of your classes. So the max hp and 4x skillpoints for first level are whatever your best class is. It doesn't matter if you go sorcerer 1 then rogue 1 or rogue 1 then sorcerer 1 both second level characters will look the same mechanically.

Smarts!: Int skill bonuses are retroactive. If somebody increases their int permanently through level advancement they get the extra skill points and can learn a new language. Skill increases must still make sense for the character from a story perspective and can be saved until appropriate opportunities for skill development.

I got better: heal works like treat injury from d20 modern, but the treat injury application can be done once per encounter resulting in wounds and cures 1d4 for every 5 points above DC 10 on the heal check.

Shake it off: Reserve hp rule, reserve points = max hp, 1 reserve point heals 1 damage 1/minute.

Mostly dead: instant death effects take you to dying status, not dead.

Healing is Easy: All core spellcasting classes get healing type spells on their spell list and at the lowest level it is available to the other core classes.


----------



## Voadam

*Core Class Changes*

Bard:

Increase HD to d8.

Cleric:

Spontaneous divine caster variant from Unearthed Arcana

Clerics can choose any domains, regardless of religion or god as long as appropriate for character

Clerics can be godless, or worship non-divine beings (dragons, demons, etc.), or pantheons, or specific gods

Druid:

Spontaneous divine caster variant from Unearthed Arcana

Druids do not automatically know summon nature’s ally spells or get companions

Druids gain a domain, which can be but need not be nature summoning. Nature summoning domain’s power is animal companion.

Monk:

No multiclass restrictions

Paladins:

Paladins can be spell less variants from Complete Warrior or trade spellcasting for bonus feats. Alternatively they can convert spellcasting to spontaneous divine casting knowing 1 spell per spell casting level. No prepared Spell casting.

Option to have smite evil work continuously but not be a flat damage bonus against evil creatures. Note Beyond Good and Evil Above, casting [EVIL] spells counts as evil action for falling, otherwise good to go. Code is a social code expected of paladins and they are socially expected to act good.

No multiclass restrictions.

Rangers:

Increase HD to d10

Rangers can be spell less variants from Complete Warrior or Wildscapes or trade spellcasting for bonus feats. Alternatively they can convert spells to spontaneous divine casting knowing 1 spell per spell casting level. No prepared spell casting.

No animal companion, although a feat would allow one.

Rogues:

HD increase to d8

Trapsense = elf style auto trap check

Sorcerers:

Increase HD to d6

Gain 1 free metamagic level they can use per day per sorcerer level

Familiar requires a feat or spell or reducing class HD to d4


Wizards:

Increase HD to d6

Wizards can learn spells from any items they have crafting feats to create, not just scrolls

Wizards can prepare spells without spellbooks. Doing so increases the spell slot required by 1 level.

Familiar requires a feat or spell or reducing class HD to d4


----------



## Voadam

*Races*

Home base for the campaign is Dover village, with neighboring local elf and goblin populations as well and outsiders can come from most any race.

Races that do not have common as their primary language do not speak common as a free language

no half races: Half elves and half orcs are distinct elf and orc subraces with the core half race mechanics. Many monster and race book supplements allowed (I don‘t have Savage Species or any WotC Races of Books though). Half templates exist but do not come about through hybridization. Races are essentially species.

LA +1 to +4 OK but see above.

Good Doggy: Dover traits are from Complete Minons, medium humanoid (canine) +2 dex, +2 wis, -2 int, scent, bite 1d6 natural weapon, +4 listen racial bonus, two weapon fighting bonus feat, speak canine, +1 LA

Little Birdy: Vogels are size small.

Many non-PH sources including lots of monster books are OK. Ask if interested.

Race Books: see below under Sources


----------



## Voadam

*Sources*

I have over 100 d20 books and pdfs so ask if there is something you want to use, I might have it. The answer will be either no, yes with changes, or yes. Since I am starting at 1st level I am more likely to allow weird classes or races and see how they progress.

Sources I have for further possible class options I will consider but have to review first if you want stuff from them, and I might alter stuff:

Sources:

WotC: Unearthed Arcana, Complete Warrior, Psionics SRD, Modern SRD, Dragonlance CS, FRCS, Wheel of Time, Diablo, Tome of Magic, Player's Handbook II, Complete Adventurer,* Complete Arcane,* Complete Divine,* Eberron Campaign Setting,* Races of Eberron,* Races of Destiny,* Races of Stone,* Races of the Wild* and excerpt articles posted on the WotC website presenting full descriptions of certain classes. (* are through crystalkeep.com)

Third-Party, several including: 
Grand OGL Wiki
*0one Games*: Heroes and Magic
*93 Game Studios*: Base Class Apprentice
*AEG*: Mercenaries, Warlords of the Accordlands Master Codex, 
*Aegis Studios*: Contagion Revised, Virulence, 
*Alea Publishing*: A Question of Honor Knightly Orders, A Question of Loyalty Military Orders, Chronicles of Yrza Crow, Crusader Subclass, Honor and Corruption, Mindcraft, Poor Gamers Almanacs, 
*Ancient Awakenings Publications*: Dryden Hero or Horror, 
*Atlas Games*: Nyambe, Occult Lore, 
*Avalanche Press*: Aztecs, Black Flags Pirates of the Caribbean, War in Heliopolis, 
*Bards and Sages*: Neiyar,
*Bastion Press*: Wildwood, Mysteries of Arena, Torn Asunder, Spells and Magic, Pale Designs,
*Blue Devil Games*: Helios Rising, 
*Chainmail Bikini*: Beyond Monks 3.0, 
*Creative Mountain Gaming*: Lexus Culture Class County Clergy, Lexus Culture Class Trundlefolk, 
*Cryptosnark Games*: Deeds Not Words, 
*Crystalkeep.com*: Classes
*DaemonEye Publishing*: Academe Mentus, Dead Stars, 
*Dark Quest Games*: In the Saddle, 
*Dog Soul Publishing*: Books of Faith Hinduism, Books of Faith Jainism, Fishers for the Dead, Gallia, Kitsunemori
*Dream Scarred Press*: High Psionics Soulknives, Races of the Mind Elan, Untapped Classes Complete Marksman, Untapped Potential, 
*Dunham Studios*: Elemental Powers Player’s Sourcebook, 
*Emerald Press*: Wilderness Master, 
*EN Publishing*: Asgard Magazine 1-7, Crimson Contracts, Crystalmancy, Elements of Magic, Elements of Magic Revised, Elements of Magic Lyceian Academy, Elements of Magic Mythic Earth, Fantastic Science, Four Color to Fantasy, Four Color to Fantasy Revised, Heroes of Code, Monks of the 9 Animal Clans, Necromancer's Legacy Bloodlines and Paragons, Steam & Steel, Three Arrows for the King, War of the Burning Sky Player's Guide, 
*Fantasy Flight Games*: Cityworks, Darkness & Dread, Midnight, Path of Faith, Path of Magic, Path of Shadows, Path of Swords, School of Evocation, School of Illusion, Sorcery & Steam, Traps and Treachery, Wildscape, 
*Fifth Element Games*: Alignment Paragons, Eldritch Codex: Libram of Silver Magic,
*Goodman Games*: Complete Guide to Fey, Complete Guide to Rakshasa, Complete Guide to Treants, Morningstar, Underdark Adventure Guide, 
*Green Ronin*: Avatar’s Handbook, Book of Fiends, Freeport Trilogy, Testament, Witch’s Handbook, 
*Heathen Oracle*: Novice to Master, 
*High Moon Media*: Paragons: Forest Dwellers, Paragons: Sun and Sea,
*Inner Circle*: Broken Isles Player's Guide, 
*Legacy of Maela*: Legacy of Maela Campaign Setting, Legacy of Maela Remote Settings, 
*LPJ*: Races of NeoExodus: Cavian, Races of NeoExodus: Cynean, Races of NeoExodus: Dalrean, Races of NeoExodus: Enuka, Races of NeoExodus: Prymidian, Races of NeoExodus: Sasori, 
*Malhavok Press*: Arcana Evolved, Arcana Unearthed, Book of Experimental Might, Book of Experimental Might II, Book of Hallowed Might, Complete Book of Eldritch Might, Iron Heroes, Iron Heroes Bestiary
*Malladin's Gate*: Dark Lore Campaign Primer, Forgotten Heroes Paladins, Forgotten Heroes Sorcerers, Modern Heroes Martial Avengers, Saint John’s College of Abjuration, Unearthed Adventurers Volume 1,
*Mind's Eye Games*: Tarot Magic, 
*Mob United Media*: OGL The Fighting Priest, OGL The Thief, OGL The Warbard, Steel and Stealth,
*Mongoose Publishing*: Conan RPG Pocket Edition, Infernum Player’s Guide, 
*Monkey God*: From Stone to Steel, Frost and Fur, 
*Morrigan Press*: Talislanta d20
*Octaviarate Games*: Collectabeasts, Simple Tricks and Nonsense, 
*Otherworld Creations*: Forbidden Kingdoms
*Paizo*: Dragon 310, Dragon 317, Dragon 318, Dragon 319, Dragon 320, Dragon 326, Dragon 337, Dungeon 100, Pathfinder Alpha 1-3, 
*Red Dragon Tavern Games*: Tome of the Lost Realms Campaign Setting
*Red Moon Games*: Kyngdom Campaign Setting, 
*RollInitiative.com*: Book of Versus Classes
*Ronin Arts*: Core Class Variants, 
*RPGObjects*: Legends of the Samurai, 
*Sean K. Reynolds Games*: New Argonauts,
*Sovereign Press*: Age of Mortals, 
*Spellbinder Games*: Dreadmire Bonus Material, 
*Sword Sorcery Studios*: Aberrant d20, Everquest RPG PH, Gamma World PH, 
*S.T. Cooley Games*: Enchiridion of Elided Enduements of the Expanse,
*Tangent Games*: Ados Land of Strife, 
*Team Frog*: Vampire Hunter$, 
*The Le*: Neo Druids Savage Heart, Neo Clerics Opus Priest, Neo Fighters Fire Knight, Neo Paladins Martyr, Neo Rangers the Spider King, Pimp My Paladin, Unorthodox Barbarians, Unorthodox Bards, Unorthodox Clerics, Unorthodox Fighters, Unorthodox Monks, Unorthodox Paladins, Unorthodox Pirates, Unorthodox Ranged Combatants, Unorthodox Sorcerers, Unorthodox Witches, Vikings, 
*Throwing Dice Games*: Character Customization, 
*Vigilance Press*: Clash of Arms: Cavalry, Clash of History: Witch Trials, Clash of Kings: Guilds and Money, Clash of Kings: Nobility, Prometheus, Vigilance, 
*Zeitgeist Games*: Blackmoor Campaign Setting
and maybe others.

I might consider some of these classes underpowered, such as many of the Avalanche Press historical ones, and therefore NPC ones.

Race Books: Mythic Races, Races of Evernor I-III, Umbragia Races, Emerging Forms Aegire, Races of the Underdark (the web enhancement for Goodman Games underdark monster book), 6 Races of NeoExodus, a bunch of Campaign settings (Oathbound, Wildwood, Arena, Mysteries of Arena, www.athas.org for Dark Sun www.planewalker.com for Planescape, Forgotten Realms CS, Dragonlance CS, Age of Mortals, Arcana Evolved, Valus, Kyngdoms, Helios Rising, Burok Torn from scarred lands, Dragonlords of Melnibone, Twin Crowns CS, Nyambe, Ravenloft CS, Twilight of Atlantis, Ragnarok, Doom of Odin, Castlemourn Player's Guide, Ptolus, Argyle Lorebook, Midnight, Talislanta d20, Morningstar, Blackmoor CS, Legacy of Maela, Warlords of the Accordlands Master Codex, each have new races), a bunch of monster books (for example Advanced Bestiary, Blackdirge's Dungeon Denizens, Complete Minions, Creature Weekly, Creature Collection Revised, Complete Denizens of Avadnu, E.N. Critters, Fiend Folio, Lethal Lexicon, Little People, Manual of Monsters, Monster Manual II and IV, Monsternomicon 3.5 I & II, Menagerie, the srd, and others) and a few miscellaneous sources (Children of the Fey, Children of the Serpent, Complete Guide to Treants, Hidden Races, Honor and Corruption, Mercenaries, Mystic Warriors, Race Creation Cookbook, Races: Animal Kingdoms, Rats in the Walls, apes of Nature, Myth and Fantasy, Mars RPG, Dreamscapes, the "Into the" series, Out for Blood, and Faeries, others).

Major spell sources: SRD/PH, Spell Compendium, Tome and Blood, Magic of Faerun, Arcane Strife, Book of Curses, Complete Book of Eldritch Might, Crystalmancy, Dweomercraft Enchanters, Encyclopedia Arcane Necromancy, Joe's Book of Enchantment, Minor Magicks, Paths of Power, Practical Enchanter, Quintessential Wizard, Relics and Rituals, Relics and Rituals II, School of Evocation, School of Illusion, Simple Tricks and Nonsense, Spells and Magic, Spells and Spellcraft, Urban Magica Spell Cards, and other ones that have fewer spells.

Major combat feat sources: SRD, Sword and Fist, Complete Warrior, Player's Handbook II, Torn Asunder, Arcana Unearthed, Iron Heroes, Book of Iron Might, Beyond Monks, Deeds Not Words, Deeds Not Words Smack Down, Masters of Arms, Martial Arts Mayhem Vol 1, Legends of the Samurai, Action Maneuvers, Critical Feats, Rage Feats, Sunder Feats, http://realmshelps.dandello.net/datafind/feats.shtml  others.

Psionics (Standard 3.5) Sources: 3.5 srd, Hyperconsciousness, Untapped Potential, Divine Mind, Races of the Mind Elan, High Psionics Psionic Feats, Gestalt Surge Feats.

Alternate Magic System Sources: Psionics 3.5 (srd), Tome of Magic, Forgotten Realms CS, Wheel of Time, Arcana Unearthed, Complete Book of Eldritch Might, Elements of Magic, Elements of Magic Revised, Elements of Magic Mythic Earth, Everquest RPG 1e, Iron Heroes, Legends of the Samurai, Midnight, Occult Lore, Relics and Rituals, Spellbound, Twin Crowns CS, Talislanta d20, Four Color to Fantasy, Mindcraft, Psihammer, Academe Mentus, Mystic Warriors, Deeds Not Words, Vigilance, Others.

Ritual Magic sources: Relics and Rituals, Twin Crowns CS, Spellbound, Heroes of High Favor Elves

Elan sources: Races of the Mind Elan


----------



## Voadam

So I'm recreating most of the info from cached searches, will work on RG, Info and then IC (have a bunch of IC copied but missing the last few days, will post the copies then recreate the missing parts).


----------



## Voadam

*Keep for RG*

Alan Keep
Human Hexblade 1 / Soulknife 1
Str10
Dex16 (+3)
Con10
Int14 (+2)
Wis10
Cha16 (+3)
BaB: +1
HP: 10
AC: 19 (+4 armor, +4 dex, +1 dodge)
Fort: +0
Ref: +5
Will: +2
Attack: Mind Blade (+5, 1d6, 19-20/x2)
Grapple: +1
Feats: Dodge, Weapon Finesse, Weapon Focus (Mind Blade), Wild Talent
Special Abilities: Hexblade's Curse 1/Day, Mind Blade
Skills:
Autohypnosis: 4: +4
Bluff: 1+3: +4
Concentration: 4: +4
Knowledge (Arcana) 1+2: +3
Knowledge (Psionics) 1+2: +3
Hide: 1+3: +4
Intimidate: 2+3: +5
Listen: 1: +1
Move Silently: 1+3: +4
Speak Language (Dover): 1
Spellcraft: 1+2: +3
Spot: 1: +1
Psicraft: 1+2: +3
Use Magic Device: 4+3: +7
Use Psionic Device: 4+3: +7
Languages: Common, Orc, Gnoll, Dover
Equipment: Chain Shirt

Background:

Alan Keep is (was?) an officer in the Horned Society, the chief military force of the Empire of Iuz. As his father was a powerful Necromancer, rightly feared throughout the land, Alan gained access to some quite excellent training in an academy given to the research of darker things. This training revealed some innate sorcerous power, in addition to psionic aptitude. Given time, he could have become a potent Sorcerer and Wilder, but a great war was brewing, and officers were in high demand. Alan, 14 at the time, had already been slated for military service, and he was already involved in an officer training program. His formal training in magic and psionics was more practical then anything else; a furious training program to develop a combat-useful edge. And Alan did just that... he honed his mental focus to create a useful weapon, and discovered a trick of magic to curse his enemies. Thus armed, he paid relatively little attention to the scholarly 'book-learning' prevalent among his peers (although Alan didn't know any better, what he deemed 'book-learning' was in fact a comprehensive and darkly magnificent program of study into the mysteries of death, undeath, negative energy, and the lower planes... with the end result that Alan defines a 'scholar' as 'one obsessed with dead people and the names of demons'), preferring instead to focus on what he felt more useful; how to use the wands and dorjes churned out by Imperial itemcrafters (or, commonly enough, procured from Fiendish sources). Had Alan's training been deeper, or he more interested, he could have learned to use those items by thorough understanding of their workings... instead, he merely learned how to fake it. The latest war was already well underway, and Alan was certainly competent in a fight (if not the type of fight that his peers favored!), so he was given a commission, a uniform, and some reasonable armor (he could've had better, but he refused to wear anything heavier then a Chain Shirt). Thus equipped, he set off for war, and (though he did not know it), for his inevitable death, as his new posting had already been set p for ambush, and would be attacked and detroyed but a short time after his prospective arrival. As fate would have it, though, something intervened...


----------



## Voadam

*Tur*

Turalisj'na'Sveargith ("Tur")
Lizardfolk - Medium Humanoid (Reptilian)
Lizardfolk 1 / Barbarian (Dragon Totem) 1
Str 16 (+3)
Dex 14 (+2)
Con 14 (+2)
Int 9 (-1)
Wis 14 (+2)
Cha 13 (+1)
Mov: 30'
Init: +2
BaB: +1
HP: 14
AC: 16 (+2 nat. armor, +2 dex, +2 ref)
Fort: +4
Ref: +4
Will: +2
Attack: 2 claws +4 melee (1d4+3) and bite +2 melee (1d4+1), Greateaxe +4 melee (1d12+4, x3) and bite +2 melee (1d4+1), Kukri +4 melee (1d4+3, 18-20/x2) and claw +2 melee (1d4+1) and bite +2 melee (1d4+1), Javelin +3 range (1d6+3, 30ft)
Grapple: +4
Feats: Blind Fight, Multiattack
Special Abilities: Rage (1x/day)
Special Qualities: Hold breath
Skills:
Balance (0) +6
Climb (0) +3
Intimidate (4) +5
Jump (0) +7
Listen (3) +5
Speak Language (Dover)
Survival (4) +6
Swim (0) +7

Languages: Draconic, Dover
Equipment:
Cold Iron Greataxe (40gp)
2 Javelins (2gp)
Kukri (8gp)
Potion (Cure Lt Wnds) (50gp)


Hold Breath
A lizardfolk can hold its breath for a number of rounds equal to four times its Constitution score before it risks drowning.

Background:
In his previous life, Turalisj had had everything. A promising young son of the Maekrix of Clan Kuric, he had been the first of the season's hatchlings to devour his last sibling and was inducted into the warrior caste in the first culling. His size, prowess and lineage had won him respect. After his final molt, he had bonded with a powerful broodmate, allied himself with her sire, and begun his ascension into the ranks of power.

A mere six months later, and he was nothing. Less than nothing, he was an outcast. That he had committed no crime was irrelevant. In this abominable wasteland, he had no clan, no mate, no slaves, and no honor. What he did have was a cursed lifedebt to a tribe of sucklings whose ways he would never understand.

He remembered nothing of his translation to this world, or of the time - however long - that immediately followed. He remembered only the birds. The warmbloods had found him bleeding out his last on some game trail near the edge of their lands. He had apparently been attacked and left for dead, but by what they did not know. There was no doubt in his mind that if their situations had been reversed, he would have spit-roasted and devoured them, but this was not their way. They dragged him back to their settlement and, despite their ignorance of his race, they managed to nurse him back to health. Why they would do such a thing, he would never understand, but in the time since his rescue, the Dovers had adopted a number of other foundlings. In Tur's mind, it was a level of foolishness that bordered on the suicidal. To bring in these outsiders, to give them such close access to their mates and hatchlings.... it boggled the mind. Their folly had, over time, inspired in Tur a feeling that was almost, but not entirely, quite unlike pity. He could not find the words to describe it. It was like pity, but without the desire to destroy and consume. But that wasn't exactly right, either. What was perfectly clear, in any case, was that they needed protecting, often from themselves, and Tur meant to do it. Their motivations for saving his life were mysterious, but the consequences of that act were not. For a warrior of the Dragonkin, a lifedebt was a serious matter. Tur would protect them, whether they liked it or not.


----------



## Voadam

*Nonee*

Background
Spoiler:

Noni was an experiment of the Hunter. The Hunter had a thought and wanted to see this idea come to fruition. The Hunter knew that the race of man was weak without the trappings of other worlds. But perhaps Wildwood could mold some stronger man. He tried placing several infants in the woods, but they all perished from exposure. He tried inserting them into the litters of animals, but they were eaten, rejected or died because they took too long to mature. So the Hunter decided to try an older child, one who could live on his own a bit, but was not yet too tainted by the trappings of Man. He plucked this boy from another world, The Hunter cared not where or when, and placed him in a special area of Wildwood. There were many berries and fruits there and The Hunter took care that predators stayed out, for now. This boy managed to find water to drink and food to eat, and grew and played in the Wildwood. The Hunter saw that the boy could survive thus far and began to add weather to temper the boy. Scorching summers, freezing winters, and torrential rain caused the boy much pain, but always he found a way to survive. For although the Hunter had removed the large predators, he had left the small animals. So the boy watched and learned from them, and learned to burrow for cool spot on a hot day or to escape the freezing winds. He learned soon too that animals could be eaten, by watching the hawk and the fox.

The Boy grew slowly, but he The Hunter was pleased, his experiment was working well, here was a man that could finally contend with the natural forces of Wildwood. So The Hunter began to send predators at the young man, slowly. The boy was sorely wounded by the first, a lynx. But the boy learned the power of rock as they tumbled together down a slope, the cats head hit the rock and did not get up. The boy has never seen such an animal nor had any every attacked him. He lay there for days as his body recovered. But heal it did and the boy took the rock and the cat. he was amazed at the way the claws would move in and out of the feet, even when dead. He did not fail to notice how sharp those claws were, his skin was still open from the wounds. The boy used the claws to cut off the skin of the cat. Far better than a little rabbit. And he picked his the rock and when hunting for the first time. He quietly crept up on a squirrel, raised his rock and...... missed. But after several tries he found a smaller stone could be thrown from farther away and work. This was by far a better way to go. The Hunter continued to send predators at the boy, but the boy had learned to hear like the rabbits and heard them. And the squirrels taught him that the trees were safe. But he had seen the lynx climb a tree to get him. So the boy hide rocks in the trees and dropped them on the predators. This worked for a while, but the Hunter was always challenging him, sending more and larger predators. But the boy learned to watch them first and as he grew stronger and faster became the predator not the prey.
The boy regretted that he did not have sharp claws or teeth. That changed one day when he was trying to find the footprints of a deer that had traveled down a rocky slope. He slipped and cut himself on a sharp outcropping. Breaking off the rock he found it was a long sharp piece, like a beavers front teeth but bigger. Using this piece he was able to cut skin more easily. So the boy grew into a man. He knew this forest well. For some reason he never wandered past the hills to the south or the river to the east, but otherwise he roamed his territory. He knew every rock and tree and knew the animals well too. The Hunter sent him many challenges, but he defeated them all. So it was that one day a great beast appeared to him, silently and unannounced, catching Noni off guard, something that had not happened in a long time. It was the Hunter come to Noni. He spoke in sounds that Noni did not understand. The Hunter reached out and touched Noni's head and suddenly the words became clear, it was speech and now Noni could understand it. The Hunter told Noni that it was time for him to leave. To seek his way out among the rest of the Wildwood. The Hunter stayed and taught Noni the things other sentients of the forest knew, how to make a bow and shoot it, how to speak this new thing called language. After a week, The Hunter sent Noni away. "Go south of the hills and find the first village after the largest maple tree. That village of Dovers will house you and send you on your way." And with that he was gone. Noni was still getting used to him name that The Hunter had given him, Noni went south as he had been ordered to find the Dovers. Once there the Dovers taught him how to speak better, what clothes were and how to act in society (their society). He repaid them by hunting for them.

Meanwhile, back in a small glade, a small human child was creeping out of a bush his eyes wide in wonder at this new land he had been transported to.

Code:

Human Male Ranger 1 XP: Neutral Str 16 (+3) Dex 18 (+4) Con 16 (+3) Int 14 (+2) Wis 14 (+2) Cha 8 (-1) Size: Medium (6'1", 165 lbs) HP: 16 BAB: +1 Init: +4 Move: 30' Grapple +4 AC: 18 (10 +2 armor + 4 dex +2 Ref) Saves: Fortitude: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +2 Attacks: Axe +4; 1d8+4 (2h) Long Bow +5; 1d8 PBS +6/1d8+1 Feats: Track
Spoiler:
TRACK [GENERAL] Benefit: To find tracks or to follow them for 1 mile requires a successful Survival check. You must make another Survival check every time the tracks become difficult to follow. You move at half your normal speed (or at your normal speed with a –5 penalty on the check, or at up to twice your normal speed with a –20 penalty on the check). The DC depends on the surface and the prevailing conditions, as given on the table below: Surface Survival DC Surface Survival DC Very soft ground 5 Firm ground 15 Soft ground 10 Hard ground 20 Very Soft Ground: Any surface (fresh snow, thick dust, wet mud) that holds deep, clear impressions of footprints. Soft Ground: Any surface soft enough to yield to pressure, but firmer than wet mud or fresh snow, in which a creature leaves frequent but shallow footprints. Firm Ground: Most normal outdoor surfaces (such as lawns, fields, woods, and the like) or exceptionally soft or dirty indoor surfaces (thick rugs and very dirty or dusty floors). The creature might leave some traces (broken branches or tufts of hair), but it leaves only occasional or partial footprints. Hard Ground: Any surface that doesn’t hold footprints at all, such as bare rock or an indoor floor. Most streambeds fall into this category, since any footprints left behind are obscured or washed away. The creature leaves only traces (scuff marks or displaced pebbles). Several modifiers may apply to the Survival check, as given on the table below. Condition Survival DC Modifier Every three creatures in the group being tracked –1 Size of creature or creatures being tracked:1 Fine +8 Diminutive +4 Tiny +2 Small +1 Medium +0 Large –1 Huge –2 Gargantuan –4 Colossal –8 Every 24 hours since the trail was made +1 Every hour of rain since the trail was made +1 Fresh snow cover since the trail was made +10 Poor visibility:2 Overcast or moonless night +6 Moonlight +3 Fog or precipitation +3 Tracked party hides trail (and moves at half speed) +5 1 For a group of mixed sizes, apply only the modifier for the largest size category. 2 Apply only the largest modifier from this category. If you fail a Survival check, you can retry after 1 hour (outdoors) or 10 minutes (indoors) of searching. Normal: Without this feat, you can use the Survival skill to find tracks, but you can follow them only if the DC for the task is 10 or lower. Alternatively, you can use the Search skill to find a footprint or similar sign of a creature’s passage using the DCs given above, but you can’t use Search to follow tracks, even if someone else has already found them. Special: A ranger automatically has Track as a bonus feat. He need not select it. This feat does not allow you to find or follow the tracks made by a subject of a pass without trace spell.
Toughness Point Blank Shot Skills (bonus/ranks): Climb (+6/3) Craft (Bowyer/Fletcher) (+4/2) Craft (Stone Weapons) (+4/2) Hide (+7/3) Jump (+5/2) Knowledge (Nature) (+6/4) Listen (+6/4) Move Silently (+7/3) Search (+6/4) Spot (+6/4) Survival (+6/4) Swim (+4/1) Languages Known: Dover Class Features: Favored Enemy (Animals)
Spoiler:
At 1st level, a ranger may select a type of creature from among those given on Table: Ranger Favored Enemies. The ranger gains a +2 bonus on Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival checks when using these skills against creatures of this type. Likewise, he gets a +2 bonus on weapon damage rolls against such creatures. At 5th level and every five levels thereafter (10th, 15th, and 20th level), the ranger may select an additional favored enemy from those given on the table. In addition, at each such interval, the bonus against any one favored enemy (including the one just selected, if so desired) increases by 2. If the ranger chooses humanoids or outsiders as a favored enemy, he must also choose an associated subtype, as indicated on the table. If a specific creature falls into more than one category of favored enemy, the ranger’s bonuses do not stack; he simply uses whichever bonus is higher.
Wild Empathy +0
Spoiler:
A ranger can improve the attitude of an animal. This ability functions just like a Diplomacy check to improve the attitude of a person. The ranger rolls 1d20 and adds his ranger level and his Charisma bonus to determine the wild empathy check result. The typical domestic animal has a starting attitude of indifferent, while wild animals are usually unfriendly. To use wild empathy, the ranger and the animal must be able to study each other, which means that they must be within 30 feet of one another under normal visibility conditions. Generally, influencing an animal in this way takes 1 minute, but, as with influencing people, it might take more or less time. The ranger can also use this ability to influence a magical beast with an Intelligence score of 1 or 2, but he takes a –4 penalty on the check.
Simple Weapon Proficiency Martial Weapon Proficiency Light Armor Proficiency Shield Proficiency Equipment: Boarhide armor (Leather armor equivalent) 10 gp Stone axe 10 gp Long bow 75 gp 20 Flint tipped arrows 1 gp Clothing


----------



## Voadam

I can't seem to find a posting for Cursed.

I'm going to post up what I've got fro the IC but wait until I have more time to do out recreating the intervening ones from after the end of the cache page.

Please wait to post there until after I've said here that I've got it finished.


----------



## Endovior

I've been doing much the same thing.  I've got all of the IC (in VERY ROUGH format) and could have gotten the characters (but for the fact that you already have them).  That being said, since you seem to be missing him, here's Cursed:

Name Cursed Darkmantle
Class and Level Sorceror 1
Race Illonis MR 62
Alignment: Neutral (Alignments are primal forces, not moralities)
Deity: LLira
Sex: Male
Height: 6'9"
Weight: 132lbs
Experience:

Hair: Long and silver
Skin: Pale grey with dark purple mottled, raised sworls that ring his arms, legs and torso
Eyes: Deep Purple (none)
Age: 102
Size: Medium

(48 points)
Str: 8 (-1) - 2 points
Dex: 18  (+4) - 10 points 
Con: 16 (+3) - 10 points
Int:  11 (+0)  - 3 points
Wis: 10 (+0) - 2 points
Cha: 19 (+4) - 13 points 
Racial Bonus: +2 Dex, +2 Cha, -2 Str

Racial Abilities
Echosense - works like blindsight
Two Weapon Fighting
+2 Racial bonus on Perform checks
Speak language: 1 Speak Language skill
Level Equiv - +1

Class Abilities 
Sorceror
Summon Familiar
Prof simple weapons, no armour or shields
Spells 

House Rules
-Increase HD to d6
-Gain 1 free metamagic level they can use per day per sorcerer level
-Familiar requires a feat or spell or reducing class HD to d4
-Healing spells are on sorcerer spell lists at one level higher than worst of cleric, druid, or bard get them.
-Sorcerers add arcane cure minor wounds to their 1st level spell list doing 1 hp/level healing, max 5.

Hit Dice: d6
HP: 9
AC: 15  (+0 armour; +0 shield; +4 Dex; Base Ref*; +1 Dodge) 15 Touch –  , 11 Flat-footed 
ACP: 0
Init: +4 (+4 Dex) 
Speed: 30ft 
 * House rule

Saves: 
Fortitude +3  [+0 base, +3 Con] 
Reflex +4  [+0 base, +4 Dex] Base adds to AC
Will +2 [+2 base, +0 Wis] 

BAB/Grapple: +0/-1 
Melee Atk: -1 Spear (d8-1; x3) (Piercing)
Ranged Atk: +4 Spear (d8-1; x3; 20')  (Piercing)
Ranged Atk: +4 Light Crossbow (d8; x3; 80')  (Piercing)

Class Skills: 2+ 0 (Int) x4 = 8 (all class skills)

-1   Appraise  (0 ranks; -1 Int) 
4    Balance  (0 ranks; +4 Dex) 
4    Bluff  (0 ranks; +4 Cha) 
-1   Climb  (0 ranks; -1 Str)
3    Concentration (3 ranks; +0 Int)
0    Craft (0 ranks; +0 Int) 
4    Diplomacy (0 ranks; +4 Cha)
0    Disable Device (0 ranks; +0 Int)
4    Disguise  (0 ranks; +4 Cha) 
4    Escape Artist (0 ranks; +4 Dex) 
0    Forgery  (0 ranks; +0 Int) 
4    Gather Information  (0 ranks; +4 Cha) 
4    Hide  (0 ranks; +4 Dex)
4    Intimidate  (0 ranks; +4 Cha)
-1   Jump  (0 ranks; -1 Str)
2    Knowledge (Arcana)  (2 ranks; +0 Int)
0     Listen (0 ranks; +0 Wis)
4    Move Silently  (0 ranks; +4 Dex) 
4    Open Lock  (0 ranks; +4 Dex) 
6    Perform  (0 ranks; +4 Cha; +2 Racial)
0    Profession  (0 ranks; +0 Wis)
0    Search (0 ranks; +0 Wis) 
0    Sense Motive  (0 ranks; +0 Wis) 
5    Sleight of Hand  (1 ranks; +4 Dex) 
1    Speak Language (0 ranks, +0 Int; +1 Racial)
1    Spellcraft (1 ranks; 0 Int) 
0    Spot (0 ranks; +0 Wis)
-1   Swim (0 ranks; -1 Str)
5    Tumble  (1 ranks; +4 Dex)
4    Use Magic Device  (0 ranks; +4 Cha) 
4    Use Rope  (0 ranks; +4 Dex)

Feats: (1)
Dodge
Two Weapon Fighting - Racial

Languages: Common; Dover

Equipment 
carrying capacity:  26/53/80 

Wearing or carrying at hand 
Outfit 2gp (1lb)
Cloak 1gp (3lb)
Spear 2gp (6lb)
Bolts x 20 2gp (2lb)
Light Crossbow 35gp (4lb)

In or on containers 

Water Skin 1gp (4 lb) 
Pouch, Belt 1gp (.5 lb)   
6 rings 40gp (0lb)

Total weight carried –   20.5 lbs, load. (- ACP) 

Money 
16 gp - sp - cp

~~~~~


----------



## D20Dazza

Voadam said:
			
		

> I can't seem to find a posting for Cursed.




NNNooooooooooooooooo - and it took me so long to create him and get him into the game  -_ butts head against floor furiously - _ sorry had a Dobbie moment.

I've subscibed to this thread so just let us know when we're starting - and post a link when you do please.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Voadam

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> NNNooooooooooooooooo - and it took me so long to create him and get him into the game  -_ butts head against floor furiously - _ sorry had a Dobbie moment.
> 
> I've subscibed to this thread so just let us know when we're starting - and post a link when you do please.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Daz




I've got my bullet stats for him, so mostly that just leaves background, skills, and equipment for you to recreate.


----------



## Voadam

*I found Cursed*

Name Cursed Darkmantle
Class and Level Sorceror 1
Race Illonis MR 62
Alignment: Neutral (Alignments are primal forces, not moralities)
Deity: LLira
Sex: Male
Height: 6'9"
Weight: 132lbs
Experience:

Hair: Long and silver
Skin: Pale grey with dark purple mottled, raised sworls that ring his arms, legs and torso
Eyes: Deep Purple (none)
Age: 102
Size: Medium

(48 points)
Str: 8 (-1) - 2 points
Dex: 18  (+4) - 10 points 
Con: 16 (+3) - 10 points
Int:  11 (+0)  - 3 points
Wis: 10 (+0) - 2 points
Cha: 19 (+4) - 13 points 
Racial Bonus: +2 Dex, +2 Cha, -2 Str

Racial Abilities
Echosense - works like blindsight
Two Weapon Fighting
+2 Racial bonus on Perform checks
Speak language: 1 Speak Language skill
Level Equiv - +1

Class Abilities 
Sorceror
Summon Familiar
Prof simple weapons, no armour or shields
Spells 

House Rules
-Increase HD to d6
-Gain 1 free metamagic level they can use per day per sorcerer level
-Familiar requires a feat or spell or reducing class HD to d4
-Healing spells are on sorcerer spell lists at one level higher than worst of cleric, druid, or bard get them.
-Sorcerers add arcane cure minor wounds to their 1st level spell list doing 1 hp/level healing, max 5.

Hit Dice: d6
HP: 9
AC: 15  (+0 armour; +0 shield; +4 Dex; Base Ref*; +1 Dodge) 15 Touch –  , 11 Flat-footed 
ACP: 0
Init: +4 (+4 Dex) 
Speed: 30ft 
 * House rule

Saves: 
Fortitude +3  [+0 base, +3 Con] 
Reflex +4  [+0 base, +4 Dex] Base adds to AC
Will +2 [+2 base, +0 Wis] 

BAB/Grapple: +0/-1 
Melee Atk: -1 Spear (d8-1; x3) (Piercing)
Ranged Atk: +4 Spear (d8-1; x3; 20')  (Piercing)
Ranged Atk: +4 Light Crossbow (d8; x3; 80')  (Piercing)

Class Skills: 2+ 0 (Int) x4 = 8 (all class skills)

-1   Appraise  (0 ranks; -1 Int) 
4    Balance  (0 ranks; +4 Dex) 
4    Bluff  (0 ranks; +4 Cha) 
-1   Climb  (0 ranks; -1 Str)
3    Concentration (3 ranks; +0 Int)
0    Craft (0 ranks; +0 Int) 
4    Diplomacy (0 ranks; +4 Cha)
0    Disable Device (0 ranks; +0 Int)
4    Disguise  (0 ranks; +4 Cha) 
4    Escape Artist (0 ranks; +4 Dex) 
0    Forgery  (0 ranks; +0 Int) 
4    Gather Information  (0 ranks; +4 Cha) 
4    Hide  (0 ranks; +4 Dex)
4    Intimidate  (0 ranks; +4 Cha)
-1   Jump  (0 ranks; -1 Str)
2    Knowledge (Arcana)  (2 ranks; +0 Int)
0     Listen (0 ranks; +0 Wis)
4    Move Silently  (0 ranks; +4 Dex) 
4    Open Lock  (0 ranks; +4 Dex) 
6    Perform  (0 ranks; +4 Cha; +2 Racial)
0    Profession  (0 ranks; +0 Wis)
0    Search (0 ranks; +0 Wis) 
0    Sense Motive  (0 ranks; +0 Wis) 
5    Sleight of Hand  (1 ranks; +4 Dex) 
1    Speak Language (0 ranks, +0 Int; +1 Racial)
1    Spellcraft (1 ranks; 0 Int) 
0    Spot (0 ranks; +0 Wis)
-1   Swim (0 ranks; -1 Str)
5    Tumble  (1 ranks; +4 Dex)
4    Use Magic Device  (0 ranks; +4 Cha) 
4    Use Rope  (0 ranks; +4 Dex)

Feats: (1)
Dodge
Two Weapon Fighting - Racial

Languages: Common; Dover

Equipment 
carrying capacity:  26/53/80 

Wearing or carrying at hand 
Outfit 2gp (1lb)
Cloak 1gp (3lb)
Spear 2gp (6lb)
Bolts x 20 2gp (2lb)
Light Crossbow 35gp (4lb)

In or on containers 

Water Skin 1gp (4 lb) 
Pouch, Belt 1gp (.5 lb)   
6 rings 40gp (0lb)

Total weight carried –   20.5 lbs, load. (- ACP) 

Money 
16 gp - sp - cp

~~~~~ 


Spells Known (4x0; 2x1)
Spells Per Day (5x0; 3+1x1)
DC: 10 + spell level + Cha

0 Spells Known DC 14 Spells Day 5
Prestidigation (used: 0)
Mage Hand (used: 0)
Dancing Lights (used: 0)
Ghost Sound (used: 0)

1st Spells DC 15 Spells Day 4
Mage Armour (used: 0)
Sleep (used: 0)



Appearance: Tall and lean, scrawny in fact, Cursed has thin, hairless arms and legs. Long silver hair cascades down his back, which he typically wears in a plait. His pale, almost dead looking skin is circled in raised purple sworls that circle his arms, legs and torso. He wears very little, a cloak with hood, a loin cloth, dark leather shin high boots, a ring on each of his 6 fingers and a belt with a number of pouches. A crossbow is hitched to his back and a quiver of bolts hangs from his side, he typically carries a spear which he also uses as a staff to aid him when walking. Cursed's' eyes are dark and heavily decorated, dark circles tattoed with silver runes circle the deep purple orbs that stare unblinking from his face. Those looking closely at Cursed see that he in fact has no eyes and his 'eyes' are in fact tattooes that adorn his face.

Personality: Cursed is friendly, generally happy and a joy to be around. He is loyal and trusting of those he knows. He is happy to work with others. He hates people that are oppresive, particularly those that are physically so. He loves to be the centre of attention although a lot or people consider him eccentric, in a harmless sort of way. He always has an opinion but is often wrong [Come to think of it he is sort of like Dr Who]

Background:This was new, what is this place? And where is everyone else? We had all gathered for the journey, all of the Illionis race that lived on Faerun, all gathered in the one place, all ready for the journey. I expected that, as we had all left from the same place, we would all end up at the same place! But it seems not to be true, there is no one here, no one near me "Hellooooo....???" 

Cursed has generally worked in travelling freak shows or with entertanment troupes (spells: prestidigation, dancing lights, ghost sound). Sometime he has had to supplement his income with the odd criminal act and, on occasion, only just escaped before being captured by the law (skills: sleight of hand, tumble; spells: sleep). Lately he has taken up working as a mercenary, hunting criminals (mage armour). His mother gave birth to him at the migrating of the race, thus his birthday is the same day that his race changes planes.


----------



## Endovior

:\ 

...So, yeah, go ahead, ignore me...


----------



## Voadam

Endovior said:
			
		

> :\
> 
> ...So, yeah, go ahead, ignore me...




 Sorry about that Endovior, it wasn't deliberate.

Thanks for finding it.

My eyes have been glazing a little bit in all the copying and pasting.


----------



## Voadam

With the revised anouncement on the front page I will wait until they say whether this is all going away again before starting things up.


----------



## Watus

Sadly, there is no May 8 backup.  Which means, I guess, we're free to do whatever we're going to do.


----------



## Voadam

*starting up again*

All right I recreated the last post in the IC thread and it is now Fenris followed by the leao, followed by the whole party.

Keep is engaged with the leao in melee, Cursed and Noni are in 30' missile fire range, and Tur is within charging distance.

The leao stands over the bloody goblin who is unconscious.


----------



## Voadam

Feel free to post your characters again in the new RG


----------



## D20Dazza

Thanks guys for your help with finding Cursed - sorry i missed your post Endovior.


----------



## Voadam

Interesting rules question about the small light shield for a medium character Endovior. I can't find a rules reference on the issue but I've got a thread in the rules forum on it.


----------



## Voadam

I'm going to rule you can use it but just can't bash with it.


----------



## Endovior

Fair enough... I'm not big on shield-bashing anyways.


----------



## Voadam

Heads up, I will be away and do not expect to have internet access from Friday 5/26 through Sunday June 4. The game will be on hiatus during that period.


----------



## Voadam

I got a few more sourcebooks and updated the source stuff I will consider.

Of note there is Tome of Magic and Iron Heroes. IH looks like it has a lot of neat warrior combat stuff like expanded feat chains that might be of interest.


----------



## Voadam

Any comments, feedback on the game so far?


----------



## Watus

I'm enjoying it quite a bit.  I'm curious to see something of what this "corruptive magic" is all about.


----------



## Voadam

I'll need a marching order for when you go inside the mine, and any prepartions that you wish to take before hand.


----------



## Voadam

Watus said:
			
		

> I'm enjoying it quite a bit.  I'm curious to see something of what this "corruptive magic" is all about.




Good to hear.


----------



## D20Dazza

I'm good with things V, having fun - good work.

I wonder where the blind sorceror should be in the marching order?


----------



## Voadam

Endovior, I don't believe mindblades provide illumination.

One of the concepts of the soulknife is as an assassin and I believe they can hide with their mindblades going without giving away their position.

Here is the text on the powers of the mindblade

Mind Blade (Su)

As a move action, a soulknife can create a semisolid blade composed of psychic energy distilled from his own mind. The blade is identical in all ways (except visually) to a short sword of a size appropriate for its wielder.

Are you thinking of it as similar to the magic weapon illumination?

Light Generation

Fully 30% of magic weapons shed light equivalent to a light spell (bright light in a 20-foot radius, shadowy light in a 40-foot radius). These glowing weapons are quite obviously magical. Such a weapon can’t be concealed when drawn, nor can its light be shut off.

However even psionic weapons don't get that optional benefit, just the drawback of some being mentally audible.

Mentally Audible

Fully 30% of psionic weapons telepathically mutter, croon, recite battle poems, scream, or produce other mental “noises” when first drawn, at first blood, or when they slay a significant enemy. Such a weapon cannot be concealed from creatures within 15 feet when it is drawn, nor can its mental “soundtrack” be curbed.

I think it might be an aid to the game however if the party had an easy access to a source of light and I could see a glowing mindblade as being consistent with the class image.

I will give you the choice of either having it be the default no illumination or have the visual of the psychic energy be equal to a constant light effect.


----------



## Endovior

Hmm... yeah, I was thinking similar to magic weapon illumination.

That being said, I think I prefer the illumination, as I can't see in the dark.


----------



## Fenris

Yeah, me neither.


----------



## Endovior

Also, since you're accepting Tome of Magic, I'm considering taking a couple levels of either Binder or Truenamer.  As is, I plan to keep Alan advancing as a Hexblade straight on to 20th level... but I only need two Soulknife levels to qualify for Soulbow (although I'll take three, since I want Psychic Strike).  That leaves me two free levels, and I'd been planning on taking some magic-type class to fill the void.

That being said, Binder would grant minor combat bonuses from whichever Vestige I summon, but Truenamer would provide much needed healing (through Minor Word of Nurturing).

For that reason, I'm leaning towards Truenamer.


----------



## Endovior

Hmm... looking over Truename magic, I've realised something... Truename magic quickly becomes impossible to use.

Since the DC of Truename magic checks are calculated on the formula of 15 + (2 x CR), the checks quickly become ridiculous... for example, a level 20 Truenamer has to make a DC 55 check to affect himself with a simple low-level buff... and even with 23 ranks, +2 synergy, +3 skill focus, +6 stat, and a natural 20 on the roll, that's still only a 54... meaning that he CAN'T use his power on himself.  This makes the whole thing rather pointless... unless, of course, the formula is houseruled?

I'd personally suggest basing the DC of utterances off the level of the utterance being spoken, rather then the power of the target... perhaps including a +5/+10 increase in DC for the Crafted Tool and Perfected Map utterances.


----------



## Watus

If you're considering Truenamer because of the healing, I should say I'm planning on multiclassing Tur into Druid next level.


----------



## Endovior

Ah, in that case, I won't bother.  I just wanted to avoid the whole no healer thing.

Incidentally, as I was thinking of doing so anyways, I picked up Iron Heroes.

My first thought was "Wow"

My second thought was "That CAN'T be balanced"

That being said... if you're suddenly including Iron Heroes, does that mean that we can suddenly pick up IH benefits?  If so, I have some character surgery to do...


----------



## Voadam

I just got IH recently, and so it is now on my list of things I will consider for the game. No guarantees that I will let anything in though. My initial thoughts are that feat mastery chains are pretty cool. I haven't even looked at any of the specific classes yet with more than a glance. Token tracking might be a pain I don't want to keep track of however, we'll see. 

Note the conversion notes in the back, it knocks down HD and some class powers. The classes were designed to be the equal without magic items of equivalent level D&D characters with magic items. Some neat stuff.


----------



## Voadam

Let me know if you are planning on picking up new classes as Tur is and I will try and provide opportunities in game for such things to naturally come out of the story. I've even been thinking about ways Keep could pick up Binder. 

Also if you are thinking of something not core from my sources (like Binder or an IH warrior class or feat) some advance warning so I can read and evaluate them as game mechanics as well before they enter the game will be appreciated.


----------



## Voadam

Fenris I don't think you took any liberties with mycology/knowledge nature and I encourage you to continue in that vein as feels right to you for how you want to play Noni. It seemed a natural thing for Noni to say and suggest and I didn't blink until I saw the spoiler.


----------



## D20Dazza

No plans for a PC at this stage mate

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Endovior

I think that I'll probably be picking up my 4th and 5th levels as Binder levels.  That's about it, although I may pick up an associated feat.


----------



## D20Dazza

Hi Guys,

I'm going away for work until next Thursday and won't have any net access so can you please NPC me? I'll try and get something up over the weekend though, real life game tonight but.

Apologies

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Voadam

*House rules addendum*

I've been thinking I want to add a few house rules that will impact the game for higher level characters. I wanted to discuss it and see if there are any objections because I didn't anounce these in the original posting of the house rules for the game.

Skilled: Feats every level instead of every three. I think feats are fun and add to characters and want PCs to have more.

No Wasted Learning: If you multiclass into a class that grants a bonus feat you already have you instead gain a related feat. For instance a character with Tracking who later becomes a ranger could gain Skill Focus Survival to boost his tracking instead of being out a feat compared to a character that waited to learn tracking. Taking a class that provides abilities you are good at should make you better at those abilities instead of no increased benefit.

First level benefits are for the best of your classes. So the max hp and 4x skillpoints for first level are whatever your best class is. It doesn't matter if you go sorcerer 1 then rogue 1 or rogue 1 then sorcerer 1 both second level characters will look the same mechanically.

Int skill bonuses are retroactive. If somebody increases their int permanently through level advancement they get the extra skill points and can learn a new language. Skill increases must still make sense for the character from a story perspective and can be saved until appropriate opportunities for skill development.


----------



## D20Dazza

Voadam said:
			
		

> I've been thinking I want to add a few house rules that will impact the game for higher level characters. I wanted to discuss it and see if there are any objections because I didn't anounce these in the original posting of the house rules for the game.



Cool



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Skilled: Feats every level instead of every three. I think feats are fun and add to characters and want PCs to have more.



What level would this kick in at? Next I hope 



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> No Wasted Learning: If you multiclass into a class that grants a bonus feat you already have you instead gain a related feat. For instance a character with Tracking who later becomes a ranger could gain Skill Focus Survival to boost his tracking instead of being out a feat compared to a character that waited to learn tracking. Taking a class that provides abilities you are good at should make you better at those abilities instead of no increased benefit.



Sounds like an excellent idea, the other way might be to change the benefit of the existing feat so it is extended, or doubled or DCs are reduced (have to look at it on a case by case basis) or whatever? 



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> First level benefits are for the best of your classes. So the max hp and 4x skillpoints for first level are whatever your best class is. It doesn't matter if you go sorcerer 1 then rogue 1 or rogue 1 then sorcerer 1 both second level characters will look the same mechanically.



So does this mean that you get 4x skills at first level anytime? So if you're a 4th level fighter and take a level in rogue you would get 4x rogue skills even though you're a 5th level character?



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Int skill bonuses are retroactive. If somebody increases their int permanently through level advancement they get the extra skill points and can learn a new language. Skill increases must still make sense for the character from a story perspective and can be saved until appropriate opportunities for skill development.



Until recently I thought it was like this anyway and have been playing it like this for years.


----------



## Voadam

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> So does this mean that you get 4x skills at first level anytime? So if you're a 4th level fighter and take a level in rogue you would get 4x rogue skills even though you're a 5th level character?




Almost. 

Normally a fighter 1 rogue 1 would get 2x4 + 8 skill points for 16 skill points while a rogue 1 fighter 1 would get 8x4 + 2 skill points for 34 skill points.

Under my house rule the fighter 1 rogue 1 would also have the optimal 34 skill points total though it would go as follows 2x4 + (2 + 6x4).

So when the fighter picks up rogue he quadruples those extra six skill points that rogues have over fighter as a class.

Later if he then picked up a third class it would not quadruple unless it was some wierd class I'm not aware of with more skill points than a rogue.

It's not 1st level in every class, it just makes the order you take classes irrelevant for your total number of hp or skill points.

Looking back to recalculate skill points at higher level and checking the math will be easier as I won't have to remember the order of things as much.

At least that's my theory.   

The only complication where I have to think about orders is the gestalt issue then.


----------



## Voadam

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> What level would this kick in at? Next I hope




For the PCs yes this would only change things from your perspective at 2nd level. Feats every level doesn't change anything for 1st level characters so it would be seemless for the party as is.


----------



## Voadam

Looking over a little more of IH and Tome of Magic.

Classes, would have to downgrade BAB and save progressions to normal D&D 3.5 rates: poor moderate, and good for BAB, and poor and good for saves.

Feats, most look neat and the conversion rate seems fine with most mastery feats needing only the first feat and a minimum BAB based on mastery level.

I like cleave being its own base feat.

Dodge I would separate out the dodge token part of the base feat to be their own feat and a prereq for anything requiring the doge tokens.

Binders look fun both mechanically and RPwise. I wish mechancially it was more of a pick something from this list every level as opposed to pick anything from this list every day so different binders would be different but it is OK as is, not as big of an issue as cleric and druid spells with the extra spell sources added in.


----------



## Voadam

*Another proposed house rule - modifying healing skill*

I just read the treat injury skill from d20 modern and I'm liking it a lot, I'm considering swapping it for healing (nobody currently has any skill points in healing so no immediate character changes) and allowing the restore hp option to be 1/encounter with wounds instead of per day and grant another d4 hp for every 5 by which the DC is beat.

*Treat Injury (Wis)*
Check: The DC and effect depend on the task attempted.
*Long-Term Care (DC 15): * With a medical kit, the successful application of this skill allows a patient to recover hit points and ability points lost to temporary damage at an advanced rate—3 hit points per character level or 3 ability points restored per day of complete rest. A new check is made each day; on a failed check, recovery occurs at the normal rate for that day of rest and care.
A character can tend up to as many patients as he or she has ranks in the skill. The patients need complete bed rest (doing nothing all day). The character needs to devote at least ½ hour of the day to each patient the character is caring for.
*Restore Hit Points (DC 15): * With a medical kit, if a character has lost hit points, the character can restore some of them. A successful check, as a full-round action, restores 1d4 hit points. The number restored can never exceed the character’s full normal total of hit points. This application of the skill can be used successfully on a character only once per day.
*Revive Dazed, Stunned, or Unconscious Character (DC 15): * With a first aid kit, the character can remove the dazed, stunned, or unconscious condition from a character. This check is an attack action.
A successful check removes the dazed, stunned, or unconscious condition from an affected character. The character can’t revive an unconscious character who is at –1 hit points or lower without first stabilizing the character.
*Stabilize Dying Character (DC 15): * With a medical kit, a character can tend to a character who is dying. As an attack action, a successful Treat Injury check stabilizes another character. The stabilized character regains no hit points, but he or she stops losing them. The character must have a medical kit to stabilize a dying character.
*Surgery (DC 20): * With a surgery kit, a character can conduct field surgery. This application of the Treat Injury skill carries a –4 penalty, which can be negated with the Surgery feat. Surgery requires 1d4 hours; if the patient is at negative hit points, add an additional hour for every point below 0 the patient has fallen.
Surgery restores 1d6 hit points for every character level of the patient (up to the patient’s full normal total of hit points) with a successful skill check.  Surgery can only be used successfully on a character once in a 24-hour period.
A character who undergoes surgery is fatigued for 24 hours, minus 2 hours for every point above the DC the surgeon achieves. The period of fatigue can never be reduced below 6 hours in this fashion.
*Treat Disease (DC 15): * A character can tend to a character infected with a treatable disease. Every time the diseased character makes a saving throw against disease effects (after the initial contamination), the treating character first makes a Treat Injury check to help the diseased character fend off secondary damage. This activity takes 10 minutes. If the treating character’s check succeeds, the treating character provides a bonus on the diseased character’s saving throw equal to his or her ranks in this skill.
Treat Poison (DC 15): A character can tend to a poisoned character. When a poisoned character makes a saving throw against a poison’s secondary effect, the treating character first makes a Treat Injury check as an attack action. If the treating character’s check succeeds, the character provides a bonus on the poisoned character’s saving throw equal to his or her ranks in this skill.
Try Again?: Yes, for restoring hit points, reviving dazed, stunned, or unconscious characters, stabilizing dying characters, and surgery. No, for all other uses of the skill.
Special: The Surgery feat gives a character the extra training he or she needs to use Treat Injury to help a wounded character by means of an operation.
A character can take 10 when making a Treat Injury check. A character can take 20 only when restoring hit points or attempting to revive dazed, stunned, or unconscious characters.
Long-term care, restoring hit points, treating disease, treating poison, or stabilizing a dying character requires a medical kit. Reviving a dazed, stunned, or unconscious character requires either a first aid kit or a medical kit. Surgery requires a surgery kit. If the character does not have the appropriate kit, he or she takes a –4 penalty on the check.
A character can use the Treat Injury skill on his or herself only to restore hit points, treat disease, or treat poison. The character takes a –5 penalty on your check any time he or she treats his or herself.
A character with the Medical Expert feat gets a +2 bonus on all Treat Injury checks.
Time: Treat Injury checks take different amounts of time based on the task at hand, as described above.


----------



## D20Dazza

Looks reasonable Voadam, I for one would be happy to adopt it as a house rule.


----------



## Voadam

Incorporated the proposed house rules into the actual house rule entry, consider them adopted.


----------



## Voadam

Daz, just wanted to be sure we were clear on how I read rules for spell targeting, blindness, and blindsight.

Specifically targeted spells (like charm person) require line of sight to target a creature. Being blind you don't have that, but blindsight is enough for me to say you can target within your blindsight (30 feet).

Area spells (like sleep's burst effect) do not require line of sight to target, simply line of effect. You could declare the sleep burst to start at a defined distance and it would go off there even if it is beyond your blindsight.


----------



## D20Dazza

Cool, thanks for the clarification Voadam, as soon as I get the word from my team mates I'll drop a sleep on them, that should give us some time to get up the ropes (if the spell works)

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Voadam

Two things.

1 Endovior last posted on EnWorld 7/14, three weeks ago. Anyone know if he is gone for good? On a vacation and expected back at any time?

2 I'd like the pace of IC posting to increase. Even if you are just waiting for something else to happen, posting that your PC is waiting helps keep the game moving.


----------



## Watus

That's fair.  I've been a little lax lately, getting my own game up to speed, but now that's done, I should be able to concentrate on other things again.

I'm out of town at the moment, and probably won't be able to post much until Monday.  Which is probably fine, considering the order of initiative.

I try not to think of it as acting last, but as going first _next round_.


----------



## D20Dazza

I'm a little slow at the moment because RL is keeping me so busy. Lot's of work, travel for work, family time and DJ work - I also had a reunion gig drop in my lap for an old band - it happened about 7 days ago and the gig is this weekend. I haven't really played since the band broke up 10 years ago and so, consequently, am having to do some catch up work 

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Voadam

Just to be clear I don't expect people to post over the weekends, for me it is an anomoly if I do so. I do try and check the IC and OOC every weekday I'm not on vacation.

Also, I will be away this Friday on vacation (and for a little ftf game).


----------



## Voadam

Given that it has been three and a half weeks with no word from Endovior I'm going to open up recruiting to replace his character.


----------



## Voadam

Campaign world info, house rules, and character creation guidelines are in the beginning of this ooc thread. If interested in playing then post your interest here and we will talk about character concepts.


----------



## Ilium

Voadam, I am definitely interested in this.  I'm running through the house rules now.  I've never played a gestalt character before, so I'm thinking that 32 point buy gestalt looks pretty good.


----------



## Voadam

Welcome Ilium!

There are a bunch of house rules, class modifications, and options so take your time and let me know any questions you have or further ideas you have for your character.


----------



## Ilium

I think I've absorbed all the house rules, etc., but now I need to actually work up the character.  I am fired up for this, but something has just come up that requires me to take a long week-end.  I don't know if I'll get at this until Monday, but I should definitely have a character by then.  So far, as I said, I'm thinking some kind of Gestalt.  Either a 32-point buy PC gestalt or a 40-point PC/NPC.  I like the idea of an Aristocrat/x.  Maybe Aristocrat/Sorcerer, but I'll have to take a look at the other characters and make sure I fill a useful niche.

Thanks.


----------



## Voadam

Other character quick summaries:

Ranger
Sorcerer
Lizardman Barbarian


----------



## Ilium

Yeah I saw that.  No divine spellcasting, though I understand sorcerers can do healing.  Do you think they could use a cleric?  I was considering a Cleric/Paladin or Cleric/Knight gestalt.  I know it's not an ideal gestalt, since there's some overlap, but it would be a strong melee character who can also do support.  Especially the Cleric/Knight.


----------



## Fenris

Ilium said:
			
		

> Do you think they could use a cleric?




YES!

Not to sway you or anything


----------



## Ilium

Fenris said:
			
		

> YES!
> 
> Not to sway you or anything



 Ok.  Hint taken.   I think Cleric/Knight gestalt is what I'll do (if knight is OK with Voadam).


----------



## D20Dazza

Hey Ilium, welcome aboard. Have you had a look at the Crusader from the nine Swords book? They look interesting as a different take on the divine fighter. Again, not sure that Voadam would allow the class in any case but it's a class worth having a look at (if you have access to the book of course).

Cheers

Daz

P.S. Unfortunately WotC chose to showcase one of the other new core classes from the book. http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ex/20060802a


----------



## Ilium

I don't have the BookWithTheVeryLongTitle. ))  I'm pretty happy with the cleric/knight combo, if it's OK with Voadam.  It's like a paladin, but even more about the honor and glory.


----------



## Voadam

Cleric/Knight gestalt is fine. I looked over the knight and some of his powers last night and the knight's fighting challenge looks fine and the code is easy mechanically and flavor wise to adjudicate and implement. The shield bonus will be like dodge and apply as a flat type bonus and you will not have to declare targets every round. While it says they must be lawful, under my house rules that is just a flavor description and social tradition of how they typically act, all PCs are neutral unless they gain a supernatural alignment aura such as through the paladin class.

A few metagame considerations.

1 starting gold is 100 gp and the setting is a low metal continent so no local smiths. Only metal armor or weapons (swords) will be starting equipment and individual pieces brought in by non-natives or found in the many ruined civilizations that were dragged in to the world and fell to the wilderness. An example would be the chain shirt worn by the dying Alan Keep . . .

2 No local horses, mounts are possible but the dover don't use them. Goblins are said to ride wargs though . . .

3 [SBLOCK] I'm thinking I will start you off as having been captured by the goblins and so the party finds you in the goblin caves so you can get right into the action. Any items of yours will be in a loot pile with you bound and gagged. If you are a non-native you can be as equipped or not equipped as you want him to be for when he was pulled into Wildwood[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ilium

That all sounds great, Voadam.  I'm kind of suffering on the equipment side, of course.  The character as he's currently written up has a lousy dex and can't afford decent armor, so I'm going to need all those hit points. 

Actually I was going to try to talk you into letting me take something other than Mounted Combat at second level.  I can't imagine I'll use it much, but it's no big deal either way.  Out of my 100 GP should I be buying stuff like trail rations and bedrolls?


----------



## Voadam

I see you started a rogue's gallery entry Ilium. Looks mostly fine. Remember to save a skill point so Jeanpierre can learn the common Dover language at his first opportunity and speak directly with more than one PC.

Consider any world you want for a background.


----------



## Ilium

I'm planning to have him come from my own homebrew, actually, if that's OK.  It's a pretty generic D&D world, but it gives me the opportunity to flesh out some things in my own mind.  I'll go reserve a skill point (hadn't thought of that!).


----------



## Voadam

Ilium said:
			
		

> That all sounds great, Voadam.  I'm kind of suffering on the equipment side, of course.  The character as he's currently written up has a lousy dex and can't afford decent armor, so I'm going to need all those hit points.
> 
> Actually I was going to try to talk you into letting me take something other than Mounted Combat at second level.  I can't imagine I'll use it much, but it's no big deal either way.  Out of my 100 GP should I be buying stuff like trail rations and bedrolls?




I'm thinking the mounted combat fits the knight training concept and it is one minor class feature so I think I'll leave it as is.

For equipment I try not to sweat the little stuff, whatever you feel appropriate for the intro background we agree on for your character is generally fine by me. Another PC started with just a chain shirt and he was fine.

[SBLOCK]Your choice, the divine overlord grabs people whenever he chooses from their world so it could have been a variety of times for the cleric/knight. It could be Jeanpierre out in the field of war fully equipped, or in his bed with just a sword at his side when he was grabbed. Metagaming knowledge of the potentially dead character's chain shirt availability is fine by me. As well as the fact that it is summer right now so a blanket and tent are not necessary and that the game is in an underground cavern filled with beings who don't use light sources.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Voadam

Ilium said:
			
		

> I'm planning to have him come from my own homebrew, actually, if that's OK.  It's a pretty generic D&D world, but it gives me the opportunity to flesh out some things in my own mind.  I'll go reserve a skill point (hadn't thought of that!).




That's fine, do you have online info about it? Do you have clerical and or knightly traditions/orders done out?


----------



## Voadam

Also remember the customization of clerics. Spontaneous divine caster variant from UA, so you need to pick spells known. And you can choose any domain that feels appropriate to you that I approve including from non core and 3rd party sources I have such as the Scarred Lands Relics and Rituals II or the FRCS and many, many other sources. Same for individual spells.


----------



## Ilium

Ok, the character is mostly done, but I forgot the spontaneous caster thing.  I'll go back and re-work the spells a bit, though I don't expect them to change much.  It's mostly about the buffing and the smiting.   The domains come from the SRD (including the divine expansion for the Nobility domain) so nothing too weird.


----------



## Ilium

Ok, all fixed.  Given the now-limited spell selection I changed my domain from Protection to Strength.  I just can't see Jeanpierre EVER casting Sanctuary.  

I think I'm ready to rock.


----------



## Watus

Man, I hope they've got Jeanpierre squirreled away somewhere nearby.

This whole chargin' into the face of danger thing is a bit dicier in the dark by yourself.


----------



## Voadam

Ilium Jean pierre looks good. I expect it will be around Friday or Monday before this current scene winds down one way or another and you can be introduced.

People are drawn into the world of the Forge by a cloud of black birds swarming and disorienting them. When the swarm disperses the person is then on the world of the Forge. Sometimes items are yanked from the person entering.

[SBLOCK] in fact if you want you could have been riding out in full plate armor as a knight and the armor be magically stripped as you appear on the forge. Haiel doesn't like excessive metal armor that offends his druidic sensibilities and he sometimes strips knights of their armor and makes them adapt to the lack of invulnerability. There is an element of capriciousness in his decisions to do so or not as well. He also sometimes replaces items he takes with things he thinks more appropriate so bone studded armor appearing in place of plate mail would be in idiom as well.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ilium

Ok, sounds good.  I think the equipment is fine as-is.  His struggling finances are part of his background, and (at least in my world) people don't outfit their 1st-level flunkies with full plate, even if they belong to a knightly order.  Way too expensive.  Thanks.


----------



## Watus

Considering that I can't be sure that Tur will be upright when initiative comes round to him, I'm going to hold off on posting in the IC until after the archer makes his move.


----------



## Voadam

*Reminder*

One of the house rules was AU style death rules. Part of that is that disabled is not just at 0 hp, it extends down one for each con bonus so when Tur's rage ends and he is at -1 hp he is still at disabled and not dying status. He can take move actions but any standard actions will cost him a hp.


----------



## Watus

Ah!  I'd forgotten that.  Thanks.


----------



## Watus

My mental map of the caves is kind of weak.  Are there any unexplored areas aside from the path that the goblin caster was attempting to send us down?


----------



## Voadam

Watus said:
			
		

> My mental map of the caves is kind of weak.  Are there any unexplored areas aside from the path that the goblin caster was attempting to send us down?



Not that you are aware of. 

There was the entrance tunnel with the shrieking fungus that dead ended with the left/right split. 

The left branch had the mess hall and food storage area and weasel tunnel. You explored all of that except for the animal hole that was too narrow to squeeze into.

The right led down to the big open stalagmite cavern with the goblin mining cavern and sleeping areas in the wall where the battle happened. Your quick look around up here revealed no other openings.

This leaves the side path of the stalagmite cavern with the bits of slime that you have not gone down yet.


----------



## Voadam

Updated the dover info a little in the info file.


----------



## Ilium

Voadam: I'm just waiting for someone to tell me who the dead guy is before I start looting his body.  I figured it would be bad form if he was one of their friends.


----------



## Voadam

Noni's giving you the go ahead.  I think.  

He's got a small sized goblin shield and some small sized goblin javelins in addition to the chain shirt. Oh and OOC the insignia on his tabard is for the army of Iuz from World of Greyhawk. Let me know if Iuz is incorporated into your homebrew. Is so then Jeanpierre can react accordingly.


----------



## Watus

I'm a little confused, I think.  I had thought that were moving into the unexplored area of the cave, but the body that we're in the process of looting is Alan's, correct?  So are we still at the base of the ropes?


----------



## Voadam

Watus said:
			
		

> I'm a little confused, I think.  I had thought that were moving into the unexplored area of the cave, but the body that we're in the process of looting is Alan's, correct?  So are we still at the base of the ropes?




Yeah, I had originally forgotten that you would by necessity have passed his body and so made the post about going down the stalagmite path to the corridor. I then later realized my mistake and wanted to give the opportunity for looting and talk about Alan. I'll move the scene back down the path to just before the skittering noise. Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## Voadam

*Knight mounted combat*

Ilium, I'm considering letting the knight class as an option trade in mounted combat for skill focus in one of the skills on the knight's skill list. Something small and in theme for a non mounted knight focus concept character.


----------



## Ilium

That would be cool.  I don't forsee a lot of mounted combat ahead, and in fact I don't even have Ride ranks.  If you do that I'll probably choose Diplomacy (I think that's on the Knight list).


----------



## Voadam

Fenris

[SBLOCK]Are you still interested in playing in this game or do you want to drop it?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Voadam

*Business trip*

I have an upcoming business trip and two immediate follow up big projects when I return. I expect to not be posting on ENworld from Wednesday 10/25 through Wednesday 11/1.


----------



## Voadam

Having had more of a chance to review IH lately I like the reserve hp mechanic (also found in UA) for reducing the need for magical healing between encounters but not changing the dynamics of combat itself.


----------



## Voadam

*MIA players*

It has been weeks since Watus posted on ENWorld and D20Dazza said he will be MIA for the foreseeable future. I am therefore opening up recruitment again for this heavily house ruled high options 3.5 game. Please see first page of posts in this thread for details if interested.


----------



## Ilium

Voadam said:
			
		

> Having had more of a chance to review IH lately I like the reserve hp mechanic (also found in UA) for reducing the need for magical healing between encounters but not changing the dynamics of combat itself.



 Does that mean we'll be using said rules from now on, or is this just an editorial comment?


----------



## Voadam

Ilium said:
			
		

> Does that mean we'll be using said rules from now on, or is this just an editorial comment?




Changing the rules of a game as it goes can be a big deal and break an implied social contract between DM and players. I want to see if you have objections before I fully adopt it. Given that you chose to play a cleric in part because of the party need for a healer I want to know if you feel this change would make the game less fun for you instead of making the game less dependant on a PC playing a medic role and therefore better as I hope it does.


----------



## Ilium

I'm all for it.  Honestly I think we might be in trouble without this change (and maybe even with it).  1st-level clerics don't exactly have boatloads of spells.


----------



## Voadam

*Big Trouble in Little China*



			
				Ilium said:
			
		

> I'm all for it.  Honestly I think we might be in trouble without this change (and maybe even with it).  1st-level clerics don't exactly have boatloads of spells.




Of course your in trouble, your adventurers in a very dangerous magical world.   

Added to house rules.


----------



## Voadam

I expect to have a few more sources added to the list tomorrow thanks to the dog soul publishing sale.


----------



## Ilium

Dog Soul has put out some great stuff.  

<Shameless Plug from Editor>
Especially The Brotherhood of Mahlik
</Shamless Plug from Editor>

Seriously, those guys have gone a long way to make sure they're putting out quality stuff.


----------



## Voadam

I'll check out the villain one then, a little fiend possession never hurts.


----------



## Voidrazor

Voadam - Would you consider an Elan Psion with Enhanced Elan Resilience? It's admittedly a bit over the top. But you did mention powerful 1st level characters right?


----------



## Mithran

I'm thinking about posting a concept for this game, but I have a few questions. First, I don't have AU/IH so I don't really know what a couple of your house rules mean, can we work around that? Second, you've listed the Modern SRD as a source, what exactly is allowed from that, or is stuff from Modern on case by case sort of basis? (Note, I probably won't use anything from Modern, but that has me curious.


----------



## Kularian

I've got tenative plans for a Aasimar Paladin/Ranger, should you still be looking for players.  Let me know the next time you're on, and I'll start on it if need be.


----------



## Voadam

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Voadam - Would you consider an Elan Psion with Enhanced Elan Resilience? It's admittedly a bit over the top. But you did mention powerful 1st level characters right?




Neat website. Great resource for feats. I will consider it. Even though it is strong it is a defensive hp power which means a little more life buffer which I'm fine with. However two points on the concept.

1 I don't have the XPH, just the 3.0 Psionic handbook and the 3.5 psionics srd so I know elans mechanical stats and I'm fine with them but I don't really have a reference for their story and descriptive aspects. They are aberrations but I understand they look human and I'm vaguely aware there is some story about them being humans who are reborn as psionically enlightened beings. If that's right that's fine and works well for the setting, I just need a little description on them so I can work with the race concepts a little as DM and understand the character.

2 psions have a reputation for being able to blow their power quickly in very strong bursts then be tapped out for a day. The reserve hp rule generally allows adventurers to press on further for more encounters per day and I prefer a party pressing on rather than doing a few encounters then retreating. From a metagame perspective I would suggest trying to make a character who is capable of fun actions for multiple encounters in a day. A psion can be fine but just be aware of this meta-game dynamic in creating and running a psion.

So yes, if you want to then create an elan psion with that racial feat.


----------



## Voadam

Mithran said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about posting a concept for this game, but I have a few questions. First, I don't have AU/IH so I don't really know what a couple of your house rules mean, can we work around that? Second, you've listed the Modern SRD as a source, what exactly is allowed from that, or is stuff from Modern on case by case sort of basis? (Note, I probably won't use anything from Modern, but that has me curious.




1 AU/IH rules.

The biggies are changes to death conditions and stacking magic multiclassing. Death is not automatic at -10, you get a fort save (DC = hp below 0) with failure = death and success = -1 hp and must make another save next round. Also disabled is not just at 0 hp but down to negative hp = to con bonus.

Magic Multiclassing in AU: caster levels, spell slots, and spells known stack instead of being separate so a sorcerer 5/spontaneous cleric 5 has caster level 10, and can use his spell slots from both classes for spells from either class (all cures or all magic missiles or any combination between the two). This makes multiclassing casters more viable, but they still lose out on higher level spells.

2 It is case by case for d20 modern as with everything not core (which I've already considered and modified). I remember thinking the strong hero talent tree for melee combat bonuses was too strong (compared to say a fighter) but it has been a while since I've read any of the class stuff and I'd have to look it over again. I don't use action points so anything based on them would require some thought about possible use. I like the concepts of the ability based heroe classes though and the way they get something at every level even if it is minor. If there is something specific you are interested in then ask about it.


----------



## Voadam

Kularian said:
			
		

> I've got tenative plans for a Aasimar Paladin/Ranger, should you still be looking for players.  Let me know the next time you're on, and I'll start on it if need be.




Go for it.


----------



## dog45

I made a character using the 32pt buy Gestalt option. Everything is from the PHB, except for 2 flaws from Unearthed Arcana.



[sblock]

Firblain _the headsplitter_

Dwarf Barbarian//Ranger
Chaotic Neutral

STR 16 +3
DEX 12 +1
CON 18 +4
INT 10 
WIS 12 +1
CHA 08 -1

BAB +1
F/R/W (base) 2/2/0

HP 19 (d12 + con + feat)

*Skills*

Climb +6 (4 ranks + 3 str - 1 armor)
Heal +5 (4 ranks +1 wis)
Knowledge Nature +4 (4 ranks)
Jump +6 (4 ranks + 3 str -1 armor)
Listen +3 (2 ranks + 1 wis)
Survival +5 (4 ranks + 1 wis)
Speak Language (Dover, Common)

*Languages*
Common
Dwarven
Dover


*Feats* 

1 Toughness

*Class Abilities*

Fast Movement +10ft
Rage 1/day
Track
Favored Enemy: Goblins

*Gear*

Greataxe +4 atk / 1d12 +4 dmg (2 handed)
Dwarven Waraxe +4 atk / 1d10 +3 dmg (1 handed w/ Shield)

Studded Leather Armor (AC 16)
Heavy Wooden Shield (AC 18)

Rations
Flint/Steel
50ft Rope

[/sblock]

Character Background

[sblock]

Firblain was never looking for a fight, but fights always seem to find him. Even when he was 
just a _grau_ hiding under his mothers apron, the family dogs would nip and bite at him. 
When the clan bully had a bad day, it was always Firblain that he ran into. He didn't fight 
back though. Not in the beginning. When he'd come home and his father'd ask him where the 
bruises came from, he lied and said he tripped. He could tell that his father didn't believe 
him, but he allowed his son to keep his story. What good is a boy that you have to force to 
fight for himself? 

Growing up with the resentment of his father, and the attentions of the bullies, his one 
refuge was his mother. Without questioning him, she cared for and patched him up when he came home bruised and bleeding. Without a word, she showed him her love for him.

When the news came, he was in the mines. The workers grabbed picks and axes and ran back towards the settled caverns. It had not been a battle; it was a slaughter. Bodies of women and children lay hacked apart, viciously torn asunder by small hands with small weapons. The cavern was filled with the shouts of pain and the cries of anguish as families were reunited.

Firblain found her by the children. She had tried to protect them. Sinking down to the ground, he cradled his mother in his arms. Silent tears flowed down his cheeks. Placing her down, he gently laid her cloak over her. Turning aside, he went into his house. Grabbing his fathers waraxe from above the mantle, he left the empty house and ran to join his fellow workers. 

At the first sight of the goblins, the years of repressed anger was released into the 
creatures skull, shattering it. A righteous fury overtook him, and he slew all that he could 
find.


Years pass.


After that battle, he could never let a challenge go unanswered. The bullies learned quick, 
and the news spread faster of this dwarve that could survive any fight. The day he quit the 
mines to go out on his own, his father presented him the same waraxe. Without a word, he took it and left.

[/sblock]


----------



## Kularian

Eh, well, after seeing that there was a knight/cleric gestalt, the idea of a paladin kinda turned me off, so I changed my concept somewhat.  Lemme know what you think:



		Code:
	

[b]Victor von Blacke[/b]
Tiefling - Medium Humanoid
Ranger 1

Str 16 (+3)
Dex 20 (+5)
Con 14 (+2)
Int 12 (+1)
Wis 10 (0)
Cha 10 (0)

Mov: 30'
Init: +5
BaB: +1
HP: 12
AC: 22 (+2 armor, +2 shield, +5 dex, +2 ref, +1 dodge)
Fort: +4
Ref: +7
Will: +0

Attack: Longsword +4 melee (1d8+3), Shortbow +6 ranged (1d6, 60ft), 
Spiked Large Wooden Shield +4 melee (1d6+1)
Grapple: +4
Feats: Dodge, Track
Special Abilities: Favored Enemy: Outsider [evil], Wild Empathy, 
Darkvision 60ft, Darkness 1/day
Special Qualities: Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5

Skills:
Appraise (0) +1
Balance (0) +5
Bluff (0) +2 (+2 racial)
Climb (2) +5
Concentration (0) +2
Craft (Bowyer) (3) +4
Diplomacy (0) +0
Disguise (2) +2
Escape Artist (2) +7
Forgery (0) +1
Gather Information (0) +0
Handle Animal (0) +0
Heal (0) +0
Hide (2) +9 (+2 racial)
Intimidate (0) +0
Jump (0) +3
Knowledge (Planes) (4) +5
Listen (0) +0
Move Silently (2) +7
Open Lock (1) +6
Perform (0) +0
Ride (0) +5
Search (0) +0
Sense Motive (0) +0
Sleight of Hand (1) +6
Spot (0) +0
Survival (3) +3
Swim (0) +3
Tumble (1) +6
Use Rope (1) +6

Languages: Common, Infernal, Dover
Equipment:
Longsword (15gp)
Shortbow (30gp)
Quiver of 20 Arrows (1gp)
Dagger (2gp)
Leather Armor (10gp)
Spiked Heavy Wooden Shield (17gp)
Artisan’s Tools (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

Extra:  22gp


Background:
Victor has led a life full of unfortunate occurrences.  It all began when he was born, which he believes to be unfortunate enough on its own.  The Infernal heritage, which had remained hidden for a great deal of time, decided to show itself with his birth.  The midwife nearly dropped the child when a pair of red eyes stared out at her.  From that point onward, Victor and his family were shunned by the rest of the village.  They tried to make do the best they could, but eventually, the pressure grew too great for Victor’s mother and she fled town, leaving him alone with his father.

At this point, the Infernal blood asserted a bit more presence in his form, and two horns protruded from his scalp.  Desperately, he and his father tried to destroy them, but to no avail.  Soon after, his father fell ill, and the young boy desperately tried to plead with the others in the village to help him, but none would risk helping the devil-child.  Because of this, his father passed away, leaving the young boy all alone at the age of thirteen.  

But despite all of the anger and resentment shown to him by the townspeople, he himself bore no disrespect toward them.  It was the demons of his ancestry that had cursed him with this fate.  Vowing to destroy them all, the young boy left his village, armed only with a stolen shortsword that he had ‘borrowed’ from the town blacksmith.

For years he wandered the countryside alone, defending himself against fierce beasts with nothing more than the determination to move forward.  As he grew, he developed a talent for fighting, born from necessity.  Also, when he needed food or other provisions, he learned what people did and did not believe, and grew accustomed to disguising himself in the cursed world, so as to not attract attention.

As he grew in bravery, he began asking for any rumors of any devilish creatures.  What rumors he found were normally just Lemures, devil servants, but once in awhile did he manage to find an Imp.  Thus was his way of life, traveling about, hunting whatever devils he could find.  

Money was scarce, and his travels were often filled with long periods of boredom.  Normally, he practiced with his weapon, but he knew that only true combat could further temper his ability.  So he set about picking up a trade of sorts.  By appearing interested, he gained a bit of information about the process of making a bow, and decided to try it for himself.  While his first few attempts were nothing short of embarrassing, he started to understand how it went, and eventually crafted the shortbow which he now uses.

One day, a rumor came to him about a powerful devil who resided in a long-forgotten keep.  Not one to delay, the young Tiefling left as soon as he was able.  The keep turned out to be nothing more than a ruined tower, but such a thing he could not pass up.  Inside, he found a creature wreathed in chains, and immediately recognized it as a fairly powerful devil.  Before he even had the chance to attack, though, a chain wrapped around his leg, hauling him up into the air.  With the barest of efforts, it tossed him out of the tower, sending him sprawling upon the ground.

Getting to his feet, he was about to try again, when the cawing of a bird caught his ear.  Confused, he turned to look as a black cloud of avian creatures descended upon him, the world becoming nothing besides loud cawing.  Then there was silence.  As Victor opened his eyes, he was slightly astounded to find himself in a forest of sorts.  A large forest, for that matter.  But where was he?

After stumbling around for what seemed like days, he happened upon a small village of dog-like humanoids.  They helped him to recover, and Victor found himself slightly amused to find that he rather liked this place.  He would not end his hunting of devils, but in this world, no one knew him, and seemed to accept him for what he was, not what his ancestry held.  Perhaps he would like it here…



I'm playing him more like a fighter-who-hunts-demons than the quintessential ranger.  I'm getting quite a few of the books for my B-day (woot!) so I may or may not change the class, or possibly multi-class into something else in the next few levels.  As of now though, treat this as done.  If I change it before you make a reply, I'll let you know in an edit or something.

Thanks,
Kular


----------



## Voadam

Thanks to everybody who expressed an interest. I look forward to seeing your proposed characters. I have enough interested applicants to fill a party now so I will work with those who stated an interest before this post to make characters and end recruitment of more players for now.


----------



## Thanee

I will retract my application, since you have more than enough interest, really. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam

Dog45,

The dwarven Gestalt Barbarian Ranger works well. I'm not using the optional flaw rules from UA so you will have to choose which feat to stick with. You can use these character traits as characterization if you want but they will not provide mechanical differences. I'm also going to pass on allowing the mineral creature template. I will consider material from books I own or that are freely posted online with enough details for me to use them fully. The mineral one on its mechanics alone also seems strong in comparison with the core +2 LA templates of fiendish/celestial and lycanthrope from my quick review.


----------



## Pyrex

I'm still digesting the House Rules.

My current incliniation is to try out the psionic rules with a gestalt [psion, psy warrior]/Soulknife


----------



## Voadam

Thanee said:
			
		

> I will retract my application, since you have more than enough interest, really.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




I do have enough interest but I still regret that you won't be in the game Thanee.


----------



## Voadam

Pyrex said:
			
		

> I'm still digesting the House Rules.
> 
> My current incliniation is to try out the psionic rules with a gestalt [psion, psy warrior]/Soulknife




It's a lot to digest I know  I really like soulknives as a class btw. Always useable powers, easy to use mechanics, minimal resource management/tracking, and they are pretty cool as a class concept.


----------



## Pyrex

And it looks like Soulknife will gestalt quite well with PsyWar; the only way it'd be better was if PsyWar had full BAB...


----------



## dog45

That's fine. I knew the template was sketchy - that's why I didn't make it part of my character to begin with. For the flaws, UA was there so I assumed they were included. However, without them I only have 1 feat, which is fine. Maybe I missed it in the house rules, but do characters gets bonus feats given by a house rule?

Also, the reason I was thinking of the mineral warrior template was because I wanted something that made him tougher to reflect his background of countless fights. Problem is, most templates turn you into some weird creature, which is not my intention. got any ideas?


----------



## Voadam

dog45 said:
			
		

> That's fine. I knew the template was sketchy - that's why I didn't make it part of my character to begin with. For the flaws, UA was there so I assumed they were included. However, without them I only have 1 feat, which is fine. Maybe I missed it in the house rules, but do characters gets bonus feats given by a house rule?




The list of sources are ones I will consider things from for this game. I will make case by case judgments on material from those books.

Nope. Feats are one per level instead of every three as a house rule but this doesn't help out 1st level PCs. Race and class are the only way to pick up extra feats at 1st level (a human ranger would get track and a discretionary bonus feat). Some class variants trade class abilities for a specific feat such as the dragon totem barbarian giving up fast movement for blindfighting.


----------



## Thanee

Voadam said:
			
		

> I do have enough interest but I still regret that you won't be in the game Thanee.




Thank you. 

On the plus side, I have more time to update my game, which I really should be doing now... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Kularian

So may I interperet the silence as nothing mechanically wrong w/ my PC?


----------



## dog45

Voadam said:
			
		

> Nope. Feats are one per level instead of every three as a house rule but this doesn't help out 1st level PCs. Race and class are the only way to pick up extra feats at 1st level (a human ranger would get track and a discretionary bonus feat). Some class variants trade class abilities for a specific feat such as the dragon totem barbarian giving up fast movement for blindfighting.





Okay, I misread your initial response to my character. Cool.


----------



## Voadam

Kularian said:
			
		

> So may I interperet the silence as nothing mechanically wrong w/ my PC?




Nothing jumps out as wrong from my first glance. But I haven't checked any math yet.


----------



## Pyrex

Quick question:  You've got some conflicting information in this thread and in the recruiting thread.


In the recruiting thread you call out adding BaseRefSave to AC as a defense bonus.

At the top of this thread you mention increasing Dex bonus to AC by BaseRefSave.

Which is correct?  I'm curious because the second option totally obsoletes light and medium armor for characters with a Good Ref save progression.


----------



## Pyrex

Also, how should we determine gp for starting equipment?  Avg by class?  Max by class?  Something else?


----------



## Kularian

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Also, how should we determine gp for starting equipment?  Avg by class?  Max by class?  Something else?






			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> 100 gp for starting equip regardless of class




   There you go.  I'm also a little interested in the Reflex save AC bonus question, though...


----------



## Voidrazor

Just looked through Deads Not Words and would like to scrap the Psion in favor of a Mechanoid Armor Adept. If this is OK, is it possible to exchange some amount of the 48 point buy for EPs?


----------



## Voadam

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Quick question:  You've got some conflicting information in this thread and in the recruiting thread.
> 
> 
> In the recruiting thread you call out adding BaseRefSave to AC as a defense bonus.
> 
> At the top of this thread you mention increasing Dex bonus to AC by BaseRefSave.
> 
> Which is correct?  I'm curious because the second option totally obsoletes light and medium armor for characters with a Good Ref save progression.




Sorry for the vague wording in the recruitment thread. The defense bonus is a stacking dex bonus as described in the ooc thread here. Max dex limitations on armor apply.

Implications are that armor is not as necessary for a good AC, which in a setting where metal armor is not generally found means a competitive AC can be maintained. It also favors high reflex classes (rangers, bards, rogues) as nimble dodgers in combat while Fighters are left with mostly normal D&D AC. Note that armor is still useful for when you are denied your dex, such as when flat-footed, fighting invisible foes, and when your opponent feints.

Note that the defense bonus from other systems such as the Unearthed Arcana Defense Bonus don't stack with armor at all. In Wheel of Time its the same way though their armsman class has a class ability to stack the two bonuses IIRC.


----------



## Voadam

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Just looked through Deads Not Words and would like to scrap the Psion in favor of a Mechanoid Armor Adept. If this is OK, is it possible to exchange some amount of the 48 point buy for EPs?





I'll look through my copy of Deeds Not Words later, but I recall corresponding with the author and comparing the power disparities of the fighter and rogue classes in DNW with D&D as they immediately jumped out at me. The DNW classes, similar to Iron Heroes, are designed to balance with a no magic item default assumption making the classes stronger on their own than core ones and need to be toned down if adapted to a D&D game. Unlike Iron Heroes he did not provide guidance for this in DNW.

If you are serious about this concept I will check it out and get back to you. Off the top of my head I don't remember any details about that class so I can't comment on its specifics.


----------



## Mithran

I think I've decided on a Gestalt Rogue/Psywarrior who was a palace guard before the crows. Probably going for Psychic Weapon Master (If that's alright) in the end, playing up the character's attachment to their ceremonial crystal weapon from their old life. I'll try to get it up by tonight, but I may not.


----------



## Voidrazor

A toned down version, or another class paired with the Mechanoid race would be fine. I really like the idea of a big robot trapped on a primitive world though. If I do go with a weaker Armor Adept, one way I'd like to have it toned down would be to replace the suit HPs and some or all of the DR with regular d20 AC. Having the suit get totaled due to HP loss in the first fight would really suck, since no replacement would be available. "Sorry about your class features dude   ".


----------



## Voadam

Mithran said:
			
		

> I think I've decided on a Gestalt Rogue/Psywarrior who was a palace guard before the crows. Probably going for Psychic Weapon Master (If that's alright) in the end, playing up the character's attachment to their ceremonial crystal weapon from their old life. I'll try to get it up by tonight, but I may not.




Sounds good. I'm not familiar with the psychic weapon master though. If it is a freebie on the web then post a link and I will check it out, or if it is in my sources let me know which one.


----------



## Pyrex

Voadam said:
			
		

> The defense bonus is a stacking dex bonus as described in the ooc thread here. Max dex limitations on armor apply.




Thanks for clearing that up.

I'm definately going with the PsyWar/Soulknife gestalt I posted above, I'm currently vacillating between Human and Elan for the race.  I should have a draft character posted today or tomorrow.


----------



## Mithran

Psychic Weapon Master is free on the Wizards site here. I just remembered you don't give out xp, so the Weapon Master's upgrade ability doesn't exactly work. I'd forgotten about that.


----------



## Voadam

Kularian,

Ability stats look right for 40 point buy tiefling. AC looks right. Feats check.

Languages: Include speak language among the skills. Depending on background I would allow either common or infernal as a starting language depending on background (planar/planescape background tiefling would be infernal while mortal raised one would be common). So two skill points for speak infernal and speak dover.

I think you still come up a little short on skill points. I count 26 total and with ranger (6 base) and 12 int (+1) I think it should come out to 28 at the x4 level 1.


----------



## Voadam

dog 45.

Looks like you still have some skill points left as well for the dwarven ranger.

Players if you can break down the skills by ranks, mods, and total that would be helpful to me in checking over your characters.


----------



## dog45

Fixed the skills.


----------



## Pyrex

Here's an early draft of my character.  I've got a few details to work out yet, but here's what I've got so far:

[sblock]


		Code:
	

[B]Name:[/B]   
[B]Class:[/B]  Psychic Warrior // Soulknife
[B]Race:[/B]   Elan
[B]Size:[/B]   Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Align:[/B]  NG
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)         [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)         [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 16 (1d10+6)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)         [B]Grapple:[/B] +2     [b]RP:[/b] 16  
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)         [B]Speed:[/B] 40'       
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)         [B]Init:[/B] +0        
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 (4p. -2 Race) [B]ACP:[/B] -0         

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +3    +0    +4    +0    +0    +0    17
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +2    +0     +4
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +2    +0     +4
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +2    +0     +4

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Short Sword                 +3      1d6+2       19x2


[B]Languages:[/B] Common

[b]Racial Features[/b]: Naturally Psionic, Repletion, Resilience, Resistance,

[B]Feats:[/B] Psionic Body, Psionic Weapon

[b]Class Features:[/b] Bonus Feat, Mind Blade, WF(Mind Blade), Wild Talent

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 20       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration              4    +2          +6
Hide                       2    +2          +4
Listen                     4    +2          +6
Move Silent                2    +2          +4
Spot                       4    +2          +6
Tumble                     4    +2          +6

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]

  Explorers Outfit        0gp    0lb
  Std. Leather Armor     25gp   20lb

[B]Total:[/B]            25gp   20lb      

[B]Money:[/B]            75gp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                 33    66   100   200   500


[b]Power Points:[/b] 5

[b]Powers Known:[/b]
  Lvl  1:  (1) Force Screen

[/sblock]


----------



## Kularian

Fixed the skill-issue.  I think that it was attributed to a combination of two things, but it's all sorted out now.  Also, since the reflex-save added to dex bonus idea is in effect, the leather armor my character had was restrictive, as leather has a max dex bonus of +6.  So I swapped it out for padded, which reduces my AC by one, but is now 'legit.'    




		Code:
	

Victor von Blacke
Tiefling - Medium Humanoid
Ranger 1

Str 16 (+3)
Dex 20 (+5)
Con 14 (+2)
Int 12 (+1)
Wis 10 (0)
Cha 10 (0)

Mov: 30'
Init: +5
BaB: +1
HP: 12
AC: 21 (+1 armor, +2 shield, +5 dex, +2 ref, +1 dodge)
Fort: +4
Ref: +7
Will: +0

Attack: Longsword +4 melee (1d8+3), Shortbow +6 ranged (1d6, 60ft), 
Spiked Large Wooden Shield +4 melee (1d6+1)
Grapple: +4
Feats: Dodge, Track
Special Abilities: Favored Enemy: Outsider [evil], Wild Empathy, 
Darkvision 60ft, Darkness 1/day
Special Qualities: Resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5

Skills:
Appraise (0) +1
Balance (0) +5
Bluff (0) +2 (+2 racial)
Climb (2) +5
Concentration (0) +2
Craft (Bowyer) (4) +5
Diplomacy (0) +0
Disguise (2) +2
Escape Artist (2) +7
Forgery (0) +1
Gather Information (0) +0
Handle Animal (0) +0
Heal (0) +0
Hide (2) +9 (+2 racial)
Intimidate (0) +0
Jump (0) +3
Knowledge (Planes) (4) +5
Listen (0) +0
Move Silently (2) +7
Open Lock (1) +6
Perform (0) +0
Ride (0) +5
Search (0) +0
Sense Motive (0) +0
Sleight of Hand (1) +6
Speak Language (2) (Infernal, Dover)
Spot (0) +0
Survival (4) +4
Swim (0) +3
Tumble (1) +6
Use Rope (1) +6

Languages: Common, Infernal, Dover
Equipment:
Longsword (15gp)
Shortbow (30gp)
Quiver of 20 Arrows (1gp)
Dagger (2gp)
Padded Armor (5gp)
Spiked Heavy Wooden Shield (17gp)
Artisan’s Tools (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)

Extra:  27gp


Background:
Victor has led a life full of unfortunate occurrences. It all began when he was born, which he believes to be unfortunate enough on its own. The Infernal heritage, which had remained hidden for a great deal of time, decided to show itself with his birth. The midwife nearly dropped the child when a pair of red eyes stared out at her. From that point onward, Victor and his family were shunned by the rest of the village. They tried to make do the best they could, but eventually, the pressure grew too great for Victor’s mother and she fled town, leaving him alone with his father.

At this point, the Infernal blood asserted a bit more presence in his form, and two horns protruded from his scalp. Desperately, he and his father tried to destroy them, but to no avail. Soon after, his father fell ill, and the young boy desperately tried to plead with the others in the village to help him, but none would risk helping the devil-child. Because of this, his father passed away, leaving the young boy all alone at the age of thirteen.

But despite all of the anger and resentment shown to him by the townspeople, he himself bore no disrespect toward them. It was the demons of his ancestry that had cursed him with this fate. Vowing to destroy them all, the young boy left his village, armed only with a stolen shortsword that he had ‘borrowed’ from the town blacksmith.

For years he wandered the countryside alone, defending himself against fierce beasts with nothing more than the determination to move forward. As he grew, he developed a talent for fighting, born from necessity. Also, when he needed food or other provisions, he learned what people did and did not believe, and grew accustomed to disguising himself in the cursed world, so as to not attract attention.

As he grew in bravery, he began asking for any rumors of any devilish creatures. What rumors he found were normally just Lemures, devil servants, but once in awhile did he manage to find an Imp. Thus was his way of life, traveling about, hunting whatever devils he could find.

Money was scarce, and his travels were often filled with long periods of boredom. Normally, he practiced with his weapon, but he knew that only true combat could further temper his ability. So he set about picking up a trade of sorts. By appearing interested, he gained a bit of information about the process of making a bow, and decided to try it for himself. While his first few attempts were nothing short of embarrassing, he started to understand how it went, and eventually crafted the shortbow which he now uses.

One day, a rumor came to him about a powerful devil who resided in a long-forgotten keep. Not one to delay, the young Tiefling left as soon as he was able. The keep turned out to be nothing more than a ruined tower, but such a thing he could not pass up. Inside, he found a creature wreathed in chains, and immediately recognized it as a fairly powerful devil. Before he even had the chance to attack, though, a chain wrapped around his leg, hauling him up into the air. With the barest of efforts, it tossed him out of the tower, sending him sprawling upon the ground.

Getting to his feet, he was about to try again, when the cawing of a bird caught his ear. Confused, he turned to look as a black cloud of avian creatures descended upon him, the world becoming nothing besides loud cawing. Then there was silence. As Victor opened his eyes, he was slightly astounded to find himself in a forest of sorts. A large forest, for that matter. But where was he?

After stumbling around for what seemed like days, he happened upon a small village of dog-like humanoids. They helped him to recover, and Victor found himself slightly amused to find that he rather liked this place. He would not end his hunting of devils, but in this world, no one knew him, and seemed to accept him for what he was, not what his ancestry held. Perhaps he would like it here…


----------



## Mithran

Sorry I didn't manage to get my character up last night. Now it's going to wait until tonight, at least, as I'm going to be away from a place I can work on it for pretty much the rest of the day.


----------



## Voadam

Pyrex, 

Looks good mechanically but I'm not sure where the 40' speed comes in. Elans are 30' base move. Anything I'm missing?


----------



## Voadam

Kularian, 

Looks good to me. Consider him approved.


----------



## Voadam

Mithran said:
			
		

> Sorry I didn't manage to get my character up last night. Now it's going to wait until tonight, at least, as I'm going to be away from a place I can work on it for pretty much the rest of the day.




Not a problem.


----------



## Voadam

Voidrazor,

I looked over mechanoids and armor adepts last night.

Mechanoids I'll have to figure out an LA, they get a lot of immunities similar to an elemental. Book of Templates Deluxe 3.5 might have some elemental templates that will be similar, I'll check those out when I get a chance. I would make them type construct and since they are sentient I would remove the immune to mind affecting spells (though they are not humanoids subject to charm, hold, or dominate person, etc.) as I have for other non-mindless constructs, plants, and undead. Have to figure out whether to go with null con stat, bonus construct hp, and reducing point buy by 1/6, or an effective pseudo-con stat with no bonus construct hp.

Was your concept a size large mechanoid or medium? This will affect LA.

For armor adepts I kind of like the idea of armor that gets better with levels in a D&D world, similar to Kensai, Ancestral weapons, Weapons of Legacy, etc. with just different flavor. For a mechanoid adept I can see a storyline of programming being screwed up on entry to Wildwood and reaccessing capabilities as the character levels, energy defenses, jets, some weapons, detection tech, etc.

The tough part is balancing the armor powers with comparable ECL D&D characters, particularly at low levels.

A big armored robot brick dealing with a D&D world works fine for me as a concept and with enough LA I can see it balancing against a tiefling ranger. Turning him mecha with guns and missiles and enough defenses to replicate high level magic gear would be tricky in the extreme to balance.

I am inclined to agree though that armor should not have hp, I generally would go with the standard D&D rule that armor cannot be targeted for sunder.

Let me know more about what you are thinking for armor powers and character concept.


----------



## Pyrex

Voadam said:
			
		

> Pyrex,
> 
> Looks good mechanically but I'm not sure where the 40' speed comes in. Elans are 30' base move. Anything I'm missing?




Oops.  I originally had Speed of Thought but later swapped it for Psionic Body when I realized how many [Psionic] feats I'd be taking...


----------



## Kularian

So we've got:

A Gestalt Human Knight/Cleric
A Gestalt Dwarf Barbarian/Ranger
A Gestalt Elan SoulKnife/Psychic Warrior
A Gestalt race? Rogue/Psychic Warrior
A Tiefling Ranger
A Mechanioid Armor Adept

One interesting, and fairly varied party.


----------



## Ilium

Given the nature of the Wildwood, it makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Voadam

dog45 said:
			
		

> Also, the reason I was thinking of the mineral warrior template was because I wanted something that made him tougher to reflect his background of countless fights. Problem is, most templates turn you into some weird creature, which is not my intention. got any ideas?




Just noticed this edited part. Torn Asunder has a few combat oriented templates that don't make you freaky IIRC, I'd have to look it up. I'll look in BoTD as well. I'll think a little more on it.


----------



## Kularian

I feel a little left-out not Gestalting, but character concept/background always make up for it to me.  I should read the IC posts to get a feel for how this is going to run...


----------



## Voadam

Kularian said:
			
		

> I feel a little left-out not Gestalting, but character concept/background always make up for it to me.  I should read the IC posts to get a feel for how this is going to run...




20 dex versus gestalt. choices, choices.   

Btw, looked over your sheet again, tieflings are outsiders [native] not humanoids. Although it is wierd that humans with a touch of planar blood are not affected by human specific stuff.


----------



## Pyrex

Outsider blood is strong stuff.


----------



## Voidrazor

Here's what I have on NR4ZN so far. I'm still working on the background, but basically its only recently been transported to Wildwood and has damaged memory anyway.



		Code:
	

Name: NR4ZN (Ennar Forzian)
Race: Mechanoid
Class: Armor Adept

Str 22  +6 (18 base +4 armor)
Dex 14 +2 
Con -
Int 14  +2
Wis 10  
Cha 6  -2

HP 4 (plus something for construct I hope)
AC 16

Large Greatclub  +6 (2d8+9 damage)
Large Spiked Chain +6 (2d6+9 damage)
Note: NR4ZN doesn’t remember that it has a spiked chain. Its in a storage compartment somewhere

Special Abilities
Immune to effect that target humanoids only (charm person, hold person etc.)
Immune to poison, sleep, paralysis, stunning, death effects, necromantic attacks, radiation, and diseases
of organic creatures. 
Does not breathe or eat.
Immune to ability damage, ability drain, or to death from massive damage.
-4 racial penalty to Charisma when dealing with organic life.
Cannot heal lost hit points by the use of medicine, first aid, healing spells, potions, or the use of
powers such as Healing Touch. The skills Craft/Repair: Electronics and Craft/Repair: Mechanics may be used in place of the First Aid skill.
May not imbibe magic potions or extraordinary chemicals.
Suffers 1d8 points of additional damage from electrical attacks and electrical sources of damage.
-4 racial penalty to the skills Animal Empathy and Handle Animal.
Size Large: -1 size penalty to AC and attack rolls, as well as a -4 size penalty to Hide checks. +1 size modifier to Fortitude saving throws, 2 + [Con Modifier] bonus hit points,
and may lift twice the listed amounts for their Strength score. Face and reach of 10 feet.
Mechanoids suffer an inherent -2 penalty to Charisma.
Mechanoids may not place any ranks in the Disguise skill.

Powers
Fast Healing (1 HP / 10 Min) with Cling to Life (works at -1 to -10) 
Note- this powers costs 1 over the 4 allotted EPs 

Power Armor
Str +4
AC +5
DR 4
Speed 30’
ACP -4
Suit Modifications: Moderate Fortification (4), Damage Reduction (2) included above, Jump Jets (2), Enhanced Str (2) included above


Assumptions: 
Mechanoid LA is +1
Armor Adepts get half the normal suit points and the base power armor gets no HP and only half the normal DR and Str bonus
3 ‘point buy’ character points can be traded for 1 EP at least on a one time basis


----------



## dog45

Firblains story. I like the idea of him being picked by this hunter deity and dropped in.


[sblock]

Firblain was never looking for a fight, but fights always seem to find him. Even when he was 
just a _grau_ hiding under his mothers apron, the family dogs would nip and bite at him. 
When the clan bully had a bad day, it was always Firblain that he ran into. He didn't fight 
back though. Not in the beginning. When he'd come home and his father'd ask him where the 
bruises came from, he lied and said he tripped. He could tell that his father didn't believe 
him, but he allowed his son to keep his story. What good is a boy that you have to force to 
fight for himself? 

Growing up with the resentment of his father, and the attentions of the bullies, his one 
refuge was his mother. Without questioning him, she cared for and patched him up when he came home bruised and bleeding. Without a word, she showed him her love for him.

When the news came, he was in the mines. The workers grabbed picks and axes and ran back towards the settled caverns. It had not been a battle; it was a slaughter. Bodies of women and children lay hacked apart, viciously torn asunder by small hands with small weapons. The cavern was filled with the shouts of pain and the cries of anguish as families were reunited.

Firblain found her by the children. She had tried to protect them. Sinking down to the ground, he cradled his mother in his arms. Silent tears flowed down his cheeks. Placing her down, he gently laid her cloak over her. Turning aside, he went into his house. Grabbing his fathers waraxe from above the mantle, he left the empty house and ran to join his fellow workers. 

At the first sight of the goblins, the years of repressed anger was released into the 
creatures skull, shattering it. A righteous fury overtook him, and he slew all that he could 
find.


Years pass.


After that battle, he could never let a challenge go unanswered. The bullies learned quick, 
and the news spread faster of this dwarve that could survive any fight. The day he quit the 
mines to go out on his own, his father presented him the same waraxe. Without a word, he took it and left.

[/sblock]


----------



## Kularian

Outsider [Native], eh?  I guess I'll have to brush up on my outsider knowledge...

Edit: Meh, not much to worry about.  Just affected by outsider stuff and not by humanoid stuff.  *Shrug*  Works for me.

Also, Voadam, are you familiar at all with the Tempest PrC from Complete Adv?  I know you listed it as a source that you wouldn't accept, but it seems to be a fairly widely-known one, and I was just wondering for future reference.  I'm not certain if it's hosted by Wizards has an excerpt for it or not...I suppose I can check...

Edit edit:  Drat, can't find anything.  I'm supposing it's a no, then?  Hehehe.


----------



## Voidrazor

I could send a PDF of the tempest PrC if that would be helpful. Mind you, 7th level is a looong way away.


----------



## Pyrex

Is there an RG thread where we should be posting our PC's or should we continue posting them here?

(mine's nearly done)

Edit:  Nevermind.  Found it.


----------



## Mithran

Things keep getting in the way of my creating my character. Currently I feel kind of sick and have a terrible headache. So I'm going to go ahead and bow out so you guys can get on with playing sooner.


----------



## Pyrex

Here's the finished version of my character.  Once you give the go-ahead I'll post him in the RG.

Edit:  Finished version posted to the RG thread.


----------



## Kularian

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> I could send a PDF of the tempest PrC if that would be helpful. Mind you, 7th level is a looong way away.




Fair enough.  Yeah, it's a looooong way off, but hey.  I like it.


----------



## Voadam

Pyrex, I'll look it over this weekend.

Voidrazor, I need to think about it some more, the immunities, large size, and fast healing indicate a higher LA to me but it is hard to find good analogues.


----------



## Voidrazor

OK. Please keep in mind though that the immunities are partially balanced out by the lightning vulnerability. And in terms of healing NR4ZN is arguably at a disadvantage. Cure spells don't work on it, so there's no way to heal in combat. Although, with construct bonus HPs, LA +2 would be more than fair.


----------



## Voadam

Dog45,

One of the house rules is that races only get common for free if that is their base language, so Firblain would either not know common, or need to spend another skill point to learn it. Since dover is the village base language that everybody will learn, speaking human common is not crucial for speaking to party members.


----------



## Voadam

Pyrex,

For Weylan I'll want you to either reserve a skill point to learn to speak Dover if you want him coming in fresh or to have already learned dover if you want him to have been there already. Either works fine for me.


----------



## dog45

Okay, I'll spend the skill point for common. I figure he's been out in the world for a while before he got sucked into this one.


----------



## Voadam

Pyrex, I also allow soulknives to decide whether they want their mindblades to manifest light as a magic weapon or psionic noise as a psionic weapon or neither. It is not something that can be turned on or off though so the choice is permanent to the blade.


----------



## Pyrex

Voadam said:
			
		

> Pyrex,
> 
> For Weylan I'll want you to either reserve a skill point to learn to speak Dover if you want him coming in fresh or to have already learned dover if you want him to have been there already. Either works fine for me.




I envisioned him as coming in fresh, so I'll slice of a skill rank somewhere.



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Pyrex, I also allow soulknives to decide whether they want their mindblades to manifest light as a magic weapon or psionic noise as a psionic weapon or neither. It is not something that can be turned on or off though so the choice is permanent to the blade.




*ponders*

I think I'll go with glowing.


----------



## Kularian

Should I put Victor in the RG, then?  He's got approval, right?  So...just getting antsy, I suppose,


----------



## Voadam

Kularian,

1 I'm going to go with a con score, though they will still not be subject to ability drain/damage and need only make fort saves that affect objects. A construct's bonus of 20 hp for medium and 30 hp for large are just too much for me to balance for 1st level characters. I will give you negative hp instead of standard construct death at 0 though.

2 I'm thinking of making the electricity vulnerability more of the standard D&D energy vulnerability meaning a 50% increase in damage taken from electricity instead of a flat 1d8 so that it scales as a vulnerability with the opposition.

4 I'm fine with the fast healing thing that costs a little more than the default 4 EP mechanoids get to spend on their race powers.

3 computing LA

Large, construct type, slow fast healing, immune to sleep, immune to stunning, immune to ability damage, immune to ability drain, immune to poison, immune to disease, has con score, can go negative hp, can be healed with craft skill or repair spells, 

subject to mind affecting, subject to critical hits, electricity vulnerability, not subject to heal spells, can't use potions, -2 cha, -4 on cha skills

I recently got the d20 race cook book and tried out using these factors that I could and came out to an LA of +3 

I compared a couple of LA races from a spreadsheet with tons of sources, looking at constructs who are usually either very high LA or 0 for warforged who are living constructs with con and subject to ability damage and drain, etc.

I compared a couple of races in Mythic races, Eleti undead are similar with no con but have a good DR and electricity immunity and are +3 or +4 LA (I forget now). Stonegrunts are large constructs with con scores and good physical stats at +4. Manakin from their Web Enhancement are medium wooden constructs with a high LA.

I'm thinking the LA +3 feels right.

4 The power armor powers are tough to balance. Soulknives are a good comparison with an automatic offensive magic weapon counterpart to the power armor defenses. Soulknives have more hp but lower BAB. Offenses for magic weapons cost twice as much as defensive magic armor stuff and I'm fine with that type of comparison and class nmagic equivalent armor should have more powers than pure offense class magic weapons. I'm going to limit the armor powers at 1st level to one level of various powers. 

Moderate fortification is a +3 armor bonus normally only available at a minimum of 15,000 gp enhancement over +1 armor. Similarly str +2 enhancement is normally a 4,000 gp item. DR is pretty strong, and a comparison would be to adamantine armor at a cost of 5,000 gp per 1 DR. The jump jets are cool stylewise and mechanically and I have no problem with them.

I have to consider a little bit more about how to limit the armor to be appropriate for a first level class ability or whether to allow it to be effectively a higher LA for lower point buy to allow it to be more powerful than other classes (similar to how I allow NPC classes for higher point buy).

Would you prefer to go for balancing against other classes or more powerful for lower point buy?


----------



## Voadam

With these changes Weylan, Firblain, and Victor are approved with those knowing dover already having been to the village and a little aware of things while I will work in the new seed in game appropriately.

Sorry to take so long with the mechanoid. Its a neat concept that is just a little tough to get to work mechanically.


----------



## Kularian

Voadam said:
			
		

> Kularian,




I think you mean Voidrazor,   



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> With these changes Weylan, Firblain, and Victor are approved with those knowing dover already having been to the village and a little aware of things while I will work in the new seed in game appropriately.




Victor's already in the village, *nod*  So I'll got post him in the RG, then?


----------



## Pyrex

Voadam said:
			
		

> With these changes Weylan, Firblain, and Victor are approved with those knowing dover already having been to the village and a little aware of things while I will work in the new seed in game appropriately.




*nod* I went ahead and listed Weylan as knowing Dover as a short-cut, I suspect he may not have full command of the language yet.  

Edit:  I suppose that comment would be more meaningfull after I post Weylan in the RG...


----------



## Voidrazor

+3 LA Ouch! Would it be possible to build the character as a Warforged (with a different, non-Eberron background) and replace the plating with Armor Adept power armor? If so I'd like to do that but lower the point buy to retain as much of the Adept's class features as is feasible.

On the other hand, as much as I like the concept of a robot in a savage land, I could do something else if people are getting annoyed at the delay. I could throw an orc barbarian together in an hour or so. LMK


----------



## Pyrex

+3 LA is rough, but size Large is worth +1 LA all by itself, as is the Construct type.  Even being slow Fast Healing is also worth nearly +1 LA.  +3 actually looks about right.

Warforged actually sounds like a great way for you to go; especially if you then take Artificer levels to power yourself up with.


----------



## Voadam

While I don't have the Eberron CS or the MMIII I do have the pdf of dragon 318 which has an article called:

COUNTDOWN TO EBERRON
Warforged. Built forge tough.
By Mat Smith

And dragon 319 which has one called:

Countdown to Eberron
by Mat Smith
The ultimate countdown column presents an in depth look into the magic of the Eberron campaign, including previews of new spells, domains, the magewright NPC class, and the living spell template.


----------



## dog45

I don't know anything about the Iron Heroes robot thing, but the waforged are a balanced 'robot' race at LA +0.

I second the Warforged Artificer, for simplicities sake. Or can you still use this Armor Adept class with the Warforged? Im not sure how it works.


----------



## Voadam

I read over warforged last night in the dragon issue, they seem fine to me. I don't have Eberron CS so artificer is not an option unless its on an eberron excerpt from the website that I can review. The nimblewright npc class I don't think has anything to do with artificers.

So either warforged, mechanoid large fast healing +3 la or mechanoid medium fast healing +2 la.


----------



## Voadam

I updated my resource list after the $1 pdf sales. Of note are a bunch of EN Pub, Monkey God's From Stone to Steel, as well as 2WS Masters of Arms and Second World Sourcebook.

edit: oh yeah and that new psionics book Untapped Potential


----------



## Voadam

Voidrazor,

Let's try out the power armor adept with what you have and consider it a +1 LA.

+4 str, +5 armor, 4 dr seems about right for a +1 LA consideration.

Its a tricky balance call.

Whether you go mechanoid or warforged we'll have the power armor integrated so you never need to take it off as the normal armor does. It seems to work as a unified armored power bot concept.


----------



## Pyrex

The more I look at what you're trying to do the more I have to nudge you towards Warforged again.

By taking the Adamantine Body (or, I suppose, Mithral Body) feat at 1st level you're a good part of the way there; with a great armor bonus and many of the immunities of the Construct type without any LA hit.


----------



## Voadam

Pyrex and Dog45, both of your characters should be listed as alignment neutral. One of the house rules is that all characters are neutral unless something specifically grants them an alignment such as outsiders, paladins, some clerics, etc. Classes do not have alignment restrictions so no worries about losing barbarian rage.

Feel free to play them as wild and chaotic or as good as you want but these are characterizations and not game mechanics for normal characters in this game.

Kularian, as a tiefling I'd allow a feat to have the fiendish blood become more prominent and give you an evil descriptor, if you wanted.


----------



## dog45

Okay, not a problem. I'll fix it.


----------



## Voadam

Kularian, I have Aasimar and Tiefling and would allow a lot from there, but most of their feats are too harsh IMO with the ability damage restrictions and I'd modify them to make them more useable.


----------



## Pyrex

Must've missed that one.  I'll straighten it out.


----------



## Voidrazor

Pyrex said:
			
		

> The more I look at what you're trying to do the more I have to nudge you towards Warforged again.
> 
> By taking the Adamantine Body (or, I suppose, Mithral Body) feat at 1st level you're a good part of the way there; with a great armor bonus and many of the immunities of the Construct type without any LA hit.




Yep, I'm definitely going with Warforged. Although the way I interpret Adamantine and Mithral Body the don't stack all that well with the powersuit abilities of Armor Adept. I'm sure I can find some other feat I like   

Voadam - Is it OK to make the character large for and additional +1 LA? Either way I'll try to get NR4ZN done ASAP


----------



## Kularian

Voadam said:
			
		

> Kularian, as a tiefling I'd allow a feat to have the fiendish blood become more prominent and give you an evil descriptor, if you wanted.
> 
> Kularian, I have Aasimar and Tiefling and would allow a lot from there, but most of their feats are too harsh IMO with the ability damage restrictions and I'd modify them to make them more useable.




Na, Victor's not evil in the least.  Chaotic maybe, but definitely not evil.  While his obliteration of demon-kind might drive him toward that route (doubtful) that's way off in the future, anyways.

For some reason, I'm not understanding what you mean.  Ability damage restriction?  *confusion*  Are there outsider feats that you're talking of that I'm not aware of?


----------



## Voadam

Kularian said:
			
		

> Na, Victor's not evil in the least.  Chaotic maybe, but definitely not evil.  While his obliteration of demon-kind might drive him toward that route (doubtful) that's way off in the future, anyways.
> 
> For some reason, I'm not understanding what you mean.  Ability damage restriction?  *confusion*  Are there outsider feats that you're talking of that I'm not aware of?




1 I was thinking of the custom feat as representing his blood as supernatural [Evil] and not as representing special training or anything to do with his personal morality. Just putting it out as an option I always thought should be available to planetouched and fiendish/celestial types.

2 Aasimar and Tiefling is a sourcebook by Green Ronin providing a number of feats for those with planar bloodlines. My memory of them is that they had an intro weak base heritage feat and then follow up ones with neat powers but crippled by activation requirements that cause the planetouched ability damage when they are used. The feats were flavorful but the drawbacks seemed to outweigh any benefits they gave and I'd modify them on a case by case basis.


----------



## Voadam

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Yep, I'm definitely going with Warforged. Although the way I interpret Adamantine and Mithral Body the don't stack all that well with the powersuit abilities of Armor Adept. I'm sure I can find some other feat I like
> 
> Voadam - Is it OK to make the character large for and additional +1 LA? Either way I'll try to get NR4ZN done ASAP




My first reaction was to stick with normal warforged, but the concept of a big anime robot appeals to me so OK if we keep the medium suit stats instead of the DNW larger one.

However, I've decided I want to turn the DR into x/adamantine to simulate D&D constructs better. I don't really expect it to affect much mechanically as this is a low level, low metal campaign.

So use the warforged basic stats, make him size large, use 32 point buy for LA+2 and use the armor stats above with DR changed to construct adamantine type.

Sound good?


----------



## Voadam

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Yep, I'm definitely going with Warforged. Although the way I interpret Adamantine and Mithral Body the don't stack all that well with the powersuit abilities of Armor Adept. I'm sure I can find some other feat I like




With a d4 base HD toughness looks more attractive I'd think.


----------



## Pyrex

A class based on badass armor has d4 HD?


----------



## Voadam

Pyrex said:
			
		

> A class based on badass armor has d4 HD?




Outside of his armor an armor adept is very similar to a wizard without prepared spells or a spellbook. The armor is tough, the adept himself is not.

There are lots of defensive options for the armor to protect its pilot, DR, energy resistances, force fields, fortification, sealing against gases, etc.


----------



## Kularian

Voadam said:
			
		

> 1 I was thinking of the custom feat as representing his blood as supernatural [Evil] and not as representing special training or anything to do with his personal morality. Just putting it out as an option I always thought should be available to planetouched and fiendish/celestial types.




Ahhhh, I see.  That's something to think about, then.  I'll think about picking that up, *nod*  If I did so, would it be a required Level 1 feat?  Or could his fiendish bloodline continue to manifest as he lives?  I would prefer the second, as that's sort of the idea I was going toward.  But you're the DM,   



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> 2 Aasimar and Tiefling is a sourcebook by Green Ronin providing a number of feats for those with planar bloodlines. My memory of them is that they had an intro weak base heritage feat and then follow up ones with neat powers but crippled by activation requirements that cause the planetouched ability damage when they are used. The feats were flavorful but the drawbacks seemed to outweigh any benefits they gave and I'd modify them on a case by case basis.




Really?  I'll have to pick up that book, then.  I don't think I"ve ever heard of it.  I'll have to get back to you on that one.


----------



## Voadam

Kularian

Aasimar and tiefling by Green Ronin http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=487&products_id=4746&

Here's the add copy:


> Your Planar Adventure Begins Now!
> This exciting entry in the critically acclaimed Races of Renown series fully details aasimar and tieflings, as well as half-fiends, half-celestials, and many of their cousin races. If you've been looking for an easy way to integrate planar elements into your campaign, look no further. Aasimar & Tiefling is your one stop shop for planar adventuring, and includes:
> 
> Seven new planetouched races, including the jinx, nergaz, and silvan.
> A complete rules system for creating your own planetouched races.
> Full PC write-ups for cambions and nephilim.
> Dozens of ancestry feats, which allow planetouched characters to gain some of the spell-like, supernatural, and extraordinary abilities of full-blooded outsiders.
> A bevy of planar prestige classes (such as the Astral Reaver, Planomancer, Warrior Maiden of the Valkyrie, and Xen Chi Mystic) that includes Epic-level progressions.
> Dozens of new spells, including adaptation, magma burst, and Shara??s scornful subjugation.
> New magic items, like the staff of chaos, planar chronometer, and chime of dismissal.
> Planar perils, a collection of new monsters like the chaos horror, fundamental gel, and organ thief.
> Bursting with new rules and options, Aasimar & Tiefling gives you all the tools needed to build and play planetouched characters and to take your campaign to the planes.
> 
> Requires the use of the Dungeons & Dragons Player?s Handbook, published by Wizards of the Coast, Inc. This product utilizes updated material from the v.3.5 revision.




The LA calculator and race creation and LA system is decent, but fairly limited to variant planetouched. (It can't handle full elementals, constructs, or most full outsiders). It's feats are neat but crippled IMO by the drawbacks. The flavor stuff is nice though such as the sample new planetouched (demonic infused orcs, magical elves, etc.) and the handful of new monsters.

I will allow the high powered ambient magic of the Oathbound world of the Forge (on which the Wildwood continent domain resides) to allow lots of blood type feats to emerge at higher levels that on other worlds would need to be inborn from level 1.

If you wanted an involuntary emergence type storyline I can accomodate that.


----------



## Voidrazor

Here's the current version of NR4ZN.



		Code:
	

[B]Name:[/B] NR4ZN (Ennar Forzian)
[B]Class:[/b] Armor Adept 
[B]Race:[/B] Warforged
[B]Size:[/B] large
[B]Gender:[/B] none

[B]Str:[/B] 22 +6 [18 base +4 Armor]	
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 [14 base]	
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3 [14 base +2 Racial]	
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 [12 base]	
[B]Wis:[/B] 06 -2 [08 base -2 Racial]		
[B]Cha:[/B] 06 -2 [08 base -2 Racial]			

[B]Level:[/B] 1	[B]XP[/B]: XXXX	
[B]BAB:[/B] +1		[B]HP:[/B] 7	
[B]Grapple:[/B] +11    [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 4/Adamantine (2 vs. fire,cold&acid)	
[B]Speed:[/B] 30'	[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]ACP:[/B] -4* not vs Balance, Climb, Jump, Ride

[B]		Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	        10     +5		+4	-1	+0		18
[B]Touch:[/B]	13	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

[B]		Base	Mod	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	        0	+3		+3
[B]Ref:[/B]	        2	+2		+4
[B]Will:[/B]	        0	-2      	-2
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical[/B]
Tree Trunk (L Warclub)	+6	2d8+9	x2
LArge Javelin  		+3	1d8+9	x2
Large Spiked Chain	+2	2d6+9	x2
[B]Notes:[/B]NR4ZN doesn’t remember that it has a spiked chain. Its in a storage compartment somewhere

[B]Languages:[/B] Enochian, (reserved Dover)

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Warforged
- Immune to poison, paralysis, sleep effects, disease, nausea, exhaustion, effects that caused the sickened condition, and energy drain
- Cannot heal naturally
- Half normal effect from healing effects
- Vulnerable to Heat metal, Chill Metal, Repel Metal or Stone, and Rusting Grasp
- Does not risk further injury by acting while disabled
- Does not eat sleep or breathe, but can benefit from consumable magic items


[B]Feats: [/B] [url=http://realmshelps.dandello.net/cgi-bin/feats.pl?Large_and_In_Charge,all]Large and in Charge[/url]

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 20	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills		Ranks	Mod	Misc 	Total[/B]
Jump    	4	+6		10*
Know:Geography  1       +1              2
Know:Technology 2       +1              3
Listen  	4	-2		2
Repair:robotics	4	+1		5
Spot    	4	-2		2
[B]Notes:[/B]Knowledge: Trivia represents detailed fragments of information not relevant to Wildwood

[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
Large Greatclub		10gp	16lb
Large Spiked Chain      50gp	20lb
18 Large Javelins       36gp    72lb
Dagger                  4gp     2lbs

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 278lb	[B]Money:[/B]  0gp Xsp Xcp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	346	692	1040	1040	5200

[B]Age:[/B] 3yrs
[B]Height:[/B] 9'7"
[B]Weight:[/B] 820lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Dark Sensor Mesh
[B]Hair:[/B] None
[B]Skin:[/B] Painted White and Blue, scraped to bare metal in places


*Appearance:*






*Personality:* NR4ZN is is obsequiously polite and chipper almost to the point of causing annoyance. Due to its damaged memory files, it is sometimes repetitive and gives the impression of being dull.

*Background:* The NR series autonomous warzoders were originally designed by a vaguely humanoid but slow and feeble star-spanning race known as the Ottotowans. Although the AI programming for the series was considered promising, the design was abandoned in favor of more intuitive biological guardians. It was not until many years later that NR4ZN was fabricated as a science project of an Ottotowan teen. The project ran into a number of difficulties, and its creator, Bhveres Axiom Esarxix, used a bit of relatively simple magic as a stopgap. Soon after creation, the robot was left in a spare room, virtually forgotten. But when Bhveres took a position about a survey shiftship, the youth brought NR4ZN along as an extra scout. In time the survey ship came upon Wildwood, but the world's overlord did not take kindly to intruders. Great beasts met the scouts in the air as they descended. NR4ZN was badly damaged in the strange dogfight and crash-landed not far from the Dover village. After an unmeasured period half buried and deactivated,the ill-fated bot awoke and wandered confusedly into the village, many systems offline and a great deal of memory inaccessible.


----------



## Ilium

Voadam: I hate to do this, but I think I'll have to bow out of the game.  I have a lot going on again all of a sudden.  My wife's brother just had a stroke.  They think he'll make a full recovery, but it's certainly messing with our scheduling right now.  There's other stuff, too, and I just can't promise to post regularly.

My apologies, and I hope the new group has a good time.


----------



## Kularian

Voadam said:
			
		

> Kularian
> 
> Aasimar and tiefling by Green Ronin http://enworld.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=487&products_id=4746&
> 
> The LA calculator and race creation and LA system is decent, but fairly limited to variant planetouched. (It can't handle full elementals, constructs, or most full outsiders). It's feats are neat but crippled IMO by the drawbacks. The flavor stuff is nice though such as the sample new planetouched (demonic infused orcs, magical elves, etc.) and the handful of new monsters.
> 
> I will allow the high powered ambient magic of the Oathbound world of the Forge (on which the Wildwood continent domain resides) to allow lots of blood type feats to emerge at higher levels that on other worlds would need to be inborn from level 1.
> 
> If you wanted an involuntary emergence type storyline I can accomodate that.




Very cool sounding.  I've always liked both the Aasimar and Tiefling, so I'll definitely have to pick up that book.  Cash is a little tight right now, (even $10 is a bit much, lol), so I'll have to wait on picking that up until my financial situation improves a bit.  

As for the involuntary emergence, I was actually thinking of something like that, hehehe.  We can discuss it in detail more later, though.  Thanks for the ideas, heh.


----------



## Voadam

Ilium said:
			
		

> Voadam: I hate to do this, but I think I'll have to bow out of the game.  I have a lot going on again all of a sudden.  My wife's brother just had a stroke.  They think he'll make a full recovery, but it's certainly messing with our scheduling right now.  There's other stuff, too, and I just can't promise to post regularly.
> 
> My apologies, and I hope the new group has a good time.





Sorry to hear that Illium, take care of yourself and your family. Best wishes.


----------



## Voadam

Voidrazor,

Mechanically: 

1 It looks like you originally took a 16 dex but changed it to 14 to fit the 32 point buy. If so this fits the point buy but you forgot to change the score and your reflex save adjustment.

2 AC should be 18 not 10 for 5 armor, 4 dex, -1 size.

3 grapple should be +11   for 1 BAB, 6 str, and 4 size.

4 With a 6 wis and weak will class save you should have a -2 will save.

5 I will think about the large and in charge feat.

6 You don't need to spend skill points to spout wierd but appropriate background trivia in my game. That's a characterization thing IMO. Alternatively if you want knowledge: technology from d20 Modern as a knowledge arcane/psionics type analogue skill I'm fine with that.

7 Where do you get a damage stat for thrown rock? I would think it is less than a sling stone.

8 melee attacks should be +1 base attack, +6 str, -1 size so +6 for club. Spiked chain would be non proficient for another -4 so +2. Thrown rock would be +1 BAB, +2 dex, -1 size for +2.


----------



## Voadam

Voidrazor, for story elements

[SBLOCK]The Oathbound world of the Forge is not connected to other worlds through space, it involves planar stuff, so the ship could land on an unknown planet then be set upon by birds and then appear over Wildwood and crash. 

A thought I had was that your ship crashed thousands of years ago and you were damaged in the crash. Recently something happened and either something happened to reactivate you and you stumble into a Dover patrol or hunting party or you were found by them unconscious, determined to be alive, and they brought you back to somebody who can heal you (the king, the druid, the priestesses).

Also for the anime robot feel do you want to go with slams instead of the club? It seems more genre appropriate and you have more than enough melee combat power to spare the damage discrepacy.

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pyrex

Voadam said:
			
		

> 7 Where do you get a damage stat for thrown rock? I would think it is less than a sling stone.




I'm guessing he's looking at the 2d6 rocks that size Large giants throw.  (Which are 40lbs each and are noted as such in his inventory).

I'm thinking a 40lb boulder should definately do more damage than a sling stone.

Of course, to be fair, for someone without the Rock Throwing (EX) ability, I also think a 40lb boulder an Improvised Weapon...


----------



## dog45

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Of course, to be fair, for someone without the Rock Throwing (EX) ability, I also think a 40lb boulder an Improvised Weapon...




For some reason I thought...."yeah, more like Improvised ROCK".

But that doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Voidrazor

I was basing the rock damage off of the weight based damage of improvised weapons (P.159 of Complete Warrior). I was thinking they would have a 10ft range increment and would require both hands. But, I'll just grab some javelins instead.

I think everything else has been corrected.


----------



## Voidrazor

Voadam said:
			
		

> Voidrazor, for story elements
> 
> [SBLOCK]The Oathbound world of the Forge is not connected to other worlds through space, it involves planar stuff, so the ship could land on an unknown planet then be set upon by birds and then appear over Wildwood and crash.
> 
> A thought I had was that your ship crashed thousands of years ago and you were damaged in the crash. Recently something happened and either something happened to reactivate you and you stumble into a Dover patrol or hunting party or you were found by them unconscious, determined to be alive, and they brought you back to somebody who can heal you (the king, the druid, the priestesses).
> 
> Also for the anime robot feel do you want to go with slams instead of the club? It seems more genre appropriate and you have more than enough melee combat power to spare the damage discrepacy.
> 
> [/SBLOCK]




[sblock]I added a line to make clear the original intent that the ship travelled dimensionally as well as through normal space/time. But if that's a problem, I don't want to quibble.

I would like to keep the club though. The idea of NR4ZN smacking thing around with a tree trunk really appeals to me.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> [sblock]I added a line to make clear the original intent that the ship travelled dimensionally as well as through normal space/time. But if that's a problem, I don't want to quibble.
> 
> I would like to keep the club though. The idea of NR4ZN smacking thing around with a tree trunk really appeals to me.[/sblock]




[SBLOCK] The forge is also a sealed dimension, you need special stuff from each of the various divine domain overlords for dimensional/planar travel to allow you to get out.

Having the ship crash as it attempted to dimensionally gate out and failed to do so would work fine. As would NR4ZN reactivating recently when a new comet appeared in the night sky.

No problem on the club.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Voidrazor

Voadam said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK] The forge is also a sealed dimension, you need special stuff from each of the various divine domain overlords for dimensional/planar travel to allow you to get out.
> 
> Having the ship crash as it attempted to dimensionally gate out and failed to do so would work fine. As would NR4ZN reactivating recently when a new comet appeared in the night sky.
> 
> No problem on the club.[/SBLOCK]




Sounds good. I'll update my background to reflect it.


----------



## Voadam

Voidrazor,

I'm going to allow large and in charge, but this raises another issue. Armor adepts get proficiency in their armor, armor weapon systems, and four other proficiencies. I'm not planning on allowing that to be exotic weapon proficiencies so the spiked chain can wait for a higher level (remember the house rule of feats every level) when recovered programming reveals both its presence within an armor storage compartment and the skill to use it. You have three weapons currently (dagger, javelins, great club) so you will have to pick a fourth simple or martial weapon to have proficiency in.


----------



## dog45

Voadam said:
			
		

> You have three weapons currently (dagger, javelins, great club) so you will have to pick a fourth simple or martial weapon to have proficiency in.





I suggest Halfling. I think they have a range increment of 10 ft.


----------



## Voadam

I'm going to start a new IC thread with a few introductory posts to set the scene. It will start with Firblain, Viktor, and Ennar with Weylan soon to join. Please wait to post IC until I post that I've finished the introductory stuff, I want to get in a bit of background information there for possible adventure ideas. Thanks.


----------



## Kularian

dog45 said:
			
		

> I suggest Halfling. I think they have a range increment of 10 ft.




Isn't that an exotic weapon?


----------



## dog45

Kularian said:
			
		

> Isn't that an exotic weapon?




Only if its a subrace, like the Ghostwise Halflings or Strongheart.


----------



## Voidrazor

I wonder if halfling thief-acrobats would have a 20ft range increment?


----------



## Voadam

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> I wonder if halfling thief-acrobats would have a 20ft range increment?




15. But they still only do 1d2 nonlethal. If they have improved unarmed strike or various levels in monk however . . .


----------



## dog45

what about a volley of halflings, using the rules from Heroes of Battle?

"Archers, fire!"


----------



## Kularian

dog45 said:
			
		

> what about a volley of halflings, using the rules from Heroes of Battle?
> 
> "Archers, fire!"




Especially if said volley of halflings were rogues.  I think that they receive a surprise round if used in that manner, and that many sneak attacks would add up considerably...


----------



## Voadam

Kularian, Dog45, and Vodirazor, post away In character thread

Pyrex, we'll get to your arrival shortly.


----------



## Pyrex

Yep, I'm watchin.


----------



## Pyrex

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> NR4ZN bows low. "Thank you, your magnificence! This humble unit is honored to serve your august personage."




Not sure why, but immediately upon reading this NR4ZN immediately became mentally-voiced by HK-47.  Anyone else?


----------



## Voidrazor

I've never played _Knights_ but from reading the Wikipedia entry the association is amusing. Its a little ironic though. I usually play neutral characters but if this game was using alignments NR4ZN would be LG.


----------



## dog45

Yeah, diggin the robot voice. It reminds me of the Robots in Fallout 2. Kinda perky, but messed in the head.


----------



## Voadam

Somehow I picture NR4ZN's first words upon meeting the Queen's hunting party to be "Take me to your leader."

Being spoken in Enochian it was not much help, though they brought him to the King anyway.


----------



## dog45

It's turkey time. I'll be with family from now till the end of the weekend mostly, but I'll try and post when I can.


----------



## Pyrex

Same here.  I'll be leaving for the weekend soon and may or may not have internet access while I'm gone.


----------



## Pyrex

It's hard to mark time outside of combat.  Is Weylan still stunned?


----------



## Voadam

Still stunned, but you can be vaguely aware of what's going on and some exclamations would not be out of line.

Stunned
A stunned creature drops everything held, can’t take actions, takes a -2 penalty to AC, and loses his Dexterity bonus to AC (if any).


----------



## Voadam

Firblain is too far to charge, though you can run to close the distance.


----------



## dog45

His speed is 30 ft, so he could charge 60 ft and attack. If it's too far then he'll double move and charge next round.


----------



## Kularian

Eh, how far away is Victor from NR and Weylan?  Not entirely sure...


----------



## Voadam

Sorry got busy with work and posted in IC first without checking here. Expect a revision.

Viktor is 60 from Weylan, 90 feet from the lead goblins.


----------



## Voadam

IC revision done.


----------



## dog45

damn...that was a bloody round of combat. nice! Now i'm glad I took Toughness.


----------



## Voadam

*Behold Nature Red in Tooth and Claw!*



			
				dog45 said:
			
		

> damn...that was a bloody round of combat. nice! Now i'm glad I took Toughness.




I don't think you'll regret it.


----------



## dog45

dum de dum...bleeding out...dum de dum. Can I get a roll for stabilization?


----------



## Voadam

dog45 said:
			
		

> dum de dum...bleeding out...dum de dum. Can I get a roll for stabilization?




No.    You are disabled, not dying. One of the house rules is Arcana Unearthed disabled condition, so that disabled happens at 0 hp and is extended to negative hp equal to your con modifier. Firblain remains disabled and not dying until -6 hp with his 18 con and +4 con bonus for raging.

Disabled

A character with 0 hit points, or one who has negative hit points but has become stable and conscious, is disabled. A disabled character may take a single move action or standard action each round (but not both, nor can she take full-round actions). She moves at half speed. Taking move actions doesn’t risk further injury, but performing any standard action (or any other action the game master deems strenuous, including some free actions such as casting a quickened spell) deals 1 point of damage after the completion of the act. Unless the action increased the disabled character’s hit points, she is now in negative hit points and dying.

A disabled character with negative hit points recovers hit points naturally if she is being helped. Otherwise, each day she has a 10% chance to start recovering hit points naturally (starting with that day); otherwise, she loses 1 hit point. Once an unaided character starts recovering hit points naturally, she is no longer in danger of losing hit points (even if her current hit points are negative).


----------



## dog45

Oh. Ok, good to know. In that case, Firblain would take another swing at the wolf and then pass out.


----------



## Voadam

*Fyi*

Dog45. "*A disabled character may take a single move action or standard action each round (but not both, nor can she take full-round actions).*"


----------



## dog45

ah crap. i'll edit my post.


----------



## Voadam

*DM's Vacation schedule*

I will be away Thursday December 21 through Tuesday January 2.


----------



## Nightbreeze

I get it that there are slots for 1st level character. Is that true?


----------



## Pyrex

My apologies for not posting for the past few days.  We had a nasty storm out here that knocked out my power (and internet) for three days.  

I'll be posting IC once I've caught up.


----------



## Voadam

No problem, I don't post on the weekends or expect players to so there is not much to catch up on.


----------



## Voadam

*Reserve Points Reminder*

A reminder of another of the implemented variant rules

Reserve Points
This variant gives each character a capacity to recover quickly from injury. This capacity, measured as reserve points, replenishes lost hit points quickly after a fight. Thus, characters may be wounded and near death by the end of a fight, but then recover to full strength (or nearly full strength) before the next fight begins. 

Reserve points work particularly well in low-magic campaigns or any game in which healing is rare, expensive, or otherwise hard to get. 

Metagame Analysis: Reserve Points
Even though this variant effectively doubles a character’s number of hit points, he can’t take a beating over and over again without depleting his capacity to recover. Reserve points effectively double the number of hit points a character can lose over the course of multiple fights but do not increase the damage a character can withstand in a single fight. 

Using Reserve Points
A character’s quantity of reserve points is equal to his full normal hit point total. 

After a character becomes injured (by losing hit points), reserve points begin automatically converting to hit points at the rate of 1 per minute of nonstrenuous activity (such as resting or hiking, but not climbing, swimming or fighting). Thus, for each minute of nonstrenuous activity, the character regains 1 hit point and loses 1 reserve point. 

For example, Kroh has 22 hit points, so he also has 22 reserve points. In a battle with orcs, he takes 6 points of damage, dropping his hit points to 16. After the fight, Kroh’s reserve points begin to “convert” to hit points. Over the course of the next 6 minutes, his reserve point total drops by 6 and his hit point total increases by 6, up to his maximum of 22. During the next fight, Kroh takes 24 points of damage, dropping him to -2, and then is dying for 5 rounds before stabilizing, leaving him at -7 hit points. Over the next 16 minutes his remaining 16 reserve points convert to hit points. After 7 minutes he’s conscious but disabled (0 hp). After 8 minutes he’s back on his feet (1 hp), and after all 16 minutes he’s up to 9 hit points and 0 reserve points. 

Nonlethal damage
Reserve points can also reduce a character’s nonlethal damage total. For each reserve point that converts to a hit point, a character also subtracts 1 point from his nonlethal damage. In addition, a character can take a standard action to “spend” a number of reserve points equal to or less than his HD to reduce his nonlethal damage an equal amount. (If a character has the Endurance feat, the GM might choose to make this a move action, to reflect the fact that such characters can more easily perservere through exhausting situations.) 

Replenishing Reserve Points
Characters naturally regain lost reserve points at the same rate that they naturally heal lost hit points. If a character receives any magical healing, that healing is applied first to the character’s lost hit points. Any excess healing left over after the character’s hit points are restored to full normal is applied to increase the character’s current reserve point total (up to its normal maximum). 

For example, Kroh normally has 22 hit points, but he’s down to 9 hp and 0 reserve points. He drinks a potion of cure moderate wounds, rolling 2d8 + 3 and getting a result of 15. The first 13 points replenish his hit points; the remainder go to his reserve points. He now has 22 hit points and 2 reserve points. 

Constitution Changes
If a character’s Constitution modifier goes up or down, his reserve points go up or down just as his hit points do. If a decrease in Constitution would drop a character’s reserve points below 0, any excess reduction is deducted from his current hit points.


----------



## Pyrex

Fortunately now that the wargs have been chased off we can take a few minutes and recover.


----------



## Voadam

Happy New Year!


----------



## dog45

Word.


----------



## Pyrex

Anyone still here?


----------



## Voadam

I've been sick most of the week and offline. I expect to be posting again soon.


----------



## Pyrex

Fair enough, but with one game on hold, I didn't want to see this one dissappear too.


----------



## Voadam

I need a response on whether the party will continue on the path after the worgs towards NR4ZN's emergence point or something else to recover more before heading on.


----------



## Pyrex

After a few minutes to recover, Weylan is ready to move on.


----------



## Voidrazor

NR4ZN is waiting for a response from either Firblain or Victor.


----------



## Pyrex

That's pretty much why I haven't posted more either, waiting on them...


----------



## Voadam

Same although Kularian hasn't been on since the 9th.


----------



## dog45

After recovering Firblain will go with the party.


----------



## Voadam

Anybody seen any messages from Kularian explaining his absence?


----------



## Pyrex

Nope.


----------



## Voidrazor

Feh, back to recruitment I guess. Unless you want to press on with 3 people and just NPC him?


----------



## Voadam

We will continue on with me NPCing Viktor for now as I recruit 1-2 more players.


----------



## Pyrex

Sounds reasonable.


----------



## Shayuri

You know, this intrigued me the first time you posted it, but the house rules made me nervous and cowardly...but now I'm thinking I may go for it! Rrragh!

Still working out concepts...I'll post later on with some specifics.


----------



## Argent Silvermage

OK I'm interested. I want to play a technologist (The Fantastic Science)

I'm looking at playing an unusual race.


----------



## Voadam

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> OK I'm interested. I want to play a technologist (The Fantastic Science)
> 
> I'm looking at playing an unusual race.




I'll start looking them over this weekend. It looked interesting and I bought it but have not gone through it yet. Possible tie ins to the current plot jump to mind though. Go $1 sale!


----------



## Argent Silvermage

Voadam said:
			
		

> I'll start looking them over this weekend. It looked interesting and I bought it but have not gone through it yet. Possible tie ins to the current plot jump to mind though. Go $1 sale!



Cool! I was originally thinking of playing a Dover but the Int minus is a problem. I'll probably play a Human.


----------



## Argent Silvermage

*Wild Cohort Feat*

I have the Wild Cohort Feat information from the WoTC website. Can I take a War trained dog as a wild cohort?

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/re/20031118a

It's a slightly watered down version on the druid'a Animal Companion but it fits my character concept very well.


----------



## Shayuri

Speaking of wild cohorts...how does the feat for a ranger animal companion work? Does the companion advance as per a druid? Full ranger level or half? Starting at level 1?

Do you accept the Natural Bond feat and/or Beastmaster PrC for characters that want to focus on their companion and boost it?

Thanks!


----------



## Argent Silvermage

*Athan Zee: Technologist 1*

Name; ATHAN ZEE
Human Technologist 1; 
Medium Humanoid Human;
Alignment: Neutral Good
Init +2; Senses Listen +0, Spot +0
Languages: Common (Literate), Dover (literate), Draconic (Literate), and  
----------------------------
AC 14, flatfooted 12, touch 12; 
HP 8 (HD 1d6+2) 
Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +2; notes
----------------------------
Spd 30'; 
Melee: weapon +x (xdx+x/x-20/xX);
Ranged: Light Crossbow +2 (1d8/19-20/x2) Range 80’, 10 Bolts
Ranged: Pocket Ballista +2 (2d8/x1) Range 100', 1 activation point; 
Attack Options: 
Base Atk +0, Grapple +2; 
----------------------------
Abilities: Str 15, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 18, Wis 10, Cha 15.
XP: x
Feats: Literate, Wild Cohort (War Dog)
Skills: Appraise +8, Concentration +4, Craft (Trap Making) +6, Craft (Alchemy) +8, Craft (Technology) +8, Disable Device +8, Handle Animal +6, Knowledge (Engineering) +8, Knowledge (Arcana) +6, Open Lock +6, Search +8, and Spellcraft +6.
Class benefits: Expert
Craft Points: 100
Gadgets: 3 (Technologist’s Familiar, Pocket Ballista, Renechak’s Portable
Zoogrammaphone)
Activation Points: 10
Possessions:
Leather Armor (10gp, 15w)
Light crossbow (35gp, 4w)
10 bolts in case (1gp, 1w)
Quarterstaff (0gp, 4w)
Backpack (2gp, 2w)
Waterskin (1g, 2w)
2 days rations (1g, 2w)
Bedroll (1s 5w)
Sack (1s, 1w)
Flint and steel (1g, 0w)
Lock Picks (30g, 1w)
Mechanics Tool Kit (5g, 5w)
Traveler’s Outfit (0g, 4w)
Sunrods 3 (6g, 3w)
Money: 7gp, 8sp, 0cp.
Encumbrance: 49lbs; Load: Light: 66 /Medium: 133/Heavy: 200


Description: 
Personality:
Will fill the rest out later


----------



## Voadam

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> I have the Wild Cohort Feat information from the WoTC website. Can I take a War trained dog as a wild cohort?




Yes. War training counts as one trick though.


----------



## Voadam

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Speaking of wild cohorts...how does the feat for a ranger animal companion work? Does the companion advance as per a druid? Full ranger level or half? Starting at level 1?
> 
> Do you accept the Natural Bond feat and/or Beastmaster PrC for characters that want to focus on their companion and boost it?
> 
> Thanks!




1 the ranger feat grants the normal ranger animal companion ability back (ranger levels count as druid of half level), but I'd let it be taken at first level. 

I'm not familiar with the natural bond feat or beastmaster prc. What source are they from?


----------



## Voadam

Argent, [SBLOCK] If you go with an exotic race I can work you into the plot a little easier, one pc is a warforged created by an undefined, but not human, exotic race that used tech, psy, and magic. The ship he was on crashed long ago and you could have been on the ship and managed to get into an emergency stasis pod. This would give you some connection to the other PC but if you want to be a standard race I will figure something else out.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Argent Silvermage

DONE! I like the idea.


----------



## Shayuri

Both Natural Bond and Beastmaster are in Complete Adventurer. Natural Bond provides a one time boost of +3 to your effective druid levels for the purposes of determining your companion and its abilities.

Beastmaster is a PrC specifically designed for those wanting to emphasize animal companions in their build. Each level counts as a full druid level for animal companion purposes, and the first level has a class ability that adds 3 to that effective level (sort of like Natural Bond, but stacks with the feat). Later levels grant Speak w/ Animals as an Sp ability a few times per day, some animal senses like Low Light Vision and Scent, and additional animal companions...each one less powerful than the one before (ie - an increasing penalty to effective druid level). Any nature themed base class can qualify for Beastmaster by 5th level, with one burn feat (Alertness).


----------



## Argent Silvermage

Hey Voadam!

send me an e-mail at grimm(at)mysticbears(dot)com

I have a GREAT idea!


----------



## Voadam

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Both Natural Bond and Beastmaster are in Complete Adventurer. Natural Bond provides a one time boost of +3 to your effective druid levels for the purposes of determining your companion and its abilities.
> 
> Beastmaster is a PrC specifically designed for those wanting to emphasize animal companions in their build. Each level counts as a full druid level for animal companion purposes, and the first level has a class ability that adds 3 to that effective level (sort of like Natural Bond, but stacks with the feat). Later levels grant Speak w/ Animals as an Sp ability a few times per day, some animal senses like Low Light Vision and Scent, and additional animal companions...each one less powerful than the one before (ie - an increasing penalty to effective druid level). Any nature themed base class can qualify for Beastmaster by 5th level, with one burn feat (Alertness).




Natural bond as found here http://realmshelps.dandello.net/datafind/feats.shtml is a yes.

Unless I get Complete Adventurer or they put up an excerpt you can refer me to with the full class I'm going to say no for now and stick to my guidelines of only considering stuff I have or that is online that I can reference.


----------



## Slave of the Scythe

If you still need a player, I'd be very interested to join. As an elven fighter, to be more precise.


*Statistics*
[sblock]Name: Vikrek
Race: Elf
Class: Fighter
Level: 1
Gender: Male
Age: 137
Alignment: Neutral

Strength: 18 +4
Dexterity: 20 +5
Constitution: 14 +2
Intelligence: 10 +0
Wisdom: 10 +0
Charisma: 10 +0

AC: 19 (10, +5 Dex, +3 Studded Leather, +1 Buckler)
Hit Points: 12
Reserve Points: 12

Movement: 30ft
Initiative: +9
Base Attack Bonus: +1
Melee Attack: +5
Ranged Attack: +6
Base Fortitude: +2
Base Reflex: +0
Base Will: +0

Race Abilities:
Low-light Vision
Immunity to magic sleep effects and gain a +2 bonus to saves against enchantment spells and effects.

Languages: Elven and Dover

Skill Bonuses: Elves have a +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 ft. of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if it were actively looking for it.

Skills:

Appraise: +0 (0 ranks)
Balance: +3 (0 ranks)
Bluff: +0 (0 ranks)
Climb: +2 (0 ranks)
Concentration: +2 (0 ranks)
Craft: +0 (0 ranks)
Diplomacy: +0 (0 ranks)
Disable Device: +0 (0 ranks)
Disguise: +0 (0 ranks)
Escape Artist: +3 (0 ranks)
Forgery: +0 (0 ranks)
Gather Information: +0 (0 ranks)
Heal: +0 (0 ranks)
Hide: +6 (3 ranks)
Intimidate: +0 (0 ranks)
Jump: +2 (0 ranks)
Listen: +0 (0 ranks)
Move Silently: +7 (4 ranks)
Perform: +0 (0 ranks)
Profession: +0 (0 ranks)
Ride: +5 (0 ranks)
Search: +0 (0 ranks)
Sense Motive: +0 (0 ranks)
Speak Language: (1 "rank": Dover)
Spot: +0 (0 ranks)
Survival: +0 (0 ranks
Swim: -4 (0 ranks)
Use Rope: +5 (0 ranks)

Feats:
Quick Draw
Improved Initiative

Money: 0 pp, 0 gp, 0 sp, 0 cp

Weapons: Scythe +4 (2d4+6)(x4)(10 lb), Warhammer +5 (1d8+4)(x3)(5 lb), Scimitar +5 (1d6+4)(18-20/x2)(4 lb), Spiked Gauntlet +5 (1d4+4)(x2)(1 lb)

Armor: Studded Leather +3 (Max Dex: +5, -1 Armor Check Penalty, Arcane Spell Failure: 15%, 20 lb), Buckler +1 (-1 on attack rolls with weapons using the arm the buckler is attached to, Arcane Spell Failure: 5%, 5 lb)

Gear: Explorer's Outfit (8 lb when not worn), Backpack (2 lb), Bedroll (5 lb), Sunrod (1 lb), Waterskin (4 lb), Trail Rations x4 (4 lb), Chunk of Meat x3 (1.5 lb), Belt Pouch (0.5 lb), Flint and Steel (not any noteworthy weight)

Magical Items: None.

Total Weight Carried: 63 lb

Light Load: 100 lb

Medium Load: 200 lb

Heavy Load: 300 lb

Lift Over Head: 300 lb

Lift Off Ground: 600 lb

Push or Drag: 1500 lb[/sblock]

*Appearance*
[sblock]Standing roughly five and a half feet tall, Vikrek has a typical elven soldier's build, fairly muscled but quick and nimble as well. A somewhat above average hardiness is also noticeable in him. His skin is nearly pale which is complimented by his rough, short hair that is jet black, though only to be at conflict with his hazel-coloured eyes, that when looked at, seem to force the image of him being loyal and ready to serve without question.[/sblock]

*Personality*
[sblock]Vikrek is quite stern in his attitude towards most things and even when he does care enough to relax, all but a few can see the difference. He just simply wishes to not show weakness to anyone, just as he was taught, not even to his closest allies. Such a mistake could easily ruin his status and reputation among elvenkind. At times, this is sometimes mistaken for paranoia. None who have acted upon this assumption have dared to repeat it.[/sblock]

*Background*
[sblock]Growing up, learning all that he could to pass his trials as a true warrior fit to serve the elf kingdom, Vikrek has found out the hard way to prove his worth. His particular mentor was one of the harshest of all now-retired soldiers who took upon apprentices. Vikrek had to be as careful as he could as his mentor would do everything within reasonable (even sometimes a tad beyond) training boundaries to prepare Vikrek for the outside world. Most of this consisted of surprising Vikrek by attacking him when he was off-guard, taking advantage of even a half-second's worth of Vikrek losing concentration. This eventually led Vikrek to the logical conclusion that he would have to avoid his mentor and turn the table's on him, finally showing that he had true potential. Though it took 15 years of practice, he was able to accomplish what was now a simple task of eluding until counter-attacking. Upon his completion, Vikrek was finally taught for the remaining two years of his study in the art of how to fight appropriately, surprisingly to be found out as a far more easily learned skill, and wounded up being given the building blocks which would suitably start off his path to whatever goals he would learn to have in mind, truly earning his new title: fighter..............................[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

OKay! I have been perusing the rules more, and considering -strongly- an arcanist character. *Specifically a gestalt Warlock/Sorceror. I do have questions!

Under house rules for sorceror, there's a bit where it says sorcerors gain a metamagic feat per level that can be used...blank...per day. Is that once per day? And I presume that would be without the usual full round action required?

Also, under feats, it says characters get 1 feat per level. Does that start at 1st level? Or more coherently, does a first level character in this game start with 2 feats, or does the usual 1 feat at 1st level fulfill that 1 feat per level thing until 2nd level? ...there's just no way to ask that sensibly. 

Annnnnd...I think that about does it for now. I should have a build up shortly!

* Oops...I just read that Complete Arcane is off limits. My bad. I'll revise accordingly.


----------



## Voadam

OK, three interested players so I will close recruiting for now, and I think I will probably allow in the three of you.


----------



## Voadam

Shayuri,

First level characters have the normal 1 feat as standard characters do. The benefit doesn't kick in until second level when normal characters would not normally get a feat for that character level.

Sorcerers gain a bonus when using metamagic, not a bonus metamagic feat every level. They get free levels they can pay to paying off metamagic level costs. So a first level sorcerer with the silent spell feat can use his metamagic level to cast a silent ray of frost using a 0 level spell slot instead of the normal increased 1st level spell slot. A 5th level sorcerer with extend spell could cast five extended mage armors using first level slots. It is a minor benefit to reward those who stick with the sorcerer class instead of multiclassing out of it into a prestige class. 

I remember getting the candlekeep stuff recently but not having gone through it thoroughly. I think they have some details on WotC base classes but I'm not sure if warlock is one of them. I'll check it out later.


----------



## Shayuri

Excellent. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Slave of the Scythe

So do want us to post in the rogue gallery now or do you want to look our characters over a little more and have us only post in the RG after making any changes you would deem necessary?


----------



## Voadam

Shayuri, 

Warlock is in the Crystalkeep pdf I have and I will approve them based on that. Note that if there are any discrepancies between the Crystalkeep file and CA, I will be going off of Crystalkeep. I think WotC put up the dragon adept class on their website which are similar to warlocks, though I'm not sure it has the full invocation details. I forgot to check the Crystalkeep prestige class file for the beastmaster so I'm not sure if that is in there as well.

Slave,

I'd like to go over the character here first.

Please do out all the skill modifiers for your skills plus listen and spot.

Common is not a free language in this game unless it is the race's only language.

With the multiple metal weapons I take it you are going to come from an off world and reserve a skill point to learn dover in game?


----------



## Shayuri

Oh ho! Well, if Warlock is allowed, then I shan't be needing Beastmaster anyway. Thanks for checking that! I shall have something posted later tonight.


----------



## Voadam

For the regular players I don't plan for the game to be on hiatus. Feel free to talk more or say you move on.


----------



## Slave of the Scythe

Super-Edit: Fixed


----------



## Shayuri

Posting work in progress character sheet. It's actually almost done...basically just need to do the equipment. Should be able to wrap this up tomorrow.

[sblock]Name: Inamar
Race: Human
Class/Level: Warlock/Sorceror 1
Gender: Female
Exp

Desc
Inamar is an average, maybe a little on the short side, human female of relatively nondescript appearance. She has a pretty smile, and striking violet-hued eyes, and a comely athletic figure. Her hair is brown, cut boyishly short, and rarely stays down or neat for any length of time, giving her a somewhat "wild" look. What most people notice though are the marks. Gliding over her skin (or IN her skin? UNDER her skin?) are strange runes and symbols, outlined in glowing blue lines. At first they could be tattoos, perhaps made to glow via alchemy or magic...but then they start to move again.

Strength (STR) 8
Dexterity (DEX) 16
Constitution (CON) 14
Intelligence (INT) 12
Wisdom (WIS) 10
Charisma (CHA) 	16

Alignment: Neutral
AC: 13
Hit Points: 8/8
Movement: 30'

Init: +3
Base Attack Bonus: +0		
Melee Attack: -1
Ranged Attack: +3
Fort: +2
Reflex: +3
Will: +2

Race Abilities
Bonus Feat
Bonus skills

Class Abilities:
Eldritch Blast
Invocations

Metamagic Specialist Sorceror
Spellcasting

Skills:
Bluff +4 (1 rank + 3 Cha)
Concentration +6 (4 ranks + 2 Con)
Intimidate +4 (1 rank + 3 Cha)
Knowledge Arcana +2 (1 rank + 1 Int)
Sense Motive +4 (4 ranks + 0 wis)
Spellcraft +2 (1 rank + Int)
Use Magic Device +7 (4 ranks + 3 Cha)

Feats
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot

Languages - Common, Draconic

Spellcasting

Slots: 0 - 5/5, 1st - 4/4

Spells Known:
0 - Message, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1 - Mage Armor, Shield

Invocations
Least
 - See the Unseen

Money - 48gp

Weapons -
Staff, -1 to hit, 1d6-1 dmg, 4lbs

Armour -
Traveller's Garb

Gear -
Backpack, 2gp, 2lbs
x2 Belt pouches, 2gp, 1lb
x2 Scroll cases, 2gp, 1lb
Spell Component Pouch, 5gp, 2lbs	
x2 Smokesticks, 1lb, 40gp
Waterskin, 1gp, 4lbs

Magic -

Background: 
Inamar is the result of a magical experiment; an attempt to bestow immortal life via arcane transmutation of body and soul. She survived the process with some vestige of sanity and health intact, and in this was more fortunate than her predecessors in the rite. The process that changed her body...in theory...into a living magical vessel that would hold her soul for all time was extreme, opening up the connection that all living things have to magic like a floodgate, until Inamar's body reached 'equilibrium' with ambient magical energy. The idea was that it would remake her into a creature of pure magic, subsisting on magic, dependent only on magic. In this, it failed. Her body still had physical needs, as usual. But she could draw on that enhanced 'connection' to the arcane, not JUST to cast spells. On some level below the crude needs of the body, the experiment had worked after all...she and magic were one. 

Originally a street waif, living by her wits and charm in a bustling port city, the experiment's effects on her went far past merely printing strange marks on her flesh and imbuing her with the raw essence of magic. The existential horror of being ripped from her body while it was modified, held in a crystal prison, then stuffed back in left her 'broken' on some level. To make matters worse, the wizard in question, to get rid of the evidence when investigators came knocking, hurled her along with all the materials and research, into the deep ethereal...to drift theoretically forever until retrieved. Fate had taken a cruel turn for Inamar, but it wasn't done with her just yet.

Drawn, perhaps, by her intense magical signature, a vast power reached out...scooping the hapless, shellshocked girl up and drawing her through the planes to its own world. It did this not out of pity or benelovence though. Its motives and hungers were alien to anything human...perhaps it was curious to see how such a creature would fare in the vast arena that it had shaped its world into. Perhaps it didn't have -thoughts- at all, but merely acted on eternal impulse, mindlessly gobbling up anything in its path. For whatever reason, Inamar awoke from the planar transit surrounded by lush foliage...and lurking dangers.

She awoke in the Wildwood.[/sblock]


----------



## Argent Silvermage

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Posting work in progress character sheet. It's actually almost done...basically just need to do the equipment. Should be able to wrap this up tomorrow.
> 
> [sblock]Name:
> Race: Human
> Class/Level: Warlock/Sorceror
> Gender: Female
> Exp
> 
> Desc
> 
> Strength (STR) 8
> Dexterity (DEX) 16
> Constitution (CON) 14
> Intelligence (INT) 12
> Wisdom (WIS) 10
> Charisma (CHA) 	16
> 
> Alignment: Neutral
> AC: 13
> Hit Points: 8/8
> Movement: 30'
> 
> Init: +3
> Base Attack Bonus: +0
> Melee Attack: -1
> Ranged Attack: +3
> Fort: +2
> Reflex: +3
> Will: +2
> 
> Race Abilities
> Bonus Feat
> Bonus skills
> 
> Class Abilities:
> Eldritch Blast
> Invocations
> 
> Summon Familiar
> Spellcasting
> 
> Skills:
> Bluff 1
> Concentration 4
> Intimidate 1
> Knowledge Arcana 1
> Sense Motive 4
> Spellcraft 1
> Use Magic Device 4
> 
> Feats
> Point Blank Shot
> Precise Shot
> 
> Languages - Common, ?
> 
> Spellcasting
> 
> Slots: 0 - 5/5, 1st - 4/4
> 
> Spells Known:
> 0 - Message, Mending, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
> 1 - Mage Armor, Shield
> 
> Invocations
> Least
> - Dark One's Own Luck (+3 luck to one save)
> 
> Money - 120
> 
> Weapons -
> None
> 
> Armour -
> None
> 
> Gear -
> None
> 
> 
> Magic -
> None
> 
> 
> Background:
> None
> 
> [/sblock]



Correct me if I'm wrong but I think a Warlock must be of either a Chaotic or evil alignment.


----------



## Voadam

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Correct me if I'm wrong but I think a Warlock must be of either a Chaotic or evil alignment.




One of the house rules revises alignment. Humanoids are neutral unless they have a significant class feature like the paladin good aura or clerical alignment domains that makes them detect as an aligned creature. Classes like monk or barbarian that have alignment requirements do not do so for this game.


----------



## Voadam

Shayuri,

Starting money is 100 gp for everybody for this game.


----------



## Voadam

Dog45 and Kularian,

Please post here whether you need to drop out or will continue.


----------



## Shayuri

Voadam said:
			
		

> Shayuri,
> 
> Starting money is 100 gp for everybody for this game.




Fixed. Thanks.

Updated sheet. Crunch is about done. Just writing up the description and background now.


----------



## Voadam

Shayuri, I also wanted to check if you wanted the PHII option for swapping out find familiar.


----------



## Voadam

Shayuri, how's the background coming? I want to get the three new characters in at roughly the same time so that world explanations do not have to be repeated multiple times.


----------



## Pyrex

I'm going to be out of town (and offline) on vacation from Feb 1 through Feb 11.

Feel free to NPC Weylan during that time.


----------



## Shayuri

Voadam said:
			
		

> Shayuri, how's the background coming? I want to get the three new characters in at roughly the same time so that world explanations do not have to be repeated multiple times.




Metamagic Specialist from PHB 2: Actually, that'd be great, and very much in-concept for the background and character as its developing.

Which segues into:

Background! I found something I think I like. I'll type it up tonight and see what you think. The basic idea can be summed up as, "Sort of like an Elan, only with magic." No racial changes to human, but I like the idea of some experiment where a human being was infused with raw magical essence, creating this warlock/sorceror brimming over with magical powah.

If that works, I'll run with it. If not, I have other ideas that can quickly be swapped in.

Lemme know!


----------



## Voadam

That concept works for me.


----------



## Shayuri

Updated


----------



## Voadam

Shayuri,

You forgot to edit the metamagic specialist in and familiar out, but the background looks fine. Do you want to pick a world to come from or leave it ambiguous?


----------



## Shayuri

Gleep. You're right. Sorry, I was pressed for time this morning. 

As for world of origin, I'm content to leave it ambiguous. I'll make up a name for the city she was from, so I can talk of it, but she wasn't real big on world knowledge anyway, so that all works.


----------



## Slave of the Scythe

Yay for being oblivious!


----------



## Voadam

Shayuri, Dark One's Own luck is limted by both Charisma bonus and Warlock level, so it will be a +1 bonus at 1st level.


----------



## Shayuri

*slaps forehead*

This is the first time I've ever actually made a 1st level warlock, so it's never been an issue before. Hee hee...oy.

Many thanks for your patience, sir. Consider it fixed.


----------



## Voidrazor

I'd suggest taking summon swarm as your invocation instead. That and a tower shield (for total cover) is awfully good at 1st level.


----------



## Voadam

Argent and Voidrazor

[SBLOCK]Argent is playing an ottotowan and they are draconic humanoids. I wanted to work out with the two of you whether the ottotowan language should be either draconic or unique. I can see it working either way.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri

Voidrazor, you devil... A tower shield is pretty out of character, at least to start...but summon swarm could be fairly cool. I'd definitely have to read it in detail thout to spare Voadam any more silly mistakes on my part. 

That's assuming there's still time to make tweaks...though it would be a minor one, sheetwise.


----------



## Voadam

I haven't read it yet either but there is still time. I hope to get the new characters into the game next week sometime.


----------



## Voidrazor

Voadam said:
			
		

> Argent and Voidrazor
> 
> [SBLOCK]Argent is playing an ottotowan and they are draconic humanoids. I wanted to work out with the two of you whether the ottotowan language should be either draconic or unique. I can see it working either way.[/SBLOCK]




Either way is fine with me. My original concept of the Ottotowans was slow moving short blue only vaguely humanoid creatures with somewhat ameboid physiologies. But I hadn't specified anything in my posts, so if Argent already has the draconic concept in mind I don't have a problem with it.

Shayuri - I've been tainted by WotC's Char Opt boards


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots

Voadam said:
			
		

> Dog45 and Kularian,
> 
> Please post here whether you need to drop out or will continue.



Dog45's been MIA for two weeks. I'm about to replace him in my Longcoat adventure. I sent him an e-mail via the board with no reply.


----------



## Shayuri

I did make a change to my character. I changed Dark One's Luck to See the Unseen.

Apologies to Voidrazor, but I figure the Eldritch Blast is enough for now, offenswise. 

And this way I'll always know where to shoot it.


----------



## Voidrazor

So I imagine draconic Ottotowans have scales. Any other distinguishing features?


----------



## Voadam

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> So I imagine draconic Ottotowans have scales. Any other distinguishing features?




Tales, lean bodies, no wings or significant claws. [SBLOCK]Are you familiar with the mojh from AE? generally the same as them but as a full race and not the result of a mystical ritual changing people.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Argent Silvermage

Giving away my secrets? You cad!


----------



## Voadam

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Giving away my secrets? You cad!



I'm hoping that was supposed to be a    and not actual outrage. I'm working for collaboration between the three of us on the Ottotowan stuff.


----------



## Voadam

Shayuri said:
			
		

> I did make a change to my character. I changed Dark One's Luck to See the Unseen.
> 
> Apologies to Voidrazor, but I figure the Eldritch Blast is enough for now, offenswise.
> 
> And this way I'll always know where to shoot it.




That's fine. Feel free to post to the RG.


----------



## Voadam

I'm thinking of making curing spells easier in general for characters to get and not just the realm of clerics. So I'm going to revise the house rules again to make all of the standard casters have those spells on their spell lists at the lowest level they are available to the other standard castes. So for Shayuri's sorcerer if you want to pick up cure minor or cure light that is an option. However with reserve points in play please don't feel that it is mandatory that you pick these up or become a healer.

I'm open to discussion on this issue but I've come more and more to dislike the cleric as primary and necessary healer role for D&D parties and want healing to be easier to come by in the game.


----------



## Shayuri

Intriiiiiguing. I may take you up on that, especially if there's no current healer.

Since Warlocks get limited self-healing, it's not even out of concept that her magic could be used to heal.


----------



## Voadam

There is no other current healer.

I'm ready to bring in the new warlock and technologist characters.

Slave, when you are back online again post here and I will work in a quick intro for you.


----------



## Shayuri

In that case, I shall swap Mage Armor for Cure Light Wounds on my sorceror spell list.

Thanks for the heads up! I think I'm finally done with this puppy.


----------



## Voadam

Shayuri said:
			
		

> In that case, I shall swap Mage Armor for Cure Light Wounds on my sorceror spell list.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up! I think I'm finally done with this puppy.




Sounds good. Do you want to swap any cantrips for cure minor?


----------



## Shayuri

Good idea...I'll swap Mage Hand for Cure Minor.

I can pick it up again next level.


----------



## Voadam

I've seen Argent post in another thread that he's been sick with food poisoning and I think it will be a little while before he can join us, I'm going to NPC him accordingly with a bad reaction upon coming out of stasis leading to a seizure.


----------



## Voadam

And now he's posted that he has congestive heart failure, will be going into the hospital, and dropping his games.


----------



## Pyrex

Wow, that sucks.  Hope they're able to fix him up.


----------



## Ryfte

*Hmmm... musical players?*

If there's a spot open still... I'd be interested in playing...

Any chance of using Tome of Battle stuff? I could PM what I was interested in... actually... I could PM the whole character, lol.


----------



## Voadam

There is a spot open but Tome of Battle stuff is not being used in this game except that I will consider stuff that WotC has posted on the web.


----------



## Ryfte

*Great!*

Okay...

I'm flexible... what is the most "needed" for party completion sake? I'll be making a gestalt and don't mind playing anything really, lol.

The current list you have up is...

Pyrex: playing Weylan elan gestalt psychic warrior soulknife [active]:
I read Weylan as a melee focused character with a focus on psionics as a buff/damage enhancer for melee attacks with some mobility/stealth focus thrown in.

Voidrazor: playing NR4ZN Large warforged power armor adept [active]:
Hmmm... basically a literal tank? A tree trunk? Cool! 

Shayuri: playing Inamar human gestalt warlock sorcerer [active]:
Hmmm... harder to pin down... light blaster/utility arcane caster... leaning towards what?

Sooo...

How about a Rogue 1 / Psion 1 then or a simple Rogue 1 / Wizard 1? That would make the character more of a support/utility character for everyone as well... but that's fine with me, lol. I suppose a Rogue 1 / <anything> would be fine. Hmmm... you've eliminated any real reason for a rogue though... are scouts acceptable? They're in Complete Adventurer but the breakout is also at Crystal Keep. Scouts get trapfinding and skirmish as opposed to trapfinding and sneak attack but since all skills are class skills the rogue loses one of it's primary perks and scout is a better flavor for what I'm thinking...

I'll post a rough here and work on it. 

Thanks Voadam,

~ Ryfte


----------



## Pyrex

If you're still trying to figure out the other half of your gestalt you might notice our complete lack of divine magic...


----------



## Voadam

Party needs are pretty open to anything you want to play, there are two melee characters and one who specializes in ranged attacks and healing.

Rogues still get more skill points than anybody else and the modified trapfinding for an auto roll is pretty nifty for an adventurer IMO.

Scouts I've never been able to wrap my mind around skirmish for missile fire. I keep picturing this target paralyzed and the scout being more effective if he runs around the guy in a circle firing arrows or whatnot and no reason besides that is what the mechanics say happens. I can easily picture getting momentum up for a melee hit but the skirmish mechanics have nothing to do with catching an opponent off guard or making him lose his dex which are explanations I've heard and could get behind if the mechanics meshed for that.

I'll have to think about how I want to handle skirmish, I might leave it as is because situations where skirmish are silly are pretty rare, limit skirmish to melee, or change the mechanics so it works against opponents denied their dex and allow scout movement attacks to be something that generally denies dex except against uncanny dodge.

What type of scout concept are you thinking of?


----------



## Ryfte

*Well...*

As far as healing goes it appears Voadam solved that by allowing any caster to pick up healing... however... look further down in this post...

I wanted to give this a try. It's a custom race based very loosely on the halfling race. It's focused on greater dexterity, climbing and movement within trees. It's slighter than the standard halfling and suffers from cold iron vulnerability as well. I believe it's balanced but of course it's not on the source list as I... made it up, lol.

[sblock=Leafling Race]
Base concept was in an E.W. published book, another concept I snatched off of a website but similar was the base I used for this and then basically re-wrote the whole thing anyways. 

*History:* Long ago in the distant past a whole shire of halfling folk sought refuge from encroaching orc bands during a time of war. They did not want to impose upon the elves in the forests and moved ever deeper into the forested lands. Into the "deep" forests and forgotten places they travelled, where forgotten magics still pooled and the fey had no fears and gathered to feast and play. The fey creatures fled at the approach of the many halfling families and watched them for days stretching into weeks of hardship for the halfling people. A number of the more humanoid fey with stronger memories and personalities soon took pity on the struggling halflings attempting to live within the forest. They had been very careful to tend the trees and plants in the area they had chosen to settle with the aid of a lone elvish druid, Ardanaliel Tualien, who had accompanied them. The fey, realizing that the halflings motives were peaceful and their respect and care for the land and it's natural flora and fauna moved the fey to make contact with the halflings. Ardanaliel was a great aid in this matter and the fey and halflings soon became allies and close friends. Many of the fey stayed within the halflings small villages and the bond between the natural world and the halflings grew. As time went on and generation after generation passed away and was replaced small changes began to take place in the halflings of the woods. Their features, bodies and very being of their race altered and changed. Their villages were slowly crafte high up in the trees, similar to many elvish communities but even higher, and their ability to move about within the upper ways became highly developed. They became thinner and even lighter than their ancestral halfling stock and even took on a small fragment of wild magic as well. Taking a new name for their people, Leaflings, they have broadened their areas populated and kept the deep forests safe from harm where fey of all kinds work and play together with the Leaflings.

*Personality:* The Leaflings are very sheltered and reclusive in their small tree villages having little contact with the other races. They typically remain in their deep forests and even then within a small area although some exceptions to this do occur. Many elvish races that live in heavily forested areas have regular contact with Leaflings and small trade agreements typically help both communities out. They are a shy race but when dealing with strangers once their intitial shyness is overcome they are an extremely social people. They are natural story tellers and love to sing, dance and in general perform.

*Physical Description:* Leaflings can vary in appearance quite a bit but one who is unfamiliar with them might think they are very small elvish children. Their features are much sharper than the standard halfling races and their ears are longer and come to a tapered point almost identical to an elvish ear. Their eyes are large and round, not almond shaped, appearing almost childlike regardless of their age as they are oversized for their small narrow faces. Noticeably shorter than typical halfling stock they range from just a bit over 2' to about 2'8". They are amazingly slight as well and weigh between 15 to 23 pounds. Their skin has an olive green cast to it and their body hair consists of their eyebrows, very thin and angular, and a luxurious head of hair, often kept no neater than a ragged wild tangle, ranges from a black to dark green or brown.

*Relations:* There is still a deep sense of loathing for the Orcs which forced them into the forest, and they will only deal with an orc if proven by actions and behaviour. In fact, if an orc wishes to deal with them they will be forced to earn the individual right from each village unit separately. The leaflings distrust of the orcish race is so complete and ingrained that despite the close knit racial ties the word of one village is not accepted by another with regards to any orc. The other humanoid races are all accepted although they get along better with elves than most. Perhaps surprisingly, gnomes are the second favored race for leaflings over their own distant halfling relatives. Dwarves are often confusing to the tree loving leaflings but they still prefer them to the medium and larger sized humanoids most of the time. Particular sub-races are of course less well thought of and these are typically those that have little or nothing to do with trees and forests.

*Lands:* Leaflings have scattered to the forests of many lands and the fraction of leaflings that ever settle outside of a forest is amazingly small. Even in the largest of cities it would be uncommon to find a leafling and even unliklier that they have a permanent residence there.

*Religion:* Leaflings venerate nature in all of its many forms. Nature related gods from any pantheon are suitable choices for a leafling. Their belief however is not one typically found in other races. They don't try to spread their beliefs and have a "live and let live" type of religious belief.

*Language:* Leaflings speak sylvan and elvish typically while those who are brighter than most often pick up common for trading purposes. Truly intelligent leaflings might pick up a smattering of gnomish or even halfling as well.

*Names:* Leafling names are typically simple and tied to the natural world. They have a "called" or birth name which is replaced within the first few years of their lives as their personality and physical characteristics develop. This replacement name is typically a combination of a partial descriptive word coupled with an object the individual most represents to their parents. This is typically shortened into a single syllable but ocassionally both words stuck together without any truncating at all. The birth parents of the child typically have a surname based on their position or occupation and a clan name is the last part of a typical leafling name and typically associated with a representative animal, plant or other type of natural creature or item of the local woods in a fashion similar to their given first names. An honorary prefix of elder and great elder is added to those recognized by a treevillage as a wise leafling and guardian and great guardian is representative of those with exceptional martial abilities and leadership. Gender makes no difference in leafling names and any name can apply to either sex.

Typical First Names: Strong + Arm (could become) Stam, Sarm, or Strongarm; Broad + Leaf (could become) Braf, Breaf, or Broadleaf; Dark + Sky (could become) Dary or Darksky, etc.
Typical Surnames: Fisher, Guardground, Treeguard, Woodmaster, etc.
Clan Names: Ironoak, Bear, Blackbear, Deer, Lightsky, Dragonfly, etc..

*Adventurers:* Despite their close ties to forests leaflings have inherited the wanderlust of their halfling relatives. This typically takes the form of travelling about to different clans in various forests and woodlands but there have been a few leaflings with even greater wanderlust than most. Even those who wander the outside lands typically do not settle in any one spot or city and often return to a leafclan for true rest. Any leafling is accepted at any clan as are any companion travellers sworn to honor the forest except for those of orcish ancestry or blood. The very leaves and branches of a leafling treevillage have a magically extended ability formed by any leafling member bonding with a hometree that causes them to curl and point towards any of orcish blood within 500' of a hometree.

*Racial Traits*
• -2 Str, +4 Dex, -2 Con; Leaflings are much less hardy than their distant halfling ancestors having lighter bones and bodies, but they are also even more dextrous and agile than those same ancestors.
• Small; A leafling gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but they use smaller weapons, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
• Slight Frame: Despite their actual size leaflings have very petite frames. This allows them to function as if they were one size category smaller in a number of ways. Whenever they are subject to a size modifier or an opposed check size modifier (such as Hide), they are treated as one size smaller if doing so would be an advantage for the player. Their space and reach remains the same but they are able to squeeze through smaller restrictive spaces as well as use weapons sized for a creature an additional size smaller without penalty. This racial trait stacks with the effects of any powers, abilities, and spells that change size category.
• Move 20': Leaflings move at the same speed by foot as their ancestors.
• Climb 20': Unlike standard halflings, leaflings gain a climb speed. This grants them a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks. They retain their Dexterity modifier (if any) to AC while climbing and opponents get no bonuses against them. Additionally, they can use the run action while climbing as long as it is in a straight line and can "take 10" on any climb checks. This is true of any creature with a climb speed unless noted otherwise.
• Brachiation 40': Visitors to a clan are usually amazed at the incredible speed and grace displayed by leaflings moving through their tree villages. Launching themselves from one branch to the next and throwing themselves off the end of a branch to grab onto a branch on another tree and continue on can be shocking to see at first. Leaflings gain the brachiation feat as a bonus racial feat. They can move through trees by swinging in a manner identical to that of monkeys and they do so at an amazing speed.
• Low-light Vision: Leaflings have amazing eyes and can see with very little light. Their over-large eyes catch every bit of available light and enable them to see twice the distance a human in dim lighting conditions can.
• +2 Spot and Listen checks. These bonuses are increased to +4 in woodland environments.
• Graceful Climbing and Leaping: Leaflings apply their Dexterity modifier to Climb and Jump checks and are considered medium creatures (6') for any jumping restrictions.
• Leaflings can redirect their momentum from a fall by spinning about projections (branches, ropes, poles, etc.) taking no damage from falling if they are within reach of any protruding usable object. This ability should be treated in a similar fashion to the slow fall ability that the monk class gains.
• Halfling Blood: Leaflings are treated as halflings for all purposes related to race, such as using magic items designed to work differently for halflings.
• Cold Iron Vulnerability: Leaflings have diverged from their stock species even farther than most understand. Direct contact with cold iron of any sort inflicts 1pt. of subdual damage to leaflings. Any cold iron weapon deals an additional 1d6 damage and damaged dealt by cold iron weapons doesn't heal normally and must be healed by magical or psionic means.
• Automatic Languages: Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Gnomish, Halfling, Dwarvish, Orcish.
• Favored Class: Ranger or Druid. Leaflings can follow a military path or a natural caster path and neither count when determining any experience point penalty.[/sblock]

I always envisioned the skirmish ability with any weapon a matter of getting a "better angle" on the enemy thus enabling a scout (or any other class with the ability) an "opening" in their enemies defense which exposes a weak spot, an opening in their armor (or hide), etc.

Regardless of if you're okay with the leafling race I could do either Scout 1 / Cleric of Obad Hai 1 or perhaps a Scout 1 / Druid 1 ... hmmm... that sounds kind of fun. How about that? A Scout 1 / Druid 1? Since we're using the spontaneous caster rules for druids I could build in just as much healing as a cleric would have too! 

If the leafling is out then I'd be looking at any suitable ECL0 woodland/fey oriented race.

Edit: The character would be a scout/summoner/buffer/healer who remained at range whenever possible for skirmish use, avoiding personal melee.

~ Ryfte


----------



## Pyrex

Divine magic brings a lot to the table, not just restoring HP damage.  

Leafling looks close to balanced, but given the other benefits it's probably fair to have Slight Frame apply to combat maneuvers as well.  Or possibly just give up and make them tiny.  (*has visions of the brownies from Willow*)

There's a published ECL 0 fey race in Races of the Wild (killoran I think) that might fit your bill.


----------



## Ryfte

*Divine magic:*
True that it does bring more... of course you do need to remember that they're following the spontaneous caster rules of the sorcerer though as per the Unearthed Arcana. That means they lose a LOT of their flexibility! For example, a Druid or Cleric 1 will know 4 0th and 2 1st level spells. *Voadam*, are you allowing them to swap out spells in a similar fashion to sorcerers as well?

I originally had them as tiny... but most DMs balk at having ANY tiny races as PCs, lol. It does allow the character to use virtually any animal companion as a mount which could be fun and does certainly bring visions of the brownies from willow to mind, heh. 

I'll wait for Voadam's feedback on it. 

I didn't see the races books from WotC in the approved sources. I'm not sure that they would really match what I was looking for but I'll certainly take a look at 'em.  Thx for the suggestion Pyrex!

~ Ryfte


----------



## Voadam

Ryfte, my first thought was to say no on the leaflings as they are not on the approved lists, but I like the flavor text a lot and it can lead directly into a plot hook I've been planning. So I will think about it and run it through the race cookbook calculator to get another thought on its LA. 

A few first thoughts on them

Mechanically they have that +4 stat bonus at 0 ECL which is pretty strong but with the strength and con penalty it works out similar to the core orc which has three mental -2s. 

The slender frame gives an extra attack bonus, AC bonus, and skill bonus that harmonize well with the strong +4 dex. This makes them tiny without the Tiny penalties?

I like the climb speed, I think it would be fun. The brachiation I think is a bit over the top though, monkeys and apes only have climb speeds equal to their land speed, not double.

Cold Iron vulnerability I might want to change to be the same vulnerability mechanic as the rest of the game has, an increase of 50% damage so as hits scale up in damage so does the impact of the vulnerability instead of a flat 1d6.

ECL 0 races in this game just means very high point buy, note the house rule allowing lower point buy for LA races.

Other fey type races from sources I have can be found in Mythic Races (including the high LA tiny Fairy), Children of the Fey, Little People, and Fairies. Arcana Unearthed also has Faen, a small race that with 3 racial levels can become tiny.

Also note the house rule that druids get one domain of known spells which could be summon animals for the summon nature spells and animal companion or another, you could even take healing and I'd be fine with a druid having that.


----------



## Ryfte

Voadam said:
			
		

> The slender frame gives an extra attack bonus, AC bonus, and skill bonus that harmonize well with the strong +4 dex. This makes them tiny without the Tiny penalties?




Nah, this is only for size modifiers or special size modifiers for opposed checks. It is for things like a Hide check (opposed check) or an Escape Artist check (flat DC to fit through a drainpipe). It wouldn't affect combat abilities at all. It would allow those skill bonuses for example as though they were tiny without giving them the negative modifiers such as a -8 grapple, 1/2 carrying capacity, etc. It is a slight but noticable advantage really. It's actually an official "feature" of the variant kobold from WotC called Slight Build. At least I don't think it includes anything like the combat mods... from the way I'm interpreting it.



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> I like the climb speed, I think it would be fun. The brachiation I think is a bit over the top though, monkeys and apes only have climb speeds equal to their land speed, not double.




I was trying to incorporate a slight "magical-enhancement" perk somewhere in them that wasn't overkill and fit well with their feel. That meant keeping it in their environment and it just made sense to me for it to be faster movement as it wasn't related to height as much. Spider-monkeys despite their size are incredibly fast in trees and that's the image I had in mind but taken to a magical degree. The reason I figured it wouldn't be too unbalancing was the fact that it really only applied to a specific set of terrains thus limiting it's overall usefulness. Also... since most movement enhancers apply to land, swim or flight speeds there's no real concern about stacking issues. Most class movement bonuses only apply to land speeds as well, case in point being the scout. It doesn't add Fast Movement to all natural modes of movement, only "base land speed" identical to the monk. This may be a stretch but... have you seen the first Tarzan disney movie? That's exactly how I was picturing them moving through the trees, lol.

Hmmm... how about:

Arcane Brachiation: Leaflings have a metaphysical connection to forest and jungle vegetation, trees, vines, and other plants. As leaflings move through the branches and vines of trees the plants themselves bend and sway to help them with their movement. This coupled with their incredible agility allows them to move at a surprising rate through forests and jungles. They can move through light, medium and dense forest and jungle environments at their base land speed + 50% as long as they are at least 10 feet from the ground. This movement ignores any effects on movement due to terrain. Any inherent bonus granted to their land speed has an appropriate impact on their brachiation speed as well. This includes speed bonuses from class abilities which are constant.

That would put their move at 30', still faster than a standard small creature but the same speed as a medium creature on the ground. It enhances the basic brachiation feat by lowering the height requirement to 10' as well seeing as they are a small race. It also specifies that inherent and class bonus movement does impact their brachiation speed.

Would that work? It's less speed by default but it will scale up depending on class or inherent bonuses.



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Cold Iron vulnerability I might want to change to be the same vulnerability mechanic as the rest of the game has, an increase of 50% damage so as hits scale up in damage so does the impact of the vulnerability instead of a flat 1d6.




Doh! New something looked off about that! It should be +50% damage from cold iron, lol...



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> ECL 0 races in this game just means very high point buy, note the house rule allowing lower point buy for LA races.




I'm not overly concerned about that... rather just trying to fine tune this race and "playtest" it.  I'm assembling a source book to sell as a PDF and this is one of the races in it. The PDF is titled _Diminutive Species_ and I'm just about done so I wanted to try this one out.



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Other fey type races from sources I have can be found in Mythic Races (including the high LA tiny Fairy), Children of the Fey, Little People, and Fairies. Arcana Unearthed also has Faen, a small race that with 3 racial levels can become tiny.




Only source I've got that matches is the Arcana Unearthed... and I would likely go that way if you don't allow leaflings.



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Also note the house rule that druids get one domain of known spells which could be summon animals for the summon nature spells and animal companion or another, you could even take healing and I'd be fine with a druid having that.




Yep, that is basically what I was thinking I'd do.

~ Ryfte


----------



## Shayuri

Arr, as far as role goes, I envision Inamar as being primary artillimage with some utility. Blasty spells will be supplementing warlock blast later on...

I'm planning on using a lot of force and non/elemental spells too. The "pure magic" route.


----------



## Voadam

Ryfte, let's consider it a playtest then and go with it if we can work things out.

1 Slight Build. The WotC one says it is limited to opposed checks with a size modifier 







> Whenever a kobold is subject to a size modifier or special size modifier *for* an opposed check (such as Hide), the kobold is treated as one size smaller if doing so is advantageous to the character.




Yours says Size modifier *or* opposed checks. 







> Whenever they are subject to a size modifier *or* an opposed check size modifier (such as Hide), they are treated as one size smaller if doing so would be an advantage for the player.




And size modifier affects AC and attacks. 

Does size affect any skills beside hide?

2 All right, cold Iron at +50%. The more I think about it 1d6 flat can work too though, it would be like a reverse weapon energy enhancement (The race cookbook even has LA pricing measures for 1d6 vulnerability to metals including cold iron)

3 Brachiation, I can get behind supernatural faster speed or Tarzan style rapid quick tree surfing, but there are a couple issues I see.

Monks get an enhancement bonus to base movement (not an inherent one), Barbarian movement is just faster. Are you thinking Tarzan the barbarian goes quicker, but Shaolin leafling does not? 

Longstrider affects base land speed but not other modes of movement like climbing, haste affects all modes of movement. Can druids enhance their brachiation?

50% means if land speed goes to 30' then brachiation goes to 45 whereas most speeds only go up by 10' increments (not really a problem just a difference).

Brachiation is like climb speed but without the land movement speed cap, the no running while climbing limitation, and climbing requires two free hands to move.

With the brachiation do you still want climb speed for up walls or do you just want them climbing trees and vines?

Do you want to specify the two hands required when brachiating? One hand so they can sling Jane over one shoulder?

Do you want it to be limited by encumbrance or armor?

Monkeys can climb 60' in a round. A commoner leafling can brachiate and run so either 120' for 30 base move or 160' in a round.

Would it work easier to just have a feature that allowed them to run while climbing in trees?

A 40' tree movement can certainly work, it would be similar to a 40' swim movement for effectiveness I was thinking, and supernatural quickling type tree magic is not unreasonable IMO.

4. Are they humanoid (halfling)s or fey with Halfling blood? 

Its close on whether they are closer to LA+1 examples than LA 0. The special move, falling defense, and +4 dex puts them up there, though the -2 con and cold iron vulnerability are significant.


----------



## Ryfte

*Crud...*

I sent a detailed reply on this from home... and it doesn't appear to have worked... I'll repost a reply later today when I have time.  grumble... grumble... I hate it when that happens... grumble grumble...

~ Ryfte


----------



## Ryfte

*Leaflings*

Okay...

Altered size to tiny (kept their speed at 20' though, monkeys as listed are tiny but have a land speed of 30' *shrug*), dropped the slight frame feature, dropped the climb speed (it was really only their for trees/vines/etc.), refined the arcane brachiation, added plant empathy, added a limited speak with plants ability (1/day for a minute), defined their type specifically.

I believe... as they are written they should be balanced now...

[sblock=Leafling Race]
Base concept was in an E.W. published book, another concept I snatched off of a website but similar was the base I used for this and then basically re-wrote the whole thing anyways. 

*History:* Long ago in the distant past a whole shire of halfling folk sought refuge from encroaching orc bands during a time of war. They did not want to impose upon the elves in the forests and moved ever deeper into the forested lands. Into the "deep" forests and forgotten places they travelled, where forgotten magics still pooled and the fey had no fears and gathered to feast and play. The fey creatures fled at the approach of the many halfling families and watched them for days stretching into weeks of hardship for the halfling people. A number of the more humanoid fey with stronger memories and personalities soon took pity on the struggling halflings attempting to live within the forest. They had been very careful to tend the trees and plants in the area they had chosen to settle with the aid of a lone elvish druid, Ardanaliel Tualien, who had accompanied them. The fey, realizing that the halflings motives were peaceful and their respect and care for the land and it's natural flora and fauna moved the fey to make contact with the halflings. Ardanaliel was a great aid in this matter and the fey and halflings soon became allies and close friends. Many of the fey stayed within the halflings small villages and the bond between the natural world and the halflings grew. As time went on and generation after generation passed away and was replaced small changes began to take place in the halflings of the woods. Their features, bodies and very being of their race altered and changed. Their villages were slowly crafte high up in the trees, similar to many elvish communities but even higher, and their ability to move about within the upper ways became highly developed. They became thinner and even lighter than their ancestral halfling stock and even took on a small fragment of wild magic as well. Taking a new name for their people, Leaflings, they have broadened their areas populated and kept the deep forests safe from harm where fey of all kinds work and play together with the Leaflings.

*Personality:* The Leaflings are very sheltered and reclusive in their small tree villages having little contact with the other races except elves. They typically remain in their deep forests and even then within a small area although some exceptions to this do occur. Many elvish races that live in heavily forested areas have regular contact with Leaflings and small trade agreements typically help both communities out. They are a shy race but when dealing with strangers once their intitial shyness is overcome they are an extremely social people. They are natural story tellers and love to sing, dance and in general perform. They tend to remain in trees whenever possible and a great number of them live out their lives without ever touching the ground!

*Physical Description:* Leaflings can vary in appearance quite a bit but one who is unfamiliar with them might think they are very small elvish children. Their features are much sharper than the standard halfling races and their ears are longer and come to a tapered point almost identical to an elvish ear. Their eyes are large and round, not almond shaped, appearing almost childlike regardless of their age as they are oversized for their small narrow faces. Much smaller than typical halfling stock they range from 1' to no more than 1'6". They are amazingly slight as well and weigh between 1 and 6 pounds. Their skin has an olive green cast to it and their body hair consists of their eyebrows, very thin and angular, and a luxurious head of hair, often kept no neater than a ragged wild tangle, ranges from a black to dark green or brown.

*Relations:* There is still a deep sense of loathing for the Orcs which forced them into the forest, and they will only deal with an orc if proven by actions and behaviour. In fact, if an orc wishes to deal with them they will be forced to earn the individual right from each village unit separately. The leaflings distrust of the orcish race is so complete and ingrained that despite the close knit racial ties the word of one village is not accepted by another with regards to any orc. The other humanoid races are all accepted although they get along better with elves than most. Perhaps surprisingly, gnomes are the second favored race for leaflings over their own distant halfling relatives. Dwarves are often confusing to the tree loving leaflings but they still prefer them to the medium and larger sized humanoids most of the time. Particular sub-races are of course less well thought of and these are typically those that have little or nothing to do with trees and forests.

*Lands:* Leaflings have scattered to the forests of many lands and the fraction of leaflings that ever settle outside of a forest is amazingly small. Even in the largest of cities it would be uncommon to find a leafling and even unliklier that they have a permanent residence there.

*Religion:* Leaflings venerate nature in all of its many forms. Nature related gods from any pantheon are suitable choices for a leafling. The sun is important to leaflings as well and thus many leaflings honor sun dieties as well. They aren't missionaries and regardless of belief they remain neutral with regards to others beliefs having a "live and let live" type of culture. 

*Death:* A somber event for leaflings, their passing is accompanied by a ritualistic event called the _Great Bonding_. The dead leafling is wrapped in the softest and most fragrant leaves available to the clan which are treated in a binding process before wrapping. Thus when the tiny body is wrapped the leaves remain. Every tree village of all leafling clans designates the oldest and grandest tree slightly less than half a days travel from the village as their _tree of the dead_. This can be any kind of tree initially and over time changes. The leafling elders gather around the uppermost trunk of the tree and the ritual of song is performed during which time the trunk opens, the leafling is placed within, and then the trunk closes again. [Not done with this yet]

*Language:* Leaflings speak sylvan and elvish typically while those who are brighter than most often pick up common for trading purposes. Truly intelligent leaflings might pick up a smattering of gnomish or even halfling as well.

*Names:* Leafling names are typically simple and tied to the natural world. They have a "called" or birth name which is replaced within the first few years of their lives as their personality and physical characteristics develop. This replacement name is typically a combination of a partial descriptive word coupled with an object the individual most represents to their parents. This is typically shortened into a single syllable but ocassionally both words stuck together without any truncating at all. The birth parents of the child typically have a surname based on their position or occupation and a clan name is the last part of a typical leafling name and typically associated with a representative animal, plant or other type of natural creature or item of the local woods in a fashion similar to their given first names. An honorary prefix of elder and great elder is added to those recognized by a treevillage as a wise leafling and guardian and great guardian is representative of those with exceptional martial abilities and leadership. Gender makes no difference in leafling names and any name can apply to either sex.

Typical First Names: Strong + Arm (could become) Stam, Sarm, or Strongarm; Broad + Leaf (could become) Braf, Breaf, or Broadleaf; Dark + Sky (could become) Dary or Darksky, etc.
Typical Surnames: Fisher, Guardground, Treeguard, Woodmaster, etc.
Clan Names: Ironoak, Bear, Blackbear, Deer, Lightsky, Dragonfly, etc..

*Adventurers:* Despite their close ties to forests leaflings have inherited the wanderlust of their halfling relatives. This typically takes the form of travelling about to different clans in various forests and woodlands but there have been a few leaflings with even greater wanderlust than most. Even those who wander the outside lands typically do not settle in any one spot or city and often return to a leafclan for true rest. Any leafling is accepted at any clan as are any companion travellers sworn to honor the forest except for those of orcish ancestry or blood. The very leaves and branches of a leafling treevillage have a magically extended ability formed by any leafling member bonding with a hometree that causes them to curl and point towards any of orcish blood within 500' of a hometree.

*Racial Traits*
• -2 Str, +4 Dex, -2 Con; Leaflings are much less hardy than their distant halfling ancestors having lighter bones and bodies, but they are also even more dextrous and agile than those same ancestors.
• Tiny; A leafling gains a +2 size bonus to Armor Class, a +2 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +8 size bonus on Hide checks, but they use much smaller weapons, they have a -8 modifier on Grapple checks and their lifting and carrying limits are half of those of a Medium character.
• Move 20': Despite being much smaller than their halfling stock leaflings are very quick for their size and move at the same speed as most small humanoids.
• Arcane Brachiation 40': Visitors to a clan are usually amazed at the incredible speed and grace displayed by these tiny beings moving through their tree villages. Launching themselves from one branch to the next and throwing themselves off the end of a branch to grab onto a branch on another tree and continue on can be shocking to see at first. To those observing it often appears that the trees and other plants are bending and flexing to assist the leaflings. Leaflings have a supernatural connection with plant life and this coupled with their amazing agility and grace allows them unparalled movement through trees and other vegetation. Leaflings can use this movement to climb within vegetation as well. This ability is usable in light and denser environments. Spells which enhance or hinder a specific mode of movement can be altered to affect a leaflings speed and leafling rangers and druids often do so to reduce travel time between tree-clans. Leaflings can "run" while using this mode of movement but it must be in a straight line.
• Plant Empathy: The tiny leaflings have a bond with plants that is virtually identical to the normal Wild Empathy class ability of a druid of equivalent class level.
• Speak with Plants: Leaflings can _speak with plants_ as the spell 1/day for up to 1 minute.
• Low-light Vision: Leaflings have amazing eyes and can see with very little light. Their over-large eyes catch every bit of available light and enable them to see twice the distance a human in dim lighting conditions can.
• +2 Spot and Listen checks. These bonuses are increased to +4 in woodland environments.
• Graceful Climbing and Leaping: Leaflings apply their Dexterity modifier to Climb and Jump checks and are considered medium creatures (6') for any jumping restrictions.
• Leaflings can redirect their momentum from a fall by spinning about projections (branches, ropes, poles, etc.) taking no damage from falling if they are within reach of any protruding usable object. This ability should be treated in a similar fashion to the slow fall ability that the monk class gains.
• Type: Humanoid(halfling, fey) - Leaflings are treated as both halflings and fey for all purposes related to race, such as using magic items designed to work differently for these races or against them.
• Cold Iron Vulnerability: Leaflings have diverged from their stock species even farther than most understand. Direct contact with cold iron of any sort inflicts 1pt. of subdual damage to leaflings. Any cold iron weapon deals an additional 1d6 damage and damaged dealt by cold iron weapons doesn't heal normally and must be healed by magical or psionic means.
• Automatic Languages: Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Gnomish, Halfling, Dwarvish, Orcish.
• Favored Class: Ranger or Druid. Leaflings can follow a military path or a natural caster path and neither count when determining any experience point penalty.[/sblock]

New Feat:

*Improved Leafling Brachiation*
Description: A small number of leaflings, particularly those whom travel from clan to clan regularly, seem to possess an even greater agility amidst the trees and spin about and change direction in a blur as they move about.
Benefit: The run move may be used while brachiating in any path and can include any number of direction changes.
Normal: The run move may be used while brachiating in a straight line.


----------



## Voadam

I think I'm mostly OK with them. The major races are medium and small so tiny will hurt a little on looted weapons, but cold iron is fairly rare in the setting.

Brachiation, is it restricted to unarmored and unencumbered? Require two hands free? Can a leafling in full plate with two weapons out brachiate among the trees?

We'll work out those specifics but you can start to work up the gestalt character.


----------



## Pyrex

*nod* I think it's more balanced at Tiny than at Small with Slight Frame.  Largely (heh) because you're going to get owned if you end up within melee-reach of a creature with Improved Grab.

Oh, and while I wouldn't ordinarily recommend such, it would be thematically appropriate to consider the Plant domain.  Also, our Sorcerer already has Cure Light, so you might consider Goodberry instead.


----------



## Ryfte

*Ack...*

I had those specifics in my original post... about the encumbrance, armor and such...

Brachiation can only be done in light armor with a 0ACP while carrying no more than a light load with at least one hand free. As a tiny creature that's not a lot of weight, lol. "Here let me get that... button for you... ah, sorry... it's a bit heavy..."   

What are you not okay with about them Voadam? ("mostly" suggesting there is some reservation)  

Only having a single domain to pick makes it tough, lol. Taking the summon animal domain (that's a domain?) would be nice for the animal companion and of course summons... the healing domain and then of course the plant domain for thematic reason as well. Any feats that grant additional domain selections?   

~ Ryfte


----------



## Pyrex

Specifying light armor is plenty, specifying 0ACP is overkill.  Not that any leafling will ever be wearing med/heavy armor with their dex scores anyway...

I believe he's created a new Animal Summoning domain; the concept being that you can trade your companion and spontaneous summoning abilities for a *different* clerical domain if you so choose.  Probably not a good trade though.  Animal Companion is worth at least a domain in and of itself, to say nothing of the _Summon Nature's Ally_ series.

AFAIK, there are no pre-epic feats that grant extra domains, and only a small number of PrC's that do.  And obviously those that do are going to be hard to qualify for as a Druid.


----------



## Ryfte

*Question*

Since you've removed the spontaneous summoning of the druid I take it the spontaneous rejuvenation option from the PHB2 isn't available either?

~ Ryfte

Edit: The 0ACP represents the fact that not only must the armor be light but it must be COMPLETELY non-restrictive for the leaflings to spin, leap, swing, etc. effectively. They essentially must have complete freedom of movement to use the ability.

Edit: What are the odds that entagle works indoors? Since a divine caster, and particularly a druid, is really limited in how most spells execute (many being in natural environments specifically) can we make modification to them to some degree? Simple example is web vs. entangle which came to mind immediately.


----------



## Voadam

Ryfte said:
			
		

> I had those specifics in my original post... about the encumbrance, armor and such...
> 
> Brachiation can only be done in light armor with a 0ACP while carrying no more than a light load with at least one hand free. As a tiny creature that's not a lot of weight, lol. "Here let me get that... button for you... ah, sorry... it's a bit heavy..."
> 
> What are you not okay with about them Voadam? ("mostly" suggesting there is some reservation)
> 
> Only having a single domain to pick makes it tough, lol. Taking the summon animal domain (that's a domain?) would be nice for the animal companion and of course summons... the healing domain and then of course the plant domain for thematic reason as well. Any feats that grant additional domain selections?
> 
> ~ Ryfte



The "mostly" was for the then uncertain brachiation specifics.

On feats, sort of. I wrote one years ago for spontaneous casters that you and Shayuri might be interested in. I'll dig up the specifics later but it was orginally designed to allow sorcerers to specialize in one type of spell and know its variations without using all their spells known for it.

Prereq of spell focus, benefit was to take one spell already known in the appropriate school and grant the caster knowledge of similar spells, one for each spell level the caster can know spells at.

So in this campaign, take the appropriate spell focus and then use one cantrip to learn cure minor wounds. Then this feat and you would gain cure light as a first level spell and then the second level (cure moderate) as a bonus known spell when you learn seconds, etc. If there is no similar spell at that level then it is a dead spell level in the chain, if there are multiple at the spell level then the PC chooses which one. DM is final arbiter of what are similar spells.


----------



## chakken98

Voadam,  you still looking for an additional player?  If so I'm interested alot, would be looking at playing a straight cleric.  but open to idea's.


----------



## Voadam

Chakken, yes I think one more would be great. I think a five person party will work well and provide enough depth that we can easily continue if one or two players need to drop unexpectedly.

A straight cleric would be fine but feel free to make whatever you think will be fun to play, the party has enough niche bases covered that any type of character would be welcome.

For clerics please note the specific house rule class changes:

Spontaneous divine caster variant from Unearthed Arcana

Clerics can choose any domains, regardless of religion or god as long as appropriate for character

Clerics can be godless, or worship non-divine beings (dragons, demons, etc.), or pantheons, or specific gods

Also note the natives of the setting are not human but dover.

Religiously the dover follow three main religions. 

1 Kerala the goddess of hunting and war is worshipped with the queen traditionally ensconced as village high priestess. Hunting is central to the dover way of life and they are ever ready to war upon those that threaten their territory or lives. This earth mother goddess is seen as reflecting that nature is both giving and harshly cruel.

2 Vaaldaru plant goddess of life and the green. The goddess is said to be a massive towering pillar of vegetation within the central Wildwood rising up between two great lakes. Adherents of her faith must journey once in their lives to make direct contact with her, an act which is supposed to alter the adherent's life forever. The largest city within Wildwood, Pindara, has grown around her as Dover from all over the world jouney on pilgrimage to meet their faith obligations. It is said there are great highway paths cutting through the Wildwood forests that all lead to the goddess.

3. Druids. Advisors, nature priests, mystery cult. The truth of the druids is known only within their own circles. Among the dover they act as counsel to royalty, perform rites for the village and villagers, and are keepers of their own secret lore.

There are also nearby communities of elves and goblins.

The goblins worship their own dark gods though rumors say that their sorcerers make pacts with fiendish forces.

Not much is known about the elves except that they are known to have strong magic and close relations with fey.

If you want to play a native goblin, elf, or fey we can talk more.

There is also the option to be an outsider seed from any world so any cleric concept could potentially be viable.


----------



## Ryfte

*Elder Broot Darkguard Highfalls*

Work in progress but almost done!

*Elder Broot Darkguard Highfalls*
CN, Male, Leafling, Scout 1 / Druid 1 [Gestalt 1]
Experience: 

[sblock=Mechanics]
*Attributes*
Str: 09/-1 (03pts-2leafling) / 13/+1 (lynx form)
Dex: 18/+4 (06pts+4leafling)
Con: 10/+0 (04pts-2leafling)
Int: 14/+2 (06pts)
Wis: 17/+3 (13pts)
Cha: 08/-1 (00pts)

*Secondary Stats*
HP: 1d8 = 8hp
Normal AC: 20 (+4dex, +2size, +2armor, +2baseRefSave(campaignBonus)) / 22 (lynx form)
Touch AC: 18 (+4dex, +2size, +2baseRefSave(campaignBonus)) / 18 (lynx form)
Flatfooted AC: 16 (+2size, +2armor, +2baseRefSave(campaignBonus)) / 18 (lynx form)
Init: +4 (+4dex)
BaB/Grapple: +0/-10
Move: 20', brachiation 40' (base 20', light armor, light load) / 50' (lynx form), no brachiation
Saves: +2 Fort[2](+0con), +6 Refx[2](+4dex), +5 Will[2](+3wis)
Languages: Sylvan, Common, ???, Druidic, ???, ???, ???, ???

*Combat Stats*
• Attack: BaB +0, Size +2, Dex +4, Str -1 (+1 in lynx form)
• Damage: -1 Strength (+1 in lynx form)
• Conditional: Skirmish +1d6

+1, melee, Spear (tiny), 1d4-1, 20/x3, 20' (piercing, standard)
+3, melee, Bite (tiny), 1d3+1, 20/x2 (piercing, standard)
+6, ranged, Shortbow(tiny), 1d3, 20/x3, 60' (piercing, standard)

*Skills* - 40pts
+04 Balance [0](+4dex)
+04 Climb [0](+4dex)
+02 Disable Device [1](+1int)
+08 Escape Artist [4](+4dex)
+03 Handle Animal [4](-1cha)
+07 Heal [4](+3wis)
+16 Hide [4](+8size+4dex)
+04 Jump [0](+4dex)
+03 Knowledge(geography) [1](+2int)
+08 Knowledge(nature) [4](+2int+2natureSense)
+07/+09 Listen [2](+3wis+2racial*)
+08 Move Silently [4](+4dex)
+04 Ride [0](+4dex)
+02 Search [0](+2int)
--- Speak Language [4]
+05/+07 Spot [0](+3wis+2racial*)
+09 Survival [4](+3wis+2natureSense)
-01 Swim [0](-1str)
+08 Tumble [4](+4dex)
+04 Use Rope [0](+4dex)
* These bonuses increase to +4 in woodland environments.

Feats
• Spell Focus(conjuration) (lvl 1)

*Leafling*
• -2 Str, +4 Dex, -2 Con; Leaflings are much less hardy than their distant halfling ancestors having lighter bones and bodies, but they are also even more dextrous and agile than those same ancestors.
• Tiny; A leafling gains a +2 size bonus to Armor Class, a +2 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +8 size bonus on Hide checks, but they use much smaller weapons, they have a -8 modifier on Grapple checks and their lifting and carrying limits are half of those of a Medium character.
• Move 20': Despite being much smaller than their halfling stock leaflings are very quick for their size and move at the same speed as most small humanoids.
• Arcane Brachiation 40': Visitors to a clan are usually amazed at the incredible speed and grace displayed by these tiny beings moving through their tree villages. Launching themselves from one branch to the next and throwing themselves off the end of a branch to grab onto a branch on another tree and continue on can be shocking to see at first. To those observing it often appears that the trees and other plants are bending and flexing to assist the leaflings. Leaflings have a supernatural connection with plant life and this coupled with their amazing agility and grace allows them unparalled movement through trees and other vegetation. Leaflings can use this movement to climb within vegetation as well. This ability is usable in light and denser environments. Spells which enhance or hinder a specific mode of movement can be altered to affect a leaflings speed and leafling rangers and druids often do so to reduce travel time between tree-clans. Leaflings can "run" while using this mode of movement but it must be in a straight line. To use this ability a leafling must be wearing light armor, or no armor, with no armor check penalty and have at least one hand free.
• Plant Empathy: The tiny leaflings have a bond with plants that is virtually identical to the normal Wild Empathy class ability of a druid of equivalent class level.
• Speak with Plants: Leaflings can _speak with plants_ as the spell 1/day for up to 1 minute.
• Low-light Vision: Leaflings have amazing eyes and can see with very little light. Their over-large eyes catch every bit of available light and enable them to see twice the distance a human in dim lighting conditions can.
• +2 Spot and Listen checks. These bonuses are increased to +4 in woodland environments.
• Graceful Climbing and Leaping: Leaflings apply their Dexterity modifier to Climb and Jump checks and are considered medium creatures (6') for any jumping restrictions.
• Leaflings can redirect their momentum from a fall by spinning about projections (branches, ropes, poles, etc.) taking no damage from falling if they are within reach of any protruding usable object. This ability should be treated in a similar fashion to the slow fall ability that the monk class gains.
• Type: Humanoid(halfling, fey) - Leaflings are treated as both halflings and fey for all purposes related to race, such as using magic items designed to work differently for these races or against them.
• Cold Iron Vulnerability: Leaflings have diverged from their stock species even farther than most understand. Direct contact with cold iron of any sort inflicts 1pt. of subdual damage to leaflings. Any cold iron weapon deals an additional 1d6 damage and lethal damage dealt by cold iron weapons doesn't heal normally and must be healed by magical or psionic means.
• Automatic Languages: Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Gnomish, Halfling, Dwarvish, Orcish.
• Favored Class: Ranger or Druid. Leaflings can follow a military path or a natural caster path and neither count when determining any experience point penalty.

*Druid 1 [lvl1]*
• 1D8 HD
• +0 BaB, +2 Fort, +0 Ref, +2 Will
• Proficient with club, dagger, dart, quarterstaff, scimitar, sickle, shortspear, sling, spear, light and medium armor, and all shields except tower shields. Armor and shields may not be metallic.
• Wild Empathy
• Nature Sense
• Divine Caster
•• Domain: Summon Nature's Ally (Animal Companion, Summon Nature's Ally spells as bonus spells at each level)
• Spells Known/Per Day
•• 0th(4/4+0): ???, ???, ???, ???
•• 1st(2+Domain/4+1(wis)): ???, ???, Summon Nature's Ally 1
• Alternate Shifter Class Ability (PHBII)
•• Predatory Form: Bobcat (Lynx) - Primary bite attack 1d3, 2.5' reach, +4 enhancement bonus to Strength, natural armor bonus improves by 4, base land speed becomes 50'

*Scout 1 [lvl1]*
• +0 BaB, +0 Fort, +2 Ref, +0 Will
• Skill points = 8 + int mod/ level (x4 at 1st level)
• Skirmish +1d6, +0AC: in a round where the Scout moves 10' or more (s)he does +Nd6 damage with all melee attacks and all ranged attacks within 30'. Only creatures vulnerable to critical hits are vulnerable to the extra damage. Scouts also receive a +X competence bonus to AC in those same rounds.
• Trapfinding --> Campaign change; acts like elf secret/concealed door detection for traps
[/sblock]

[sblock=Personal Information]Summary Description
1', 1 lbs., 34 years old

Description
Dressed mostly in greens and brows of numerous shades Brot looks like a miniature version of a cross between a halfling and an elf. His hair is dark green and is always in a mess atop his tiny head and if he were to brush it out it would reach mid-back. His olive skin is tanned slighly brown and he has a number of circular scars running across his neck (almost eaten by a young leaf-lizard, see background). Bright green large eyes, a small nub of a nose and small mouth with smile lines fill his tiny angular face. He has three tattoos on his face, one on his forehead and one small one on each side of his face just below and slightly in front of the bottom of his long tapered pointed ears. His dark green leather armor has leaf patterns dyed into it creating different shades of "leaves" on it. A tiny bag rests on his back as does a tiny bow and a short spear. His worked sova breeches are a greenish-brown and held fast with a simple vine braided belt. He wears a pair of bright green sova leaf boots crafted by his clan as well.

*Background*
Born old was what his mother always said. Indeed, Broot was born with more than just a seed of wisdom, he was born with a full _dead tree_ of wisdom, most leaflings said. Agile even for a leafling as well he spent his days playing in the trees with his friends. His father, a member of the Darkguard kept watches through the nights while the rest of the villagers slept. His mother, a sova singer, kept light hours while his father kept dark hours. Normal life was a day spent with his mother learning the tree songs needed to shape trees into items that the village could use, playing in the upper ways with his friends, and daring one another to touch the ground or grab fruits from a low to the ground bush.

One of those dares almost lead to Broot's death at an early age and it earned him his name, Brave Root. Watching his friends take foolish risks he smiled as Yisy scampered back into the trees with a ripe blueberry in hand. Tam, dared Broot to get one and he refused. Tam was all bluster and little brain and everyone knew it but he was still a member of the clan so everyone tolerated him. The elders hoped he would mature and become a darkguard since there were so few in the clan. Yisy, who had a crush on Broot, volunteered and went back to the same bush. Broot was the only one really paying attention and he called out to Yisy as he dropped towards the bush after her. There was a leaf-lizard that was hiding near the bush that no one had seen earlier.

Now, leaf-lizards, as the leaflings call them, are large lizards with a brownish hide that can change to any foilage pattern and color ranging from blacks and browns to greens, oranges and reds. Similar to alligators but more adapted for land life they are smoother and eat birds, mice, rabbits, and any other small animal they can catch. Leaflings are just about the right size for a snack and they had been known to eat them on ocassion.

Broot dropped down and distracted the leaf-lizard giving Yisy the chance to make it back into the tree. Broot on the other hand didn't escape unscathed at all. The leaf-lizard shot forward and clamped it's toothy maw around Broot's tiny body, almost completely engulfed the lizard tossed it's head back to swallow his prey. Broot grabbed onto a low hanging vine and managed to lift himself up quickly enough that he escaped being the lizards next meal. He still has the multiple scars in lines across most of his tiny body to this day from the teeth of the leaf-lizard.

[More needed here...]

In his early 20's Broot got the wandering bug and set out on his first _spirit journey_. It was a short trip, merely a few days travel to a nearby elvish settlement but he did it alone. He spent some time there and learned of the elvish culture, their language, and studied with the woodsmen and druids of their settlement for a half year. Making frequent trips between his home tree and the elven village taught him much as well. At 28 he began travelling in earnest and visited 5 other treeclans spending about a year at each one. Just recently, as of three months hence, he travelled to... [More here]

*Personality*
Bright and chipper would be a simple way to describe Brot. He is inquisitive and loves exploring anywhere. He doesn't like cities at all and often avoids them and just trades with outlying family farms. Visiting other treeclans has broadened his mind a bit and he is more accepting of other races. Working with the druidic circle the past few months has done so even more and he's truly begun to understand the natural connection all races have.


[/sblock]
[sblock=Gear 100gp]
Travelling Outfit (tiny, worn, -gp, -wt)
• Pale green undershift, short sleeved (tiny, worn)
• Loose olive green vest with two inside pockets with four small wooden buttons that hold each pocket closed (tiny, worn)
• Braided vine belt with a double hook clasp (tiny, worn)
• Dark green short breeches of sova leaf (tiny, worn)
• Bright green sova boots (tiny, worn)

Dark green sova leaf armor (tiny, worn, ??gp, ??wt)*
Shortbow (tiny, worn, back, ??gp, ??wt)
Sova leaf quiver case with cap (tiny, worn, cross chest and back harness, back right shoulder)
20 arrows (tiny, carried, quiver, 1gp, ??wt)
Spear (tiny, carried, cross back harness, 2gp, .5wt)
Sova Shoulder Bag (tiny, worn, cross back harness, ??gp, ??wt)
Sova* Leaf Blanket (tiny, carried, shoulder bag, ??gp, ??wt)
Sova* Nut Shell (tiny, carried, shoulder bag, ??gp, ??wt)

Total Weight Carried: ??? lbs.
Carrying Capacity: ???/???/???

[sblock=Gear Notes]
*Sova Tree:*
The leaflings work with numerous plants and trees to grow specialized items of use for their survival and to some extent, comfort. Sova trees have been carefully cultivated by leaflings and infused with a property that causes them to generate mild heat when placed against a leaflings skin. The leaves of the tree are quite large, being approximately 3' x 1 and 1/4 on a full grown tree. The tree is a nut bearing tree as well and the meat of the nut is a primary food for leaflings. A leafling wrapped in a sova leaf gains the benifit of an _endure elements_ spell and as long as the leaf is used by a leafling at least once every 24 hours it remains living. The shell of the sova nut has similar properties as the leaf does and when cupped in the hands of a leafling it generates a greater amount of heat. Leaflings use these  shells for heated drinks and even to roast small portions of food. Sova leaf armor is identical to padded armor in protection but is much less bulky and heals damage deal to it as long as it is worn at least four hours a day by a leafling.[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=Leafling Race]
*History:* Long ago in the distant past a whole shire of halfling folk sought refuge from encroaching orc bands during a time of war. They did not want to impose upon the elves in the forests and moved ever deeper into the forested lands. Into the "deep" forests and forgotten places they travelled, where forgotten magics still pooled and the fey had no fears and gathered to feast and play. The fey creatures fled at the approach of the many halfling families and watched them for days stretching into weeks of hardship for the halfling people. A number of the more humanoid fey with stronger memories and personalities soon took pity on the struggling halflings attempting to live within the forest. They had been very careful to tend the trees and plants in the area they had chosen to settle with the aid of a lone elvish druid, Ardanaliel Tualien, who had accompanied them. The fey, realizing that the halflings motives were peaceful and their respect and care for the land and it's natural flora and fauna moved the fey to make contact with the halflings. Ardanaliel was a great aid in this matter and the fey and halflings soon became allies and close friends. Many of the fey stayed within the halflings small villages and the bond between the natural world and the halflings grew. As time went on and generation after generation passed away and was replaced small changes began to take place in the halflings of the woods. Their features, bodies and very being of their race altered and changed. Their villages were slowly crafte high up in the trees, similar to many elvish communities but even higher, and their ability to move about within the upper ways became highly developed. They became thinner and even lighter than their ancestral halfling stock and even took on a small fragment of wild magic as well. Taking a new name for their people, Leaflings, they have broadened their areas populated and kept the deep forests safe from harm where fey of all kinds work and play together with the Leaflings.

*Personality:* The Leaflings are very sheltered and reclusive in their small tree villages having little contact with the other races except elves. They typically remain in their deep forests and even then within a small area although some exceptions to this do occur. Many elvish races that live in heavily forested areas have regular contact with Leaflings and small trade agreements typically help both communities out. They are a shy race but when dealing with strangers once their intitial shyness is overcome they are an extremely social people. They are natural story tellers and love to sing, dance and in general perform. They tend to remain in trees whenever possible and a great number of them live out their lives without ever touching the ground!

*Physical Description:* Leaflings can vary in appearance quite a bit but one who is unfamiliar with them might think they are very small elvish children. Their features are much sharper than the standard halfling races and their ears are longer and come to a tapered point almost identical to an elvish ear. Their eyes are large and round, not almond shaped, appearing almost childlike regardless of their age as they are oversized for their small narrow faces. Much smaller than typical halfling stock they range from 1' to no more than 1'6". They are amazingly slight as well and weigh between 1 and 6 pounds. Their skin has an olive green cast to it and their body hair consists of their eyebrows, very thin and angular, and a luxurious head of hair, often kept no neater than a ragged wild tangle, ranges from a black to dark green or brown.

*Relations:* There is still a deep sense of loathing for the Orcs which forced them into the forest, and they will only deal with an orc if proven by actions and behaviour. In fact, if an orc wishes to deal with them they will be forced to earn the individual right from each village unit separately. The leaflings distrust of the orcish race is so complete and ingrained that despite the close knit racial ties the word of one village is not accepted by another with regards to any orc. The other humanoid races are all accepted although they get along better with elves than most. Perhaps surprisingly, gnomes are the second favored race for leaflings over their own distant halfling relatives. Dwarves are often confusing to the tree loving leaflings but they still prefer them to the medium and larger sized humanoids most of the time. Particular sub-races are of course less well thought of and these are typically those that have little or nothing to do with trees and forests.

*Lands:* Leaflings have scattered to the forests of many lands and the fraction of leaflings that ever settle outside of a forest is amazingly small. Due to their innate connection with plantlife and especially trees most leaflings actually become ill if away from the deep forests or jungles for too long a time. Even in the largest of cities it would be uncommon to find a leafling and even unliklier that they have a permanent residence there. In the extreme case that they settle in a city it is only in the case of cities with arboreums or large parkland areas in which they can bond with the local plant life.

*Religion:* Leaflings venerate nature in all of its many forms. Nature related gods from any pantheon are suitable choices for a leafling. The sun is important to leaflings as well and thus many leaflings honor sun dieties as well. They aren't missionaries and regardless of belief they remain neutral with regards to others beliefs having a "live and let live" type of culture. 

*Death:* A somber event for leaflings, their passing is accompanied by a ritualistic event called the _Great Bonding_. The dead leafling is wrapped in the softest and most fragrant leaves available to the clan which are treated in a binding process before wrapping. Thus when the tiny body is wrapped the leaves remain. Every tree village of all leafling clans designates the oldest and grandest tree slightly less than half a days travel from the village as their _tree of the dead_. This can be any kind of tree initially and over time changes. The leafling elders gather around the uppermost trunk of the tree and the ritual of song is performed during which time the trunk opens, the leafling is placed within, and then the trunk closes again. Over time the leafling becomes one with the tree and over the decades a _tree of the dead_ 

*Language:* Leaflings speak sylvan and elvish typically while those who are brighter than most often pick up common for trading purposes. Truly intelligent leaflings might pick up a smattering of gnomish or even halfling as well.

*Names:* Leafling names are typically simple and tied to the natural world. They have a "called" or birth name which is replaced within the first few years of their lives as their personality and physical characteristics develop. This replacement name is typically a combination of a partial descriptive word coupled with an object the individual most represents to their parents. This is typically shortened into a single syllable but ocassionally both words stuck together without any truncating at all. The birth parents of the child typically have a surname based on their position or occupation and a clan name is the last part of a typical leafling name and typically associated with a representative animal, plant or other type of natural creature or item of the local woods in a fashion similar to their given first names. An honorary prefix of elder and great elder is added to those recognized by a treevillage as a wise leafling and guardian and great guardian is representative of those with exceptional martial abilities and leadership. Gender makes no difference in leafling names and any name can apply to either sex.

Typical First Names: Strong + Arm (could become) Stam, Sarm, or Strongarm; Broad + Leaf (could become) Braf, Breaf, or Broadleaf; Dark + Sky (could become) Dary or Darksky, etc.
Typical Surnames: Fisher, Guardground, Treeguard, Woodmaster, etc.
Clan Names: Ironoak, Bear, Blackbear, Deer, Lightsky, Dragonfly, etc..

*Adventurers:* Despite their close ties to forests leaflings have inherited the wanderlust of their halfling relatives. This typically takes the form of travelling about to different clans in various forests and woodlands but there have been a few leaflings with even greater wanderlust than most. Even those who wander the outside lands typically do not settle in any one spot or city and often return to a leafclan for true rest. Any leafling is accepted at any clan as are any companion travellers sworn to honor the forest except for those of orcish ancestry or blood. The very leaves and branches of a leafling treevillage have a magically extended ability formed by any leafling member bonding with a hometree that causes them to curl and point towards any of orcish blood within 500' of a hometree.

*Racial Traits*
• -2 Str, +4 Dex, -2 Con; Leaflings are much less hardy than their distant halfling ancestors having lighter bones and bodies, but they are also even more dextrous and agile than those same ancestors.
• Tiny; A leafling gains a +2 size bonus to Armor Class, a +2 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +8 size bonus on Hide checks, but they use much smaller weapons, they have a -8 modifier on Grapple checks and their lifting and carrying limits are half of those of a Medium character.
• Move 20': Despite being much smaller than their halfling stock leaflings are very quick for their size and move at the same speed as most small humanoids.
• Arcane Brachiation 40': Visitors to a clan are usually amazed at the incredible speed and grace displayed by these tiny beings moving through their tree villages. Launching themselves from one branch to the next and throwing themselves off the end of a branch to grab onto a branch on another tree and continue on can be shocking to see at first. To those observing it often appears that the trees and other plants are bending and flexing to assist the leaflings. Leaflings have a supernatural connection with plant life and this coupled with their amazing agility and grace allows them unparalled movement through trees and other vegetation. Leaflings can use this movement to climb within vegetation as well. This ability is usable in light and denser environments. Spells which enhance or hinder a specific mode of movement can be altered to affect a leaflings speed and leafling rangers and druids often do so to reduce travel time between tree-clans. Leaflings can "run" while using this mode of movement but it must be in a straight line and requires two free hands. To use this ability a leafling must be wearing light armor, or no armor, with no armor check penalty and have at least one hand free.
• Plant Empathy: The tiny leaflings have a bond with plants that is virtually identical to the normal Wild Empathy class ability of a druid of equivalent class level.
• Speak with Plants: Leaflings can _speak with plants_ as the spell 1/day for up to 1 minute.
• Low-light Vision: Leaflings have amazing eyes and can see with very little light. Their over-large eyes catch every bit of available light and enable them to see twice the distance a human in dim lighting conditions can.
• +2 Spot and Listen checks. These bonuses are increased to +4 in woodland environments.
• Graceful Climbing and Leaping: Leaflings apply their Dexterity modifier to Climb and Jump checks and are considered medium creatures (6') for any jumping restrictions.
• Leaflings can redirect their momentum from a fall by spinning about projections (branches, ropes, poles, etc.) taking no damage from falling if they are within reach of any protruding usable object. This ability should be treated in a similar fashion to the slow fall ability that the monk class gains.
• Type: Humanoid(halfling, fey) - Leaflings are treated as both halflings and fey for all purposes related to race, such as using magic items designed to work differently for these races or against them.
• Cold Iron Vulnerability: Leaflings have diverged from their stock species even farther than most understand. Direct contact with cold iron of any sort inflicts 1pt. of subdual damage to leaflings. Any cold iron weapon deals an additional 1d6 damage and lethal damage dealt by cold iron weapons doesn't heal normally and must be healed by magical or psionic means.
• Automatic Languages: Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Gnomish, Halfling, Dwarvish, Orcish.
• Favored Class: Ranger or Druid. Leaflings can follow a military path or a natural caster path and neither count when determining any experience point penalty.

New Feat:

*Improved Leafling Brachiation*
Description: A small number of leaflings, particularly those whom travel from clan to clan regularly, seem to possess an even greater agility amidst the trees and spin about and change direction in a blur as they move about.
Benefit: The run move may be used while brachiating in any path and can include any number of direction changes. Additionally, the character may "run" brachiating with only one hand free.
Normal: The run move may be used while brachiating in a straight line as long as both hands are free.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

Ryfte, I'll look it over more in depth later. [SBLOCK]For plot reasons I'd like your leafling to be a native who is part of a duidic circle relatively isolated in the woods with a little contact with other druids including those of the Dover. The leafling community could be part of the fey area near the elves or distant and you have done the wanderlust journey and hooked up with the druid circle I have planned. If that doesn't work for you let me know and we'll work something out.[/SBLOCK]

Remember the need for a skill point or int bonus language to learn the common language of dover.

Leather armor has a max dex bonus of 6 and the reflex saves are bonus to dex AC bonuses.

Starting gold is 100 gp.

Native starting equipment is no metal or high tech. Stone equivalents for spears, arrows, axes, and knives are equivalent to their metal counterparts for mechanics purposes (except for stone and metal affecting abilities).


----------



## Pyrex

Ryfte:


You really should consider kicking your STR up to 8, 6 leaves you very vulnerable to Str damage.

Add a Spell Component Pouch to your equipment.

Ponder picking up 'Spell Focus Conjuration' as your 1st level feat to qualify you for Augment Summoning.

For now you should consider an Eagle or Hawk as your Animal Companion with an eye towards swapping out for a Dire Bat (excellent mount for a tiny creature) at 4th level.


----------



## chakken98

Voadam,

   Sweet, I'll get working on the cleric ASAP.  Should have the template of it completed within the next hour or so.  I will need a little assistance with the rules on Spontaneous divine caster variant from Unearthed Arcana.  Sadly I currently do not own that book anymore (stolen).  But if you could direct me to a link so I can read up on it that would be awsome.  Ummm....other then that, I'm really looking forward to this.


----------



## Voadam

Chakken,

Short version, cast as sorcerers. Sorcerer spells known chart plus your two domains for number known. Spell slots do not change.

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/classes/spontaneousDivineCasters.htm

www.d20srd.org has all the UA OGC stuff in its variants section.


----------



## Ryfte

*Okay...*

Adjusted Str to 9, Dex to 18, and kicked Int up to 14 to get 4 more skill points to use on languages. His background is going to include more travel so a few extra languages + Dover will work out.

I was thinking of an eagle for an animal companion and actually being able to ride it as is should work. Of course that would have to have Voadam's approval. 

~ Ryfte


----------



## Pyrex

*goes & looks*

Eagles are size Small?  That's a big freakin' bird.


----------



## chakken98

Voadam said:
			
		

> Chakken,
> 
> Short version, cast as sorcerers. Sorcerer spells known chart plus your two domains for number known. Spell slots do not change.
> 
> http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/classes/spontaneousDivineCasters.htm
> 
> www.d20srd.org has all the UA OGC stuff in its variants section.





Sweet, one final question.  As clerics have 2 domains, with the spells known do I choose only 1 of the first level spells and that is now the only of the two I can use.  Not that it would change much anyway, I tend to stick with those I use most.


----------



## Voadam

An eagle mount can work, there is the giant eagle which is the same shape which can be ridden by normal characters.

Saddling would require an exotic saddle, otherwise you have the -5 ride penalty.

With brachiation, getting around long distances outside is not really a problem though.

1 foot and 1 lb. really? Modelling after the grig I guess.

Note the summoning house rule, you will need a bone, fur, or feather focus from any animal type you want to summon. A feather from your mount will suffice for SNA I if you want an eagle.


----------



## Voadam

Pyrex said:
			
		

> *goes & looks*
> 
> Eagles are size Small?  That's a big freakin' bird.




Wingspan does not count for size.

I think size small is right for the body but yes they are some of the biggest real world birds. Condors are bigger but I can't think of anything else.


----------



## Voadam

chakken98 said:
			
		

> Sweet, one final question.  As clerics have 2 domains, with the spells known do I choose only 1 of the first level spells and that is now the only of the two I can use.  Not that it would change much anyway, I tend to stick with those I use most.




Nope. You get both domain spells as bonus known spells. Note there will be some levels where for your top level spell you will only know your domain spells.


----------



## chakken98

Sounds good, thanks


----------



## chakken98

Name Thelso 
Class and Level Cleric 1
Race: Dover
Alignment: Neutral
Deity:  Kerala
Chosen Domains: Fire, War     
Sex: Male
Height: 6'4"
Weight: 142lbs

(40 points) (I think I did this right.)
Str: 12 (+1) - 4 points
Dex: 18 (+4) - 10 points 
Con: 16 (+3) - 10 points
Int: 10 (+0) - 4 points
Wis: 18 (+4) - 10 points
Cha: 10 (+0) - 2 points 
Racial Bonus: +2 Dex, +2 Wis, -2 Int  

Racial Abilities:
Scent, Speak Canine, +4 listen racial bonus, Two Weapon Fighting as Bonus Feat, natural weapon (Bite)
Level Equiv - +1

Class Abilities 
Cleric:
Aura
Turn/Rebuke Undead
Spells 

House Rules
- Spontaneous divine caster variant from Unearthed Arcana

Hit Dice: d8
HP: 11
AC: 14 (+0 armor; +0 shield; +4 Dex 14 Touch – , 10 Flat-footed (will change when I get equiped)
Init: +4 (+4 Dex) 
Speed: 30ft 


Saves: 
Fortitude +5 [+2 base, +3 Con] 
Reflex +4 [+0 base, +4 Dex] 
Will +4 [+2 base, +2 Wis] 

BAB/Grapple: +0 
Melee Atk: +1 bite 1d6+1
Ranged Atk: 


Class Skills: 2+ 0 (Int) x4 = 8 (all class skills)



3 Concentration (3 ranks; +0 Int) 
1 Diplomacy (1 ranks; +0 Cha)
4 Hide (0 ranks; +4 Dex)
2 Knowledge (Arcana) (2 ranks; +0 Int)
8 Listen (0 ranks; +4 Wis; +4 racial)
4 Move Silently (0 ranks; +4 Dex) 
4 Profession (0 ranks; +4 Wis)
4 Search (0 ranks; +4 Wis) 
4 Sense Motive (0 ranks; +4 Wis) 
1 Speak Language (0 ranks, +0 Int; +1 Racial)
1 Spellcraft (2 ranks; 0 Int) 
4 Spot (0 ranks; +4 Wis)

Feats: (1)
????
Two Weapon Fighting – Racial Bonus

Languages: Common; Dover

Equipment 
????
100 gp - sp - cp

~~~~~ 


Spells Known (4; 2+2)
Spells Per Day (3; 2)
DC: 10 + spell level + Wis

0 lvl Spells Known DC 14 Spells Day 3
????
1st lvl Spells DC 15 Spells Day 2
????


This is what I got at the moment.  I will work more on it later tonight as I'm at work now.  But I need to select a feat, gear, and spells other than domain spells.  Let me know if I need to ajust anything, or suggestions.  Thanks


----------



## Voadam

A native Dover, all right!

Are you familiar with Bastion Press' Oathbound, Wildwood, or Minions/Complete Minions?

Ability Stats look right for the point buy.

Will save wis bonus is +4 not +2.

Dover don't speak common automatically. 

I will look it over more closely later.


----------



## Ryfte

Voadam said:
			
		

> 1 foot and 1 lb. really? Modelling after the grig I guess.




Well... based on the actual size/weight tables in the MMs...

Tiny 1'-2' and 1-8 pounds. I'll revisit this and look at some relevant real life comparisons.

Scaling Statement: SCALING DOES NOT WORK BY THE RULES!!! 
 - Carrying capacity of 15, 30, 45 pounds!!!
 - Weight of tiny padded armor --> 1 pound! (same weight as the character)
 - Weight of a tiny spear --> 1.5 pounds and same damage as a small dagger???

Just a few examples.  If you don't mind I'll use some logic and adjust as appropriate.

As far as the animal companion goes I was drawing a blank on any other animal companion that could keep up... and with a flying mount then even wide open spaces become navigable. I'll look at the listing again of course but it didn't really seem like any of them fit particularly well... *shrug* On that note and all things aside... how do you feel about the alternate shape changing ability listed in the PHB2?

~ Ryfte


----------



## Pyrex

Voadam said:
			
		

> Wingspan does not count for size.
> 
> I think size small is right for the body but yes they are some of the biggest real world birds. Condors are bigger but I can't think of anything else.




I meant that I was suprised they weren't size Tiny.  

Size Small is still big for a bird, larger than any I've ever seen first-hand anyway.

Must be one of these.


----------



## chakken98

Voadam said:
			
		

> A native Dover, all right!
> 
> Are you familiar with Bastion Press' Oathbound, Wildwood, or Minions/Complete Minions?
> 
> Ability Stats look right for the point buy.
> 
> Will save wis bonus is +4 not +2.
> 
> Dover don't speak common automatically.
> 
> I will look it over more closely later.





As for the Bastion Press' stuff, no not familiar, but if you direct me or have with your extensive collection of pdf's I'd be happy to read up more on them.  will make changes an post with final .


----------



## Voadam

Ryfte said:
			
		

> Well... based on the actual size/weight tables in the MMs...
> 
> Tiny 1'-2' and 1-8 pounds. I'll revisit this and look at some relevant real life comparisons.
> 
> Scaling Statement: SCALING DOES NOT WORK BY THE RULES!!!
> - Carrying capacity of 15, 30, 45 pounds!!!
> - Weight of tiny padded armor --> 1 pound! (same weight as the character)
> - Weight of a tiny spear --> 1.5 pounds and same damage as a small dagger???
> 
> Just a few examples.  If you don't mind I'll use some logic and adjust as appropriate.
> 
> As far as the animal companion goes I was drawing a blank on any other animal companion that could keep up... and with a flying mount then even wide open spaces become navigable. I'll look at the listing again of course but it didn't really seem like any of them fit particularly well... *shrug* On that note and all things aside... how do you feel about the alternate shape changing ability listed in the PHB2?
> 
> ~ Ryfte




I find the size range charts the hardest part of the srd to easily find to reference.

The one pound surprised me, as it does with the grig, but I'm only comparing to my real world two and a half year old son who is over three feet and 33 pounds.

Let's just go with D&D physics and not really worry about it much. I don't really want to do my own figuring for 1' humanoid scaled equipment or evaluating others.

I wasn't suggesting the eagle was a bad choice or I wanted you to choose another, I find the parallel to the giant eagle which can be used as a mount quite apt.

However I like the simple mechanics of the PH II shifting option.


----------



## Voadam

chakken98 said:
			
		

> As for the Bastion Press' stuff, no not familiar, but if you direct me or have with your extensive collection of pdf's I'd be happy to read up more on them.  will make changes an post with final .




No worries, I think I posted enough in the info thread (Link in the first post) on them and I will post more if you have specific questions. I just wanted to gauge your familiarity with Dover and the different versions of them in the various sourcebooks.

Basically LG hunters with a martial bent, at ease in natural terrain, they prefer to live close to nature, have developed oral traditions, epic poetry is a common cultural art, and bards have a respected place in their society. Usually ruled by a Scholar King in peace and a War Queen in battle.


----------



## Voadam

The PHII druid shifter option I'd allow to switch any domain ability for the animal companion one if you took a different domain.


----------



## chakken98

Voadam said:
			
		

> No worries, I think I posted enough in the info thread (Link in the first post) on them and I will post more if you have specific questions. I just wanted to gauge your familiarity with Dover and the different versions of them in the various sourcebooks.
> 
> Basically LG hunters with a martial bent, at ease in natural terrain, they prefer to live close to nature, have developed oral traditions, epic poetry is a common cultural art, and bards have a respected place in their society. Usually ruled by a Scholar King in peace and a War Queen in battle.





Thanks, I did read your intro on the first page to get a little familiar with the Dover, and am looking forward to playing it.  only question is appearance of the dover race in general to get a better idea of how to describe him.  umm...other then that I'm working equipment and should be good to go by the end of today.


----------



## Voadam

Dover appear as german shepard aspected humanoids. Covered in short fur of varying colors (brown, black and gray are common, sometimes with white mixed in) Their heads are fully canine and their legs have that shepard slinking gait. Their feet are like canine rear paws while their hands are fully humanoid though with thick black nails.

Click on my name on the left for the e-mail function and I will send you a picture of one.


----------



## chakken98

kay,

 just sent you and email.  thanks.


----------



## Voadam

Picture sent.


----------



## chakken98

Okay, I have more or least completed a version of Thelso, but need one final question answered.  As I have the War Domain I gain the Weapon Focus of my Deity (Kerala).  Which would be ????.  This is all I'm needing at this time and I'll post the final of Thelso after I get this answer.  Thanks


----------



## Voadam

Spear


----------



## DrZombie

Hi there,

Are you still recruiting? Looks like a cool game, but still got to get my mind around the houserules before deciding what to play.
A gestalt barbarian/monk would be rather cool.... Either the raging bear fighting style, or a barbarian who just likes using his fists and knees instead of weapons. Hmmm.


----------



## chakken98

Alright here is the final version of Thelso for your approval.  Any changes you wish me to make shall be done.  And Thanks for the help on info of the Dover.  



Name: Thelso 
Class and Level Cleric 1
Race: Dover
Alignment: Neutral
Deity:  Kerala
Domains: Healing, War     
Sex: Male
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 142lbs

(40 points)
Str: 10 (+0) - 2 points
Dex: 18 (+4) - 10 points 
Con: 16 (+3) - 10 points
Int: 10 (+0) - 4 points
Wis: 18 (+4) - 10 points
Cha: 10 (+0) - 2 points 
Racial Bonus: +2 Dex, +2 Wis, -2 Int  

Racial Abilities:
Scent, Speak Canine, +4 listen racial bonus, Two Weapon Fighting as Bonus Feat, Natural Weapon (Bite)
Level Equiv - +1

Cleric Class Abilities:
Aura
Turn/Rebuke Undead
Spells 

Domain Powers; 
Healing Domain: You cast healing spells at +1 caster level 
War Domain: Free Martial Weapon Proficiency with deity’s favored weapon (if necessary) and Weapon Focus with the deity’s favored weapon. 

House Rules
Spontaneous divine caster variant 

Hit Dice: d8
HP: 11
AC: 17 (+3 armor; +0 shield; +4 Dex 14 Touch, 13 Flat-footed 
Init: +4 (+4 Dex) 
Speed: 30ft 

Saves: 
Fortitude +5 [+2 base, +3 Con] 
Reflex +4 [+0 base, +4 Dex] 
Will +8 [+2 base, +4 Wis, +2 Feat] 

BAB/Grapple: +0 
Melee Atk:   Spear, +1 BAB, dmg 1d8 +0, critical x3, 20ft,  piercing (2gp)
Melee Atk:   Bite, +0 BAB, dmg 1d6 +0, piercing
Ranged Atk:  Crossbow, Light; +4 BAB,  dmg 1d8, critical 19-20 x2, 80 ft range, piercing, (35 gp) 

Class Skills: 2+ 0 (Int) x4 = 8 (all class skills)

3 Concentration (3 ranks; +0 Int)
5 Heal (1 ranks; +4 Wis) 
4 Hide (0 ranks; +4 Dex)
2 Knowledge (Religion) (2 ranks; +0 Int)
8 Listen (0 ranks; +4 Wis; +4 racial)
4 Move Silently (0 ranks; +4 Dex) 
4 Profession (0 ranks; +4 Wis)
4 Search (0 ranks; +4 Wis) 
4 Sense Motive (0 ranks; +4 Wis) 
2 Spellcraft (2 ranks; 0 Int) 
4 Spot (0 ranks; +4 Wis)

Feats: (1)
Iron Will
Two Weapon Fighting – Racial Bonus
Weapon Focus (Spear) –Domain Bonus

Languages: Dover

Equipment:
Studded Leather Armor 25gp
Back Pack 2gp
Bedroll 1sp
Crossbow bolts (20) 2gp
Flint & Steel 1gp
Belt Pouch 1gp
Torch 1cp
Waterskin 1gp
Whetstone 2cp
Cleric’s Vestments 5gp

24 gp - 9 sp - 7 cp

~~~~~ 
Spells Known (4; 2+2) 
Spells per Day (3; 2) 
DC: 10 + spell level + Wis

0 lvl Spells Known DC 14 Spells Day 3
Resistance
Light
Guidance
Read Magic

1st lvl Spells DC 15 Spells Day 3
Cure Light Wounds (Domain)
Magic Weapon (Domain) 
Shield of Faith
Bless

Appearance:  Thelso is an average looking dover (Shepard); black fur covers his body with a slight touch of gray here and there, that blend with his eyes of bluish gray.  He stands taller then most at 6’1.  He is not the bulkiest of the dover or the strongest by far, but what he lacks in strength he makes up in agility as a tone lean individual.  He typically wears his Clerical vestments proudly with the symbol of Kerala around his neck.  He normal carries only his spear as both a weapon and staff of his deity.        
Personality:  Thelso is a kind individual with a knack for healing those that should require aid; he never oversteps those that might rule over him.  Nor does he show anger or hate to those that might not under stand his ways.  Wise beyond his years he shows great talent in the divine arts and it understanding.  When required to aid in the hunt he is a most trusted companion, aiding in both ranged combat and healing arts he will do whatever it takes to make the hunt successful.  Giving his all to his King and Queen and to his Goddess.  He also has a strong love for song, when he hears a tune of music he tends to stop and appreciate such beauty and the person behind it as well. 
Background:  Growing up in the Wildwood was not the most difficult of tasks for Thelso.  As his family and race are a well organized in his community.  He was brought of from a pup to be a Follower of Kerala, as he showed a kind spirit in aiding the tiny animals when he was younger, but a strong heart when forced into a conflict by never standing down.  He would aid in the hunt many times gaining the respect of his people, by not only showing courage and continued faith in the sight of danger.  But aiding those that had fallen to injuries during these times.  At the moment Thelso aid’s his race in the devoted temple of Kerala, awaiting the moment when his Queen might require his skills once more


----------



## DrZombie

Hey Chakken,

I'll be in tucson for a weekend at the end of march. Any cool nightclubs/jazzclubs you can recommend?


----------



## Voadam

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> Are you still recruiting? Looks like a cool game, but still got to get my mind around the houserules before deciding what to play.
> A gestalt barbarian/monk would be rather cool.... Either the raging bear fighting style, or a barbarian who just likes using his fists and knees instead of weapons. Hmmm.




I'll go for a six person party then and close recruiting. Go for it.


----------



## Voadam

Ryfte, are you going to take up the PHII druid variant?


----------



## Voadam

Chakken looks good.

A few points. 

Crossbows are not something that can be made or generally bought in the village. It is possible that one was picked up from somewhere but I'd want you to have some story for that (such as a gift from a seed you healed) or limit yourself to items from the area (the dover use stone arrows, spear heads, axe heads, etc.)

Ability score bonuses do not grant bonus spells known, only bonus spell slots.

I did not mention it before but Dover are generally slightly shorter than humans. 6'1" is tall but still within the reasonable range of heights and fine.


----------



## Voadam

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> Are you still recruiting? Looks like a cool game, but still got to get my mind around the houserules before deciding what to play.
> A gestalt barbarian/monk would be rather cool.... Either the raging bear fighting style, or a barbarian who just likes using his fists and knees instead of weapons. Hmmm.





You are talking about this UA bear barbarian variant? http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/classes/variantCharacterClasses.htm#bearTotemClassFeatures

If so that one is fine by me.


----------



## DrZombie

eeuh, nope, I was talking 'bout the 32 pt buy gestalt barbarian/monk


Couple of questions. Would you allow for a point buy with >18 start stat? If so, what is your upper limit?

Would you allow a _cimmerian_ from Conan the RPG (Basically +2 str, -2 Int, climb +2, Will saving throw +1. Drawback : if worshipping another God than Crom lose Str +2 and Will +1. Crom does not grant spells nor does he answer prayers. basically no divine casters)


----------



## Voadam

1 Ahh, I see. When you said "Either the raging bear fighting style, or a barbarian who just likes using his fists and knees instead of weapons." you were just being descriptive of the style you were going for with a gestalt barbarian monk, not trying to decide between a normal barbarian or the bear variant barbarian to gestalt with monk. A bear form martial artist concept or a brawling barbarian both sound fine.

2 I might allow a 16 point buy version (each step down I go 8 point buy less) A specific LA +2 race you want to go gestalt with? Or +3 at 8 point buy, possibly even +4 at 0 point buy. A half dragon gestalt with all stats starting at 8 base might be OK, I'd need to think over a specific proposal first.

3 You can come from the Conan world, but Cimmerians will just be humans mechanically.


----------



## Ryfte

*Most definitely...*



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Ryfte, are you going to take up the PHII druid variant?




Yes mr. DM SIR!

  

~ Ryfte


----------



## chakken98

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Hey Chakken,
> 
> I'll be in tucson for a weekend at the end of march. Any cool nightclubs/jazzclubs you can recommend?





shoot me an email DrZombie and I'll direct you to the clubs and what not that I know of and give a description of them to the best of my abilities.


----------



## chakken98

Voadam said:
			
		

> Chakken looks good.
> 
> A few points.
> 
> Crossbows are not something that can be made or generally bought in the village. It is possible that one was picked up from somewhere but I'd want you to have some story for that (such as a gift from a seed you healed) or limit yourself to items from the area (the dover use stone arrows, spear heads, axe heads, etc.)
> 
> Ability score bonuses do not grant bonus spells known, only bonus spell slots.
> 
> I did not mention it before but Dover are generally slightly shorter than humans. 6'1" is tall but still within the reasonable range of heights and fine.





will fix the spells...and I figured the dover were smaller being doglike but I wanted Thelso to be one of the few taller dover,  

as for the crossbow; if you approve the below then we good.  if not I'll switch to short spears instead of crossbow. 

There was a time when Thelso would wander around the village into the wildwood to see to the nurturing of nature and wild life.  He would never venture out to far, as he was only one dover and should anything come into his path that might be agrresive he would not want a conflict to ensue.  But there was one day while listening to the sounds of the birds in the sky, he heard a faint cry of an animal in pain.  As always, he found his way to the source of the noise.  And to his suprise it was no animal at all but an outsider.  Thelso had seen outsiders before, but rarely ever this close.  It appeared that this outsider was a male that had been gravely wounded in some sort of conflict.  Thelso began to pray to the goddess and healed him as best he could.  The mans armor was badly damaged, and was cover in his and others blood.  His weapons laid before him.  Thelso gathered up what he could, a sword, some device that appeared to short little arrows from it, his backpack.  Since Thelso was not made to carry so much so he travel slowly not to injure the outsider any further.  After what seemed like days to Thelso (which was more like an hour) he had made it to his home.  Other dover of the city help Thelso carry this outsider to his temple.  There Thelso along with other healers, clensed him of the rest of his wounds and nursed him back to health.  The outsider was greatful to the Dover and Thelso for helping him.  And as a gift the man gave Thelso his crossbow.  He did his best to explain it function and how it would work.  The outsider stayed in with the Dover for a few more weeks training Thelso on the use of the crossbow, until the day he began his journey home.  Thelso has kept this in his home as a token of friendship.


----------



## Voadam

That's fine Chakken.


----------



## chakken98

Sweet, then I'm ready to go.  I updated Thelso that I posted earlyer with the updated info.  just let me know when I can start i guess.


----------



## Voadam

I'm working plotwise on getting the party back to the village where new characters can meet up.


----------



## chakken98

Sounds good, I'll be patiently awaiting your go.  Thanks


----------



## chakken98

hey voadam, I made a slight change.  I realized that I didnt take any ranks in Heal so I drop My single point in diplomacy and pick up a rank in heal.  That is the last change I will need to make.


----------



## DrZombie

Voadam said:
			
		

> 1 Ahh, I see. When you said "Either the raging bear fighting style, or a barbarian who just likes using his fists and knees instead of weapons." you were just being descriptive of the style you were going for with a gestalt barbarian monk, not trying to decide between a normal barbarian or the bear variant barbarian to gestalt with monk. A bear form martial artist concept or a brawling barbarian both sound fine.
> 
> 2 I might allow a 16 point buy version (each step down I go 8 point buy less) A specific LA +2 race you want to go gestalt with? Or +3 at 8 point buy, possibly even +4 at 0 point buy. A half dragon gestalt with all stats starting at 8 base might be OK, I'd need to think over a specific proposal first.
> 
> 3 You can come from the Conan world, but Cimmerians will just be humans mechanically.



Ok, still confused. If I wanna play a human gestalt barb
:monk, how many point buy would that be?


----------



## Voadam

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Ok, still confused. If I wanna play a human gestalt barb
> :monk, how many point buy would that be?




32 point buy for a human gestalt barbarian monk. 

24 point buy for a LA +1 dover gestalt barbarian monk.


----------



## Voadam

A note on the mechanics.

I will post what mechanics happen to the PCs IC but generally not what happens to NPCs. So if Dog45 had still been active I would have said IC that Firblain went to -16 hp and was dying, required a fort save vs. DC 16 to avoid death, and that Inamar's two cure light wounds spells each healed 3 hp leaving him at -10 and stabilized. 

Since Dog45 has gone inactive and Firblain is effectively now an NPC (unless he comes back later and I let him rejoin) I handled things purely descriptively IC even though there are mechanical things going on.


----------



## Pyrex

Fair enough.  Since he went inactive I figured this was how we were getting back to town; guessing that regardless what we tried we'd have to carry him back anyway.


----------



## Voadam

A quick GM's day purchase update for resources I now have. I picked up Legends of the Samurai and Broken Isles Player's Guide.


----------



## Voadam

*Sova leaf*

Ryfte, for the sova leaf. Normally a 1st level caster 1st level spell that lasts 24 hours on an item (endure elements) would be 1,000 gp value. Making racial restriction equivalent to a class or alignment restriction reduces this down a further 30%  http://www.d20srd.org/srd/magicItems/creatingMagicItems.htm#magicItemGoldPieceValues so that would be 700 gp plus the cost of normal padded armor.

To make it within the 100 gp starting limit having it equal a cold weather outfit instead would be fine by me. http://www.d20srd.org/srd/equipment/goodsAndServices.htm#coldWeatherOutfit normally 8 gp and gives a +5 bonus on fort saves against cold exposure.


----------



## Voadam

busy day after a long weekend, I expect to bring everybody back to the village tomorrow, Ryfte and Chakken, ready to jump in? Ryfte, I'll send you some stuff for the druid events going on.


----------



## chakken98

I'm ready and waiting the go ahead.  I guess just let us know when to start.


----------



## Voadam

chakken98 said:
			
		

> I'm ready and waiting the go ahead.  I guess just let us know when to start.



For Thelso And ... go.


----------



## chakken98

excellent    Do you want me to post Thelso anywere else of should he stay in this thread.


----------



## Voadam

chakken98 said:
			
		

> excellent    Do you want me to post Thelso anywere else of should he stay in this thread.




Rogue's gallery please.


----------



## Voadam

I'm hoping Ryfte comes back. Been over a week since he posted and there is no email option for him.

Worst case you can do fine with the four person party.


----------



## Voadam

Even though the speech part seemed directed at the two humans, he also asked for NR4ZN's report, so feel free to respond immediately Voidrazor.


----------



## Ryfte

*Apologies...*

on my absense... a combination of RL stuff and a thread subscription issue as well.

I'll start getting involved in the next 24 if that's still acceptable... 

~ Ryfte


----------



## Voadam

I was home sick yesterday and still recovering.

Ryfte, good to hear from you again.

I'll write up some immediate plot stuff for you when I get a chance. Hold off from posting IC for now, I have a plan for introducing you to the group.

Thanks


----------



## Pyrex

[TeamAmerica]
It's time for a training montaaage!!!
[/TeamAmerica]


----------



## Voadam

Shyuri [SBLOCK]Do you want your draconic to be a language you already knew, something the ritual imprinted on you that is awakened here, or something you learn from NR4ZN (ottotowan is draconic)?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Voadam

Ryfte

[SBLOCK]Your wanderings took you from place to place, your last residence was at a secluded druid's herimtage consisting of two other druids. The senior druid was off on a calling of the Circle to discuss the new comet in the sky leaving you and the other druid. This other druid had undergone a transformation to become a walking evergreen humanoid plant being bound to the limits of the circle in the hermitage. While the senior druid was away a large force of worg-riding goblins invaded the hermitage led by a strange lizardfolk with powerful and strange magics that easily overcame your fellow druid's summonings. The plant druid, knowing your speed at travelling, bade you flee to the dover druids to seek aid as he could not leave.

At the dover druid residence you meet Sentelle who brings you to the king and queen who call up the party to go aid you. Any questions before I introduce you in the IC thread?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Voadam

I'm going to proceed without Ryfte starting tomorrow. Sorry about the delay.


----------



## Voadam

Shayuri, [SBLOCK]While draconic is tied to magic and could work that way, I didn't realize before you hadn't saved a language slot for dover. Let's change it from draconic to dover and go from here. If you want spend a skill point later to learn draconic either spontaneously due to the magic within you or learn from NR4ZN either way would be fine.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri

[sblock]Sounds good to me! Thanks. [/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

*A minor aesthetic issue.*

Chakken, a quick request. In the IC thread please use the color tag for dialog only. Thanks.


----------



## chakken98

No problems, I'll do that.


----------



## Voadam

Chakken, search is an int based skill, not wisdom.


----------



## chakken98

Voadam said:
			
		

> Chakken, search is an int based skill, not wisdom.





oops...Can't believe I missed that.  I correct it in the RG thread


----------



## chakken98

hey everyone, sorry I haven't been around.  Have had a really bad week.  Shouldn't miss anything for a while.


----------



## Voadam

No problem, it was a slow week all around and I have Supreme Court stuff I have to deal with today.


----------



## Voadam

I got an early birthday gift, so I will now be considering spells from the Spell Compendium as another possible source.


----------



## Shayuri

YAY! Happy birthday!

Funny, I just had mine yesterday.

And your present is my present!


----------



## Pyrex

Happy birthday to both of you then.


----------



## chakken98

happy birthday you two.  hope you had a good day


----------



## Voadam

Detect magic allows you to discern the school on a succesful spellcraft check.

If you want to Shayuri please choose how you want the different schools to manifest, what colors they will show up as under Inamar's sight and I will go with it.


----------



## Shayuri

Oh hey, yeah. Good call.

I'll just assign each school a color, how about...

Abjuration - White
Conjuration - Green
Divination - Yellow
Enchantment - Violet
Evocation - Red
Illusion - Blue
Necromancy - Black
Transmutation - Orange

Then if you roll Spellcraft, you can describe the results IC in terms of the visual component...with the strength of the aura being how bright it is. Etc.


----------



## chakken98

Hey guys just FYI for you all, I might end up getting sent to Iraq....As I'm in the air force.  when i know more I'll let you know so we can plan for that...


----------



## Voadam

Wow.

All right Chakken, thanks for letting us know and keeping us informed. 

You been in the Air Force long?


----------



## chakken98

yeah, been in for almost 9 years now.  but I'll keep you up to date on what happens...can't tell what the military will do....


----------



## Shayuri

Mew. Good luck, Chakken. Regardless of political beliefs, Iraq's a dangerous place. I hope you can stay here.


----------



## chakken98

I'm not to worried about it being a bad place, I know what I signed on for.  Now my wife on the other hand isn't to happy about it but she knows that I have to do what they tell me.  Hopefully it will be a bust and I'll be able to stay but dunno


----------



## Voadam

Shayuri,

I just re-read the crystal keep Warlock descriptions and the entry for the see the unseen invocation. See the unseen gives only darkvision and see invisible. Detect magic at will is a 2nd level warlock power.


----------



## Shayuri

...oh dear.

You're quite correct. This is the first time I've played a 1st level warlock, and I completely forgot.

My apologies sir.


----------



## chakken98

hey all, sorry about the past 5 days, i had  a tooth pulled on thursday, broke my arm thursday afternoon, had a problem with the meds on friday, got out of the hospital yesterday, finnally able to get on computer today.  i'll get caught up an jump back in if thats alright?


----------



## Voadam

chakken98 said:
			
		

> hey all, sorry about the past 5 days, i had  a tooth pulled on thursday, broke my arm thursday afternoon, had a problem with the meds on friday, got out of the hospital yesterday, finnally able to get on computer today.  i'll get caught up an jump back in if thats alright?




That's quite all right. Just make sure you don't fall in a pit on Wednesday, get stabbed on Thursday, then catch on fire on Friday. That sort of stuff is for your character to experience.  

Sounds like a rough week. My worst complaints were slicing my finger picking up the shattered glass from a measuring cup my son dropped and lack of sleep from comforting him at night when he woke up from bad dreams.


----------



## Voadam

*Combat*

Everybody, for combat please post in for the round without waiting for your turn in combat. I prefer combats to be quick, chaotic, and narrative. I feel there is enough buffer room to make mistakes that you should not worry about mechanically optimizing every action and instead should focus more on taking cool actions and getting into the feel of the scene and your character.

If you are unclear on an IC aspect of the scene, feel free to ask here for more detail or clarification.

Thanks.


----------



## Voadam

I will be gone from 5/26 to 6/3 and expect to resume posting on Monday June 4.


----------



## Pyrex

I'll be out of town over the long weekend as well, so that's fine by me.

Have fun!


----------



## chakken98

That works for me.  You all have a good extended weekend


----------



## chakken98

Hey guys and gal

   I just wanted to give you all an update on me...I won't be going to Iraq anytime soon as I will be requiring surgrey on my wrist...Turns out my arm is not broken but I have some rare disease that only affects about 200000 ppl in the US ever (keinbock disease).  Anyway, I will find out on the 12th when I will be having my surgrey but I will most likely away for about a week as this @#$% requires them to replace the bone with bone from another part of my body...yuck...but when I know more I will tell you all and give you my estimated leave and return dates.  but until then let continue to have some fun...

Oh if you have myspace, look me up as chakken98 and I post a thing about keinbock's if your interested in know more...and hey why not add me as a friend...lol


----------



## Shayuri

Gah! I wish you all the best on your surgery! Rest up, get better, and eat lots of hospital ice cream.


----------



## Voadam

Sorry to hear that Chakken, I'm not on myspace but I'm happy to keep DMing and keep Thelso going while you are recuperating.

Bone transplants, yuck.


----------



## Voadam

Since there is now only one rat and expressed desires to keep it alive for inspection, I'll pause to allow reconsideration of the lethal attacks from Inamar and Weylan. Let me know what actions you wish to take and I will adjudicate them. Including continuing to try killing the last rat.


----------



## chakken98

Yeah Voadam if I need to have that done I'll let you know so you can play Thelso for me while I play the stone bunny thing for a while.


----------



## Voidrazor

Chakken - Sorry to hear about the diagnosis, but I'm glad you don't have to go to Iraq.


----------



## chakken98

Got some good news...or at least better then the last stuff I told you all...I won't need at least at the moment a bone graft...I will be having surgrey but that won't happen until sometime in august so I'll be around until then...when I go on gaming leave I'll let you know Voadam so you can run theslo for me until I return as a lefty instead of a righty...lol....


----------



## Shayuri

Hey! Just as I get back too.

I'm glad to hear things are looking up.

Now wish me luck on getting this apartment, or my backness might be short-lived. Hee.


----------



## chakken98

good luck,  I know how you feel too...got get me into a new place as at the moment I'm homeless...but friends are great in life...


----------



## Voadam

chakken98 said:
			
		

> Got some good news...or at least better then the last stuff I told you all...I won't need at least at the moment a bone graft...I will be having surgrey but that won't happen until sometime in august so I'll be around until then...when I go on gaming leave I'll let you know Voadam so you can run theslo for me until I return as a lefty instead of a righty...lol....




Glad its somewhat better knews for you.


----------



## chakken98

so am I, I would suck not to be able to use my arm and my leg for some time...but I find out whats going on @ 0815 (AZ time) tomorrow morning...so I should have a date of somekind tomorrow...or at least I hope


----------



## Voadam

Just to clarify,

The big chamber at the end of the descending tunnel had two exiting tunnels splitting off it. The rat chittering one (multiple, multiple rats) and the wet earth and fungal tunnel. Going down the fungal tunnel it split again and you entered the fungal pool one with chittering monster noise but there is still the wet earth smell branch unexplored which had a single faint rat noise that Inamar heard.

The fungal pool room has two narrow animal burrow tunnels leading out of its walls that were used either by the three foot mole creatures or the horse length long but narrow monstrous lithob centipede thing (or both).

I'm not sure which rat room (the rat horde or the wet earth one with a single rat noise) that you are heading towards.


----------



## Pyrex

Oh, I misunderstood.  I thought there were a total of two tunnels and two burrows.

Now that's been cleared up I'd suggest the 'wet earth' tunnel first.


----------



## Voidrazor

I'll second that.


----------



## chakken98

I agree with you guys....i didn't realize that either...

Oh and I will be out of service from the 6th of Aug for about 7-9 days...thats when I get cut open to be repaired...


----------



## Voadam

chakken98 said:
			
		

> I agree with you guys....i didn't realize that either...
> 
> Oh and I will be out of service from the 6th of Aug for about 7-9 days...thats when I get cut open to be repaired...





"We can rebuild him, make him stronger, faster,  . . ."


----------



## Shayuri

Hee. I hope the doctor gets a natural 20 on his Craft (Human Flesh) check. Maybe you'll wind up with a Masterwork leg!


----------



## Pyrex

Voadam said:
			
		

> "We can rebuild him, make him stronger, faster,  . . ."




If only they could do both at the same time.  Your choice is basically adamantine or mithral.


----------



## chakken98

Voadam said:
			
		

> "We can rebuild him, make him stronger, faster,  . . ."




Excellent...I like that  

Hee. I hope the doctor gets a natural 20 on his Craft (Human Flesh) check. Maybe you'll wind up with a Masterwork leg!

He better get a 20 cause if he rolls a 1 I'm not going to like that outcome one bit...I'll end up with a goblin limb or something...

If only they could do both at the same time. Your choice is basically adamantine or mithral. 

You know that is a tough choice....going to go with Mithral, seems a little lighter to me...


----------



## Voadam

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> OOC - OK, no R.O.U.S. jokes, so long as the next room doesn't have any lightning sand pits




How tempting it is to have the mud make a "pop, pop, pop" sound right beneath NR4ZN's feet.


----------



## chakken98

Voadam said:
			
		

> How tempting it is to have the mud make a "pop, pop, pop" sound right beneath NR4ZN's feet.





That's just wrong man....lol....


----------



## Pyrex

I'll be out-of-town and unable to post Thursday through Monday.  Feel free to NPC me as necessary until then.


----------



## chakken98

have fun Pyrex


----------



## Pyrex

I certainly plan to.

Heading to the beach for a few days.


----------



## chakken98

sounds great...I havn't seen the ocean in years...maybe I should plan a trip after my surgery....


----------



## Voadam

Sorry for the lack of updates, been a busy week.


----------



## chakken98

Its all good, I think we all have been busy so no worries...


----------



## Shayuri

Arr, no worries.

Good that we're moving again though. Tis a cool game! 

Are we tracking exp in it? If so, I seem to have neglected to note it. Aheh. Can anyone fill me in?


----------



## Voadam

I do not hand out xp for you to track, I will just tell you when you level. Note that from the house rules item creation and xp spells have material component substition requirements so they don't require xp.


----------



## Voadam

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Arr, no worries.
> 
> Good that we're moving again though. Tis a cool game!




Good to hear, thanks!


----------



## Voadam

*special terrain mechanics for this room*

The slick mud in the room presents special terrain rules for the combat that are becoming more apparent to the characters as the fight goes on.

Slick Floor: The floor here is very muddy and slick,
presenting a falling risk. A DC 15 Survival check
makes the hazard noticeable. Otherwise, any character
moving more than half speed through the
maze must make a DC 10 Balance check or fall
prone. A critical miss during combat also requires a
character to make a DC 10 Balance check or fall
prone.

Thelso just rolled a natural one on his spear attack and then a 3 on his balance check.


----------



## chakken98

Thelso just got owned...lol...man 1's sure to suck...


----------



## chakken98

though Thelso is still being rat food....I got something else....Voadam I will need you to NPC Thelso from the 6th of Aug till the 10-11th time frame.  I will be a stone bunny with hopefully better parts.  When I should only be out during that time frame but If I need longer I will let you know....oh and you guys don't rag on my spell after that time..lol..I is going to be tuff for me to type for a while....


----------



## Voadam

Will do, hope it goes well Chakken.


----------



## Voadam

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (Just noticed something, GM...you said she shot the Thelso rat, but I said in my post I was aiming for the Weylan rat...since it was already hurt and all )




Missed that distinction, thanks Shayuri. It makes a difference and I edited the IC thread accordingly. Let's try to keep the IC thread for IC stuff though and post ooc corrections or questions in this thread. Thanks.


----------



## Shayuri

Will do. Sorry.


----------



## chakken98

I just noticed something....you all have me as a druid dover....I be a cleric dover...not a big thing....I haven't paid much attention to it until now....at least I'm not being owned at the moment....


----------



## Voadam

chakken98 said:
			
		

> I just noticed something....you all have me as a druid dover....I be a cleric dover...not a big thing....I haven't paid much attention to it until now....at least I'm not being owned at the moment....




Sorry about that, copying your copy of Voidrazor's action declaration I propogated the error.


----------



## chakken98

no worries....I didnt pay attention to it until that moment...lol....let just hope thelso doesn't fall in the mud again...that would just blow...


----------



## chakken98

Voadam, as of tomorrow I will be out of service until the 12th...I am going to be in phoenix getting pampered by a good friend of mine while I heal up a bit.  See you all then...and if there are any post today I will responsed to them until tomorrow...lol


----------



## Voadam

Thanks for the notice Chakken.

All, sorry for the delay in updates, I'm dealing with a little family crisis as my mother in law was recently hospitalized.


----------



## Voadam

Shayuri, I don't use action points in the game.


----------



## Shayuri

LOL

Wow

Sorry about that. I had just been posting to two M&M games and an Eberron game and I completely lost track of the rules. 

Thanks.


----------



## chakken98

I'm back...bare with my typing for the next few weeks...my arm is pretty beat up.  but i will get caught up and jump in as i may


----------



## Voadam

The badger is at -3 hp and stabilized at disabled.


----------



## Shayuri

Hmm...I don't recall if I asked this before...if so, I apologize. I looked back in this thread and didn't see any indication that I had.

A little while ago, I was rereading the house rules to this campaign, and saw that all skills are class skills...or something to that effect?

Unless I'm misremembering or misunderstanding, that would seriously impact my skill selection for Inamar. In particular, I don't really want her to have, at first anyway, any Knowledge Arcana or Spellcraft or anything like that. It's really inappropriate for her background. 

So! If she can have any skill as a class skill, can I redo the skill selection? And just to make sure I'm not just trying to get useful/needed skills halfway through an adventure, I'd be more than happy to wait for downtime/next level/etc to actually have the new list come into effect.


----------



## Voadam

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hmm...I don't recall if I asked this before...if so, I apologize. I looked back in this thread and didn't see any indication that I had.
> 
> A little while ago, I was rereading the house rules to this campaign, and saw that all skills are class skills...or something to that effect?
> 
> Unless I'm misremembering or misunderstanding, that would seriously impact my skill selection for Inamar. In particular, I don't really want her to have, at first anyway, any Knowledge Arcana or Spellcraft or anything like that. It's really inappropriate for her background.
> 
> So! If she can have any skill as a class skill, can I redo the skill selection? And just to make sure I'm not just trying to get useful/needed skills halfway through an adventure, I'd be more than happy to wait for downtime/next level/etc to actually have the new list come into effect.




What skills do you think are appropriate for her to have instead?


----------



## Shayuri

The background as written has her being a street urchiny sort...

I'd imagine Bluff could stay...that's a good skill for begging the occasional copper. Maybe Disguise or something, for looking injured to enhance that. Some Hide and Move Silent, perhaps, for skulking around and avoiding bigger fish. Sense Motive's always useful for telling when someone's about to hit you, or if an offer is legit...

Okay, she's got 16 ranks at 1st level. 2 class, 1 Int, 1 race, times four. Here's how that might look...

Bluff +5 (2 ranks + 3 Cha)
Disguise +5 (2 ranks + 3 Cha)
Escape Artist +5 (2 ranks + 3 Dex)
Gather Information +5 (2 ranks + 3 Cha)
Hide +5 (2 ranks + 3 Dex)
Move Silently +5 (2 ranks + 3 Dex)
Perform (sing or dance) +5 (2 ranks + 3 Cha)
Sense Motive +2 (2 ranks + 0 Wis)

The idea is of a poor girl begging or performing for her daily bread, probably sleeping in what shelter she can find... Perfect for an unscrupulous sort to make disappear. Who'd miss her? 

Maybe giving up Disguise and/or Escape Artist for more Sense Motive... Then as she levels I'd buy Spellcraft, Use Magic Device and so on as she learns about her abilities. A lot of these "old" skills I probably won't even spent points on in the future...but they might come in handy. Or not.


----------



## Voadam

Shayuri said:
			
		

> The background as written has her being a street urchiny sort...
> 
> I'd imagine Bluff could stay...that's a good skill for begging the occasional copper. Maybe Disguise or something, for looking injured to enhance that. Some Hide and Move Silent, perhaps, for skulking around and avoiding bigger fish. Sense Motive's always useful for telling when someone's about to hit you, or if an offer is legit...
> 
> Okay, she's got 16 ranks at 1st level. 2 class, 1 Int, 1 race, times four. Here's how that might look...
> 
> Bluff +5 (2 ranks + 3 Cha)
> Disguise +5 (2 ranks + 3 Cha)
> Escape Artist +5 (2 ranks + 3 Dex)
> Gather Information +5 (2 ranks + 3 Cha)
> Hide +5 (2 ranks + 3 Dex)
> Move Silently +5 (2 ranks + 3 Dex)
> Perform (sing or dance) +5 (2 ranks + 3 Cha)
> Sense Motive +2 (2 ranks + 0 Wis)
> 
> The idea is of a poor girl begging or performing for her daily bread, probably sleeping in what shelter she can find... Perfect for an unscrupulous sort to make disappear. Who'd miss her?
> 
> Maybe giving up Disguise and/or Escape Artist for more Sense Motive... Then as she levels I'd buy Spellcraft, Use Magic Device and so on as she learns about her abilities. A lot of these "old" skills I probably won't even spent points on in the future...but they might come in handy. Or not.




Any of those could be fine and appropriate enough for the character, decide on a final skill point allocation you feel right for her and adjust your RG entry accordingly. They can go into effect immediately.

My goal with that house rule was to have your characters mechanically match your concepts of the characters rather than be driven by the mechanics of the class archetypes for skills. Same thing with the free multiclassing and a few of the other house rules and campaign guidelines.

For gather info what do you see as her beggar girl modus operandi for gaining info? As written the skill seems limited to buying drinks, but I'm open to other uses such as a vague keeping her ear to the street for rumors style of past use.


----------



## Shayuri

Yeah...I figured Gather Info was more a knack of knowing how to lurk around and casually overhear things than finagling things out of people...though I can also see her playing the wide-eyed innocent and getting people to confide things with her. The goal of course, was to then turn around and find someone who might be interested enough to pay for those gleaned tidbits. 

You know...over here she overhears someone complaining about there being no work in town for a glassblower...and over there she sees the glassblower master firing one of his workers. Those would be the 'gather info' checks.

She could then go back to the first guy and say, "Hey, mister, I know someone who might hire you, but I'll want something for my trouble..."

Oversimplified, but that's the idea.


----------



## Voadam

Voidrazor

I'm not entirely sure what you meant by "NR4ZN climbs around the rim using the ledge as a hand and foothold." Is he going on all fours? Hanging from the edge of the rim? Walking around and using the wall as a handhold to steady against?


----------



## Voidrazor

He'll go on all fours. But I'm assuming there's only enough room to get one arm and one leg on the ledge. The other leg will be on the slope. The other arm will repeatedly plant the tree trunk like a post.


----------



## Voadam

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> He'll go on all fours. But I'm assuming there's only enough room to get one arm and one leg on the ledge. The other leg will be on the slope. The other arm will repeatedly plant the tree trunk like a post.




Gotcha.


----------



## chakken98

Sorry all, I have been a very busy guy the past few days...school started and my daugther broke her shoulder bone...I think the calvical or something so I went to phoenix to be a good daddy and take care of her...


----------



## Voadam

For Weylan, NR4ZN, and Thelso I'd like to hear how fast you plan to move over to the tunnel to join Inamar, slow and careful pace, or more rapidly?


----------



## Voidrazor

NR4ZN will try to gauge the risk while moving. Starting fairly slowly and possibly accellerating.


----------



## Shayuri

You know? I've been trawling for a decent pic of Inamar for months now, because I really am liking this game and that character...and I figured, "Hey, hot chick in tattered clothes with cool tattoos all over. There's probably tons of pics like that."

But...there's not. Elfwood, DeviantArt...nothing is quite right!

Granted, some could work for Ina once she's high level and badass...but I want something for now. *pout*

Any suggestions for sites with large selections of good, tasteful, fantasy art?


----------



## Voadam

I find searching for appropriate images often tough. Google images is pretty terrible in general. D&D art often has tattooed magical women so maybe random trolling through the WotC art galleries for appropriate images. I've had good luck with that before for other characters. The wizards portrait gallery is all black and white and often not that good though there are some gems. I'd also check out Claudio Pozas' stuff, there is probably a link to his site through the Fiery Dragon one. He goes by the handle Klaus on ENWorld.


----------



## Voadam

Not quite the short brown hair but here are some more urban looking mages . . .

From Complete Psionic http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/cpsi_gallery/96342.jpg

From Complete Adventurer http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/cx_gallery/86364.jpg

Before the tattoos? Mysteries of the Moonsea http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/moonsea_gallery/98216.jpg


----------



## Shayuri

Arr...one thing I found on the art sites I've checked so far is that the tattooed mages seem to always be elves.

The hair, I'm not really worried about. I can always tweak the description of the hair if I find a good pic. Ina's hair is not central to her concept. 

The second one you have there isn't bad...and I like the third too.

Maybe I oughtta just photoshop some markings onto an otherwise appropriate picture. 

Thanks for the help and advice!


----------



## Shayuri

Eeee

I know we can't look in the monster thread, but every time I see it update, I get worried.


----------



## Voadam

Pyrex said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm assuming that enough time has passed since the last battle for our Reserve Points to have kicked in (and for Weylan to have recovered his Psionic Focus).




Correct, I updated the RG first entry a while ago but must have forgotten to notify everybody of that.


----------



## Voadam

Pyrex said:
			
		

> OOC:  What's that you're using for goblin, portugese?




Yes.  

I've also used french for elven and german for abyssal in other campaigns though they have not come up in this camaign. Yet.


----------



## Pyrex

Heh, I suppose just about anything sounds evil in german.  

I forget the name of the song/band, but apparently there's fairly popular industrial/heavy-metal track by a european band with german lyrics.

Somewhat in spite of the gloomy tone/image; it turns out the lyrics are a cookie recipie...


----------



## Shayuri

Is it just me, or is this fight REALLY FRACKING HARD for a 1st level group?

...

Probably just me. Still, after wasting every round except one either missing or failing SR checks...at level 1, mind...I feel I have some grounds to be frustrated.  :\ 

Ah well.

In theory, the dice will even out...in theory...


----------



## Pyrex

It's not just you.  It's hard.

What remains to be seen is whether or not it's *too* hard.


----------



## Pyrex

I tried opening the doc you posted IC and Word just choked on it.  Could you repost as text in {code} tags something like this?



		Code:
	

[SIZE=4]
*N.XX
*12R.
*.WBT
*..I.
[/SIZE]


Where: 
 N = NR
 1, 2, 3 etc = Rats
 R = Rat with Knife
 W = Weylan
 B = Badger
 T = Thelso
 I = Inamar
 * = Wall
 X = Pit


----------



## Voidrazor

My word processing program couldn't make sense of the attachment either.


----------



## Shayuri

Nor mine.


----------



## Voadam

Nor mine. Crap. I copied a pdf picture of the room into MS Word and then added in symbols for the party and adversaries. Spent way too much time creating a basic populated room picture.

Oh well, the key point was that with his 10' spacing NR4ZN is blocked by the walls of the cavern and the opponent rats, to move more he must get past the rats, either killing them, overrunning, bullrushing, etc.

Have I ever mentioned how creating combat maps has been the bane of my online DMing?


----------



## Voadam

Pyrex said:
			
		

> I tried opening the doc you posted IC and Word just choked on it.  Could you repost as text in {code} tags something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [SIZE=4]
> *N.XX
> *12R.
> *.WBT
> *..I.
> [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> Where:
> N = NR
> 1, 2, 3 etc = Rats
> R = Rat with Knife
> W = Weylan
> B = Badger
> T = Thelso
> I = Inamar
> * = Wall
> X = Pit




I will work on getting an aski code type of map later.


----------



## Voadam

re-uploaded the doc file and I got it to work when I clicked on it. If if does not work for you let me know and I will start up a code map.


----------



## Voadam

OOC: If I'm reading your map correctly that's 20' of diagonal movement (15' for the diagonal step into difficult terrain then 5' for the second diagonal step) followed by a single attack.

20' of movement is correct by my reckoning. First diagonal is 5 doubled for difficult terrain, second is 10' for the second diagonal. It sets up for a flank attack as well.


----------



## chakken98

Hey all I am finally back.  Voadam is aware of whats going on but I have had some pretty big and bad things occur in my life which had caused me to dissappear while I sorted through it all.  Hopefully I can figure out whats going on in the game.  Hopefully I haven't missed out on a whole lot but, most likely I have...lol...anyway, thanks for putting up with me...I am looking forward to getting back in this....


----------



## Voadam

chakken98 said:
			
		

> Hey all I am finally back.  Voadam is aware of whats going on but I have had some pretty big and bad things occur in my life which had caused me to dissappear while I sorted through it all.  Hopefully I can figure out whats going on in the game.  Hopefully I haven't missed out on a whole lot but, most likely I have...lol...anyway, thanks for putting up with me...I am looking forward to getting back in this....




Quick summary

Chamber after the ooze pit you almost fell into that dissolved your spear. In this chamber there is a pit full of swarming rats in the corner, and a three-foot tall bipedal rat thing armed with a white stone dagger and five evil-looking big quadruped rats. The rat thing devastated NR4ZN when it flanked him and was able to get at unprotected warzoder innards. The party has been dispatching the big rats eliminating a lot of flanking, but the rat thing is inhumanly quick and hard to hit. It also seems to take less damage than it should from NR4ZN's club and it has some resistance to Inamar's bolts.

Thelso has 1 first level spell left and all his zero level ones. Thelso's spear was lost before but he still has a bite attack.

Here are Thelso's spells. 1 cure light wounds, magic weapon, bless, shield of faith, 0 resistance, light, guidance, read magic

See the rogue gallery (link in my sig) for current hp.


----------



## chakken98

I still have my crossbow correct...?


----------



## Voadam

chakken98 said:
			
		

> I still have my crossbow correct...?




I had forgotten about it, but yes you do.


----------



## Pyrex

My opologies for not posting recently.  I've been fighting off a cold and thereby not spending much time in front of a PC.


----------



## chakken98

Voadam said:
			
		

> I had forgotten about it, but yes you do.





Good stuff I beleive that I have only fire 2 bolts so that should leave me with 18....I hope I remember that.


----------



## Voadam

Shayuri,

I don't think Weylan has shared any of the goblin's gibberings yet with the rest of the party.

Inamar does not speak goblin.


----------



## Voadam

Voidrazor, in case the IC thread was not clear, NR4ZN vastly outpowers the small, not strong rat man in grappling. But the rat is very slippery when trying to escape from the grapple, essentially a toss up when he tries to escape.


----------



## Pyrex

Weylan's been a bit busy.  

That, and he wasn't entirely certain what the rat-thing was talking about anyway.


----------



## Voadam

Moving while grappled takes a standard action, requires a successful grapple check (+4 if the opponent is pinned) and goes at 1/2 speed.

The tunnel between the room and the pit chamber counts as squeezing for a large creature like NR4ZN so each square counts as 2 for movement.


----------



## Shayuri

Argh! My apologies.

I'll fix my post.

Shucks. Been so distracted lately, I forgot the specifics of the situation.


----------



## Voadam

I don't believe Chakken's situation is going to resolve soon so I expect to move Thelso to inactive status once we get to a good point story wise. Would you like to adventure as a three person party or open it up for more recruitment? We are close to a good down time point.


----------



## Shayuri

I think we have a good group, but I'd love to see some more people join.


----------



## Voadam

I will be gone Thursday and Friday for the american Thanksgiving holiday.


----------



## Pyrex

My apologies for just dissappearing for a week; last week I moved to a new house and it caused significantly more upheaval than I expected.  :/

Anyhow, I'm back and will be posting soon.


----------



## Voadam

Good to have you back then Pyrex, hope everything is settled and going smoothly for you now. We were in a holiday down time for most of the week anyway.

I hate moving.

In game I need to know whether Weylan tries to move out with Inamar, move to a different area to spread out the party, or does something different. Weylan is not nauseated or disabled but is taking damage from the rats.

I need to know the same for NR4ZN, Voidrazor, and whether you drop the rat corpse or hold onto it.


----------



## Pyrex

I'll post this afternoon.  Catching up on quite a bit today yet.


----------



## Voadam

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (mew...did Inamar take that damage too? I need to double check her damage count when I get home...)




No the swarm only inflicts it on things in the swarm on its turn, everybody got out except NR4ZN and the corpse and the swarm did not chase you as it did the whole party last round.


----------



## Voadam

I will be away on vacation Thursday and Friday Dec. 6, and 7.


----------



## Pyrex

Shayuri said:
			
		

> She backs away, covering her mouth, then finally blurts, "Oh Weylan... It IS the druid. Remember what the king said? He went through some ritual to turn into a plant and keep coming back from the dead."




Oy, that was so long ago (real-time) that I had completely forgotten about it.


----------



## Shayuri

Hah! Me too! I had just looked back at the page where we got the mission (7 or 8 I believe) today by coincidence, then saw you saying that.

Fortuitous timing, as they say.


----------



## Voadam

I was wondering whether you were going to attack and get into a fight with the plant demon before somebody remembered that little piece of description from King Alagor.


----------



## Shayuri

Evahl!

Hee


----------



## Pyrex

Heh, yeah, after Shayuri commented I went searching back through the IC thread to catch myself back up.


----------



## Voadam

Start thinking about what you want to advance to at level 2, its coming up.   

Advance notice of whether or not you will stick to your current classes and what discretionary power/spell/feat choices you are thinking of are appreciated.


----------



## Shayuri

*does happy dance*

Hurrah!

I'll definitely be sticking with my classes.

New Invocation: TBD (thinking Dark One's Luck, or the Identify one from Dragon Magic...)

New 0 lvl Spell: TBD (possibly acid splash to help with SR and/or regenerators...)

New Feat: Arcane Mastery (from Complete Arcane...it allows a spellcaster to 'take 10' on SR checks and do so even under stress)

New Class Abilities: Detect Magic from Warlock...and hopefully I'll get a chance to get a familiar. 

Yee!


----------



## Voadam

Shayuri said:
			
		

> *does happy dance*
> 
> Hurrah!
> 
> . . .
> 
> ...and hopefully I'll get a chance to get a familiar.
> 
> Yee!




An undead badger familiar? I'm sure there is a feat somewhere to make that feasible . . .


----------



## Pyrex

I'll be sticking with PsyWar/Soulknife.

Feats:  
 Speed of Thought (PsyWar Bonus Feat)
Enhanced Elan Resistance (Level 2 feat)

New Power: Grip of Iron


----------



## Shayuri

Voadam said:
			
		

> An undead badger familiar? I'm sure there is a feat somewhere to make that feasible . . .




Hmmmm...undead familiar...

Nah. Too dark. For now.


----------



## Voadam

Pyrex said:
			
		

> I'll be sticking with PsyWar/Soulknife.
> 
> Feats:
> Speed of Thought (PsyWar Bonus Feat)
> Enhanced Elan Resistance (Level 2 feat)
> 
> New Power: Grip of Iron




I'm fine with both the feat and the power. The feat is powerful but essentially self healing power is something I don't have a problem with and conceptually seems particularly right for a psychic warrior/soulknife melee concept elan character.


----------



## Voadam

Shayuri said:
			
		

> *does happy dance*
> 
> Hurrah!
> 
> I'll definitely be sticking with my classes.
> 
> New Invocation: TBD (thinking Dark One's Luck, or the Identify one from Dragon Magic...)
> 
> New 0 lvl Spell: TBD (possibly acid splash to help with SR and/or regenerators...)
> 
> New Feat: Arcane Mastery (from Complete Arcane...it allows a spellcaster to 'take 10' on SR checks and do so even under stress)
> 
> New Class Abilities: Detect Magic from Warlock...and hopefully I'll get a chance to get a familiar.
> 
> Yee!




I'm fine with Arcane Mastery as a feat (reducing combat rolls, woohoo!) http://realmshelps.dandello.net/cgi-bin/feats.pl?Arcane_Mastery,CAr

I'd have to think over the ID invocation. Dragon magic adepts are on a web enhancement and I've played one with that power even though I don't own that book and its not in crystal keep. I'm going to think it over as I'm not sure the two types of invocations can be swapped between classes but I'm leaning towards allowing it because I like it for removing item IDing, and it fits well with the warlock as living magic theme that Inamar has going.


----------



## Shayuri

Thankee on Arcane Mastery...I'd always planned on asking for it, but didn't think it'd be useful so soon! 

As for the invocation, yeah, it doesn't work for all flavors of warlock, but unless we get a wizard Inamar would logically inherit magic item ID'ing duties. I could take the spell as a sorceror, but that introduces the hassles of expensive components which then have to be somehow traded for and kept track of...etc etc. In a more conventional game, it's not as big an issue...but I suspect the Dover village doesn't have a guy selling magic pearls for 100gp a pop like a lot of campaign worlds do. 

Anyway, it's not a BIG deal. If you decide the ID invocation is too much, I'll take Identify next level as a sorc spell and something like Entropic Warding this level. Otherwise I'll take the ID invocation, since it expands her party role a bit and, as you say, suits her concept very well.


----------



## Pyrex

Voadam said:
			
		

> I'm fine with both the feat and the power. The feat is powerful but essentially self healing power is something I don't have a problem with and conceptually seems particularly right for a psychic warrior/soulknife melee concept elan character.




That was kind of my thought.  I was going to need to burn a feat to improve healing ability eventually (i.e., taking Expanded Knowledge to learn a healing power...); but Enhanced Resilience seemed more thematic (you're right though, it's bloody powerful.  I probably wouldn't allow it in a game with a more normal power level).


----------



## Voadam

I expect to be offline from Saturday Dec. 22 to Thursday Jan. 4. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Pyrex

Well then, Merry Christmas and see you after the new year!


----------



## Pyrex

I'm back from the holidays and will be posting IC today.


----------



## Drowned Hero

Hello everyone. Rooth is accepted to the mix and the character is posted in the RG thread.
Im not gonna read to much of the adventure so far so i keep myself from metagaming 

Msiter GM please tell when I can post IC so i dont distrub anything 
Happy to be onboard!

-DH


----------



## Voadam

Drowned quick things on the RG entry.

1 you still have a rapier in the weapon stat place but not in the equipment bought area. Since you already have a MW longsword, MW flail, and a spear I'm guessing you didn't want another sword as well.

2 Could you include an entry for the shifting rules for reference purposes? How many times per day, the stat boost and type of bonus, the duration, visual changes.

3 You've got the shield and longsword or shield and flail, do you plan to do Two weapon shield bashses?

If so please do out another full attack entry for that style.

If not then you might want to consider the alternative weapon style mastery paths from FFG's Wildscape. I believe there is a weapon and shield style as well as a non weapon explorer style that gives bonuses on things like saves and extra languages.

Pbp is slow but I'm closing in on the entry point for the new characters.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Voadam

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Thankee on Arcane Mastery...I'd always planned on asking for it, but didn't think it'd be useful so soon!
> 
> As for the invocation, yeah, it doesn't work for all flavors of warlock, but unless we get a wizard Inamar would logically inherit magic item ID'ing duties. I could take the spell as a sorceror, but that introduces the hassles of expensive components which then have to be somehow traded for and kept track of...etc etc. In a more conventional game, it's not as big an issue...but I suspect the Dover village doesn't have a guy selling magic pearls for 100gp a pop like a lot of campaign worlds do.
> 
> Anyway, it's not a BIG deal. If you decide the ID invocation is too much, I'll take Identify next level as a sorc spell and something like Entropic Warding this level. Otherwise I'll take the ID invocation, since it expands her party role a bit and, as you say, suits her concept very well.




I'm OKing the dragon magic ID power.

I'll need spell selections. 

For conjurations that ignore spell resistance I reduce them to be less powerful than comparable evocations that face spell resistance. So acid splash will do 1 hp no sr compared to ray of frost's evocation 1d3 or switch to evocation and do 1d3 but subject to sr. I think of evocation as the big damage dealing school, conjuration can do damage spells as well, but not as efficiently. Acid arrow is fine as is. lesser orb spells turn into evocations subject to sr.

Remember I own spell compendium, magic of Faerun, and a bunch of 3rd party magic books to choose from in addition to the easy reference srd ones.


----------



## Voadam

If everybody could update their RG sheets to level 2.

Voidrazor, let me know what feat you are going with, and whether you plan to continue in armor adept.


----------



## Pyrex

Ok.  I'll update sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Drowned Hero

Voadam said:
			
		

> Drowned quick things on the RG entry.
> 
> 1 you still have a rapier in the weapon stat place but not in the equipment bought area. Since you already have a MW longsword, MW flail, and a spear I'm guessing you didn't want another sword as well.
> 
> 2 Could you include an entry for the shifting rules for reference purposes? How many times per day, the stat boost and type of bonus, the duration, visual changes.
> 
> 3 You've got the shield and longsword or shield and flail, do you plan to do Two weapon shield bashses?




1. deleted
2. done
3. no. Im thinking inusing the shield and sword\flail as normal, in wait to gain the razorclaw trait where the shield will go lost and do two weapon fighting.


----------



## Pyrex

Weylan has been updated to level 2.


----------



## Voadam

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Weylan has been updated to level 2.




Hp go to 28 

soulknife d10 half is 5.5 round up to 6 not down to 5 (I'm guessing that's the discrepancy in calculation between us).

10+6 (HD) +4 (Con) +8 (psionic body with 4 psionic feats).

That's a ton of hp, plus the enhanced elan resistance, you can take the damage.


----------



## Voadam

Do you think we should start a new IC thread for the next chapter with the new PCs?

I'm leaning towards it.


----------



## Pyrex

Voadam said:
			
		

> Hp go to 28
> 
> soulknife d10 half is 5.5 round up to 6 not down to 5 (I'm guessing that's the discrepancy in calculation between us).
> 
> 10+6 (HD) +4 (Con) +8 (psionic body with 4 psionic feats).
> 
> That's a ton of hp, plus the enhanced elan resistance, you can take the damage.




Yep, that's it.  I was taking "Half the Max" instead of "Avg Round Up".

But yeah, that's the idea.  Before I started you'd been pitching it as a dangerous game (which you backed up with the house rules) so I figured that if I wanted to stick around as a melee fighter I needed to be pretty darned resilient.



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Do you think we should start a new IC thread for the next chapter with the new PCs?
> 
> I'm leaning towards it.




Our IC thread is getting long enough it's probably time for a new one anyway.


----------



## Voadam

I expect to start a new IC thread on Thursday.


----------



## Shayuri

Is the new thread for new PC's only so far?

I saw the druid mentioned but not the rest of us.

Also, did Inamar ever check the dead ratboss body for Stuff To Take?


----------



## Voadam

All six PCs are now face to face and can post in the new IC thread.

I'll double check on Gannu and get back to you on it.


----------



## Voidrazor

Voadam said:
			
		

> If everybody could update their RG sheets to level 2.
> 
> Voidrazor, let me know what feat you are going with, and whether you plan to continue in armor adept.



Eep! I've been forgetting to check the OOC thread since the subscription function went kabloey. I'd like to continue with armor adept and take EWP: Spiked Chain. Is it OK to spend the Suit Points on more DR? Or possibly an active Force Field; how many Power Points would NR4ZN have?


----------



## hellrazor111

I lost the copy of my character sheet, do you have a copy Voadam?

If not I'll create another, but ill need my racial bonuses and abilities


----------



## Voidrazor

I'm going out of town today and Tuesday. I'll aim to have a post up in the new thread Wednesday.


----------



## Voadam

hellrazor111 said:
			
		

> I lost the copy of my character sheet, do you have a copy Voadam?
> 
> If not I'll create another, but ill need my racial bonuses and abilities




Just the one in the recruiting thread which will still be there.


----------



## Voadam

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> I'm going out of town today and Tuesday. I'll aim to have a post up in the new thread Wednesday.



Sounds good. I need to look over the armor adept stuff but no DR increase at this level.


----------



## Voidrazor

In that case, is it OK to dump all the suit points into HP? That would bring him to 21 total at level 2.


----------



## Voadam

I've been offline for a while and will be for a little while more.

My wife and son are sick (nothing serious) so I'm splitting time at home taking care of them and then cramming in tons of work. I will post again when things settle down.


----------



## Shayuri

Just doing the bump!


----------



## Voadam

I posted a huge update on Friday but it got lost during the site crash.

I'll try and rewrite it tonight.


----------



## Shayuri

Argh! That's awful!

I sympathize. That's happened to me more than once on various messageboards.


----------



## Voadam

Got half of it done up, will do the second half when I get a chance.


----------



## Voadam

Rooth knows where the goblin hunting territory borders the treant territory and can lead the way, though she has not been past the border marked by the warg ear border marks.


----------



## Shayuri

Will we need to Identify the staff to know what it's precise abilities are?

Also, is the cloak that Weylan got magical, or just a cloak?


----------



## Pyrex

I believe it was indicated earlier that it was magical, but like the cloak we've no idea what it does.


----------



## Shayuri

Not to worry!

I just happen to have taken a new invocation that can find out.


----------



## Voadam

The staff will give a +1 on cure spells cast through it to those who participated in the ritual and gives a +1 on spell penetration checks.

Its an item that will grow in power as you gain levels.


----------



## Voadam

General marching order for traveling?


----------



## Shayuri

Keen!

Thankee sai.

I'll take the middle rear position. Second or third to last.


----------



## Pyrex

And the cloak?

Weylan will typically be scouting within a 50' orbit of the party as he's a whole lot sneakier than NR.


----------



## Drowned Hero

Up front


----------



## hellrazor111

I'll go last, keeping an eyes and ears peeled for someone/somthing following us


(I lost my character sheet and can't seem to find it in the thread, I know what everything but racial stat and skill modifiers and racial skill points)This makes me feel so stupid


----------



## Voadam

*Don't sweat it Hellrazor*

recruiting thread post 85, page 3.


----------



## Voadam

Any special precautions when camping at night? I'm assuming one person rotating watch, Inamar with her darkvision going.

Do you make campfires in general?


----------



## Pyrex

We should probably skip the fire overnight (though a small cookfire during dusk/dawn should be ok) and try not to have any visible light sources if possible.

Which does limit the watch schedule quite a bit.


----------



## Voadam

Night watch.

NR4ZN does not sleep but does not have night vision.

Leave the whole watch up to him while everybody else gets good rest?


----------



## Shayuri

Inamar will take a shift in addition to NR.

Is NR repaired?


----------



## hellrazor111

Syfer will take a shift


----------



## Voidrazor

I'm assuming that NR4ZN is at full HP's and reserve points. But that's not exactly the same as being repaired. At some point in the past, before it crashlanded in the Wildwood, NR4ZN could fly, had plasma weapons, micromilimeter radar, etc.


----------



## Shayuri

So...am I correct in saying that no one can act yet except "Gernak" in this new battle?


----------



## Drowned Hero

Shayuri said:
			
		

> So...am I correct in saying that no one can act yet except "Gernak" in this new battle?




I would think that is the right assumption to make.


----------



## Voadam

Sorry if this wasn't clear, Gravan is awake, aware of "Gernak", aware his companions are asleep, and it is currently Gravan's turn in the initiative sequence.

Gernak's action was floating in and babbling disturbingly.


----------



## Pyrex

Voadam said:
			
		

> I'll go with that, though in the future I would prefer suggestions such as these in the ooc thread before posting actions.




Sorry for jumping the gun a bit, but that's an explicitly listed use of Listen so I just thought I'd keep things moving; I just figured the other sleepers would roll their own listen checks.


----------



## Voadam

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Sorry for jumping the gun a bit, but that's an explicitly listed use of Listen so I just thought I'd keep things moving; I just figured the other sleepers would roll their own listen checks.




No problem, I'm fine with you pointing out relevant rules and such to me, but since I'm handling the dice rolling in this game I prefer it be in the ooc thread.

You are also correct in that I'm posting cyclical initiative with the PC up next at the top.


----------



## Voadam

The Player's Guide to Oathbound has been released as a free zipped 250 page bookmarked but relatively unformatted pdf:

http://ghostwind.net/PGO.zip


----------



## Voadam

*I'm getting lazier.  *

I've been rolling everything for this game but if you want to do your own rolls for attacks on www.invisiblecastle.com I will use them.


----------



## Voadam

Pyrex said:
			
		

> OOC2: Somewhat bizarrely, my Mindblade isn't actually considered a magic weapon.  Which means in all likelyhood I'm just wasting my time...  :\




Actually, it is considered a magic weapon.  

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/psionic/classes/soulknife.htm



> The blade can be broken (it has hardness 10 and 10 hit points); however, a soulknife can simply create another on his next move action. The moment he relinquishes his grip on his blade, it dissipates (unless he intends to throw it; see below). *A mind blade is considered a magic weapon for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction*.




If I chose to use a monster with 3.0 DR or a modified version of 3.5 that used plusses (something I'm considering for certain all or nothing DR/magic monsters but won't decide until it actually comes up) I would consider it magical and not +1 until you get the 4th level power making it +1, but I would still rule it can still affect incorporeal.

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/specialAbilities.htm#incorporeality



> Incorporeal creatures can be harmed only by other incorporeal creatures, by magic weapons, or by spells, spell-like effects, or supernatural effects. They are immune to all nonmagical attack forms. They are not burned by normal fires, affected by natural cold, or harmed by mundane acids.
> 
> Even when struck by magic or magic weapons, an incorporeal creature has a 50% chance to ignore any damage from a corporeal source—except for a force effect or damage dealt by a ghost touch weapon.




Note it does not say +1 weapons.

It could be argued that magical for purposes of DR means not magical for other purposes under RAW, but I am ruling it is sufficient to work on incorporeal creatures.

A soulblade being able to strike ghostly spirits seems thematically appropriate to me.


----------



## Pyrex

I thought so too, I must've just missed that sentence when I went and checked the description.

Apparently I fail at reading comprehension today.


----------



## Pyrex

I'll be out-of-town and offline for the next two weeks or so (4/18 through 5/4) while in the caribbean for my wedding and honeymoon.    

Please feel free to NPC my character in my absence as I'll likely be to busy snorkling to spend any time (web) surfing.


----------



## Voadam

Pyrex said:
			
		

> I'll be out-of-town and offline for the next two weeks or so (4/18 through 5/4) while in the caribbean for my wedding and honeymoon.
> 
> Please feel free to NPC my character in my absence as I'll likely be to busy snorkling to spend any time (web) surfing.




Congratulations!


----------



## Pyrex

I have returned!

I'll post IC sometime in the next day or so as I have time to catch up.


----------



## Voadam

I will be on vacation and expect to be without internet access from 6/21 through 6/30.


----------



## Voadam

I'm back but have a lot of catch up work to do at work, I expect to start the game again on Thursday.


----------



## Drowned Hero

well... welcome back!


----------



## Voadam

Brazeku, I believe the PH II wildshape does not allow speech in the nonhuman form, you have to turn back human to speak.

Drowned, Climbing a tree is DC 15 and you go 1/4 speed which rounds down to 5 feet. Each move is a check, requires 2 hands (no shield), and you lose dex while climbing.

Drowned, does beasthide shifter determine the +2 stat or do you get to pick? I don't have the dragon article on Shifters with me.

A reminder that falling damage is house ruled to cumulative so 10' = 1d6 while 20' = 1d6 +2d6 while 30' = 1d6 +2d6 +3d6.


----------



## Drowned Hero

Voadam said:


> 1Drowned, Climbing a tree is DC 15 and you go 1/4 speed which rounds down to 5 feet. Each move is a check, requires 2 hands (no shield), and you lose dex while climbing.
> 
> 2Drowned, does beasthide shifter determine the +2 stat or do you get to pick? I don't have the dragon article on Shifters with me.
> 
> 3A reminder that falling damage is house ruled to cumulative so 10' = 1d6 while 20' = 1d6 +2d6 while 30' = 1d6 +2d6 +3d6.




1 I understand
2 Shifting (Su): Once per day, a shifter can enter a state where he can change into a lycanthropic state. 
Adding a +2 bonus to one of the charcters physical ability scores. (str, dex or con).
Shifting is a free actionand last for a number of rounds equal to 3+ the shifters con modifier

I guess i shuld pick one. make that con so my ac remains 21 as ive all along have been thinking it the ability to use while shifting.
3 so im gonna die for sure


----------



## Voadam

Drowned Hero said:


> 3 so im gonna die for sure




My real life fear of heights manifest as a law of nature in my games 

Dropping would be a free action you could do any time during your turn. With the beast below you though moving past it would generally be movement provoking an AoO.


----------



## Voadam

I got a picture of the red furred monster up in the IC thread, enjoy.


----------



## Shayuri

I am really loving this game, but Enworld is basically broken now, and doesn't look like it's coming back anytime soon.

What do you guys think about moving the game to a more...functional location?


----------



## Drowned Hero

Im just having sporadic delays to enter the site, nothing *to* disturbing you ask me. What place is this anyways? ^^


----------



## Pyrex

ENWorld is broken?

Seems fine to me.


----------



## Voadam

Glad you are enjoying the game Shayuri. 

I think it is just transition bugs to the new system of ENWorld 2 as large numbers of people use it and problems get exposed. I expect that should smooth out over time. I have been frustrated numerous times over the last couple of weeks as my posting time has been a bit sporadic and I've lost a number of posts or its been too slow for me to get to everything in the time I had, but I expect things to improve and do not want to search out alternative sites.


----------



## Drowned Hero

OOC: [sblock]I will be on vacations the next 7 days. GM, Please use Rooth as best possible [/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero

Back!


----------



## Pyrex

How far are we from the campfire?  Rounds or minutes?


----------



## Voadam

Pyrex said:


> How far are we from the campfire?  Rounds or minutes?




I'm moving you up to a rounds point. The party could activate powers or whatnot, go with ranged weapons, or charge into melee.


----------



## Brazeku

Unfortunately, I'm finding that PbP isn't really to my tastes.  I'm going to have to withdraw before I further damage the game by being constantly absent, I'm really not interested in causing any type of harm to the story.  If you want to use Gravan for whatever, consider him your property.


Sorry about this,
-B


----------



## Voadam

Brazeku said:


> Unfortunately, I'm finding that PbP isn't really to my tastes.  I'm going to have to withdraw before I further damage the game by being constantly absent, I'm really not interested in causing any type of harm to the story.  If you want to use Gravan for whatever, consider him your property.
> 
> 
> Sorry about this,
> -B




Sorry to hear that Brazeku, I liked the way you played your character. I appreciate the notice though. Its been a tough year for getting in regular posts and this has slowed the game down on my end more than I planned.


----------



## hellrazor111

Considering that I don't have any PC classes, just racial HD, would you still allow my character to be gestalt?


----------



## Voadam

hellrazor111 said:


> Considering that I don't have any PC classes, just racial HD, would you still allow my character to be gestalt?




Remember that gestalt was a character creation option that affected point buy for your stats. You chose the 40 point buy but non gestalt option for your 2HD +1 LA race. This ended up giving you a 22 str, 18 dex, 16 con, and 14 wis which is a pretty strong ability array for a warrior type.

Are you thinking you want to rejigger him to be 32 point buy for gestalt with a normal class and an NPC class (I treat humanoid HD as an NPC class)?


----------



## Voadam

With Brazeku's departure I want to get the group's input, do you want me to recruit a replacement or do you want to push on with the five of you?


----------



## Drowned Hero

Im fine with another player, and im fine without


----------



## hellrazor111

Voadam said:


> Remember that gestalt was a character creation option that affected point buy for your stats. You chose the 40 point buy but non gestalt option for your 2HD +1 LA race. This ended up giving you a 22 str, 18 dex, 16 con, and 14 wis which is a pretty strong ability array for a warrior type.
> 
> Are you thinking you want to rejigger him to be 32 point buy for gestalt with a normal class and an NPC class (I treat humanoid HD as an NPC class)?




Oh, forgot that I had 40 pt not 32....err, nevermind then.

I'm thinking the same as Drowned Hero about a new player.


----------



## Voidrazor

Yah, either way is fine with me.


----------



## Shayuri

Hee...I spose I don't really have a preference. What class was our MIA again? Was it something we were in want of?


----------



## Voadam

He was a gestalt druid/monk with an emphasis on healing.


----------



## Voadam

A reminder of how reserve points work.

You have your normal hp. You have an equal number of reserve points.

When you are down hp and rest a couple of minutes the reserve points turn into hp, until you are back up to full max normal hp again.

Healing goes to hp first and then to drained reserve points after all hp are back.

Reserve points heal just like normal hp, so if you use up your reserve points and then get seriously wounded say down to 0 hp, it will take twice your normal hp in healing to get back to full hp and full reserve.

You can go twice as long without needing healing but then you need to heal up twice as much to get to full with the full reserves back. 

In the rogue gallery the first entry lists each character with max normal hp, current hp, and reserve points left.

Syfer is down 19 out of 19 hp but has 19 reserve points. Syfer will go back to full hp but use up all his reserve points.

Rooth is down to 11 reserve points after the incident with the vore and jumping out of the tree earlier. She is down 15 so she can only turn 11 of those reserve points back to hp leaving her with no reserve points and down 4 hp.

NR4ZN is down 10 hp and has 17/21 reserve points left.

Let me know what healing Inamar wants to do.


----------



## Drowned Hero

The consensus was to hunt down the goblins
that separated in one big group, one heading for what we now know to be moonstone mines and a small one we attacked. Im right?

As i undertand, the logical move is now hunt down this large group that is heading for one of two mines. Mines that has a chief wielding dragon fire, strange enough with the help of a gem he uses and the chief has a unknown number of goblins loyals mining the moonstone.

Hope i got it right, i feel a bit lost in the story.


----------



## Shayuri

Hee. it's been awhile since the big reveal, and I'm not sure that you were really there for it. I'll have Inamar fill you guys in.


----------



## Voadam

Quick recap from Rooth's perspective

Rooth works for a treant druid and got sent to aid a vine druid. The vine druid had been robbed by a fire wielding reptilian humanoid who led a large band of goblins, rats, and worgs. the reptile chief uses the evil gem the vine druid had been guarding to call on dark forces for power.

At the vine druid's grove you all participated in a ritual to bind yourselves together in your quest through the druid's staff that Inamar now wields. The vine druid charged you to follow them, find out what you can, do what damage to stop them as you can, and then to report back to the druid with wide discretion on whether you can engage them or how to approach this.

You all set off to track the goblin band but were delayed by a storm and a goblin spirit that was left behind at one of the goblin resting sites where apparently things happened (dead worg, storm lightning split trees, burnt trees, new alien tracks, goblin body matching the spirit hanging from a vine noose). 

The goblin band split and you followed the smaller swifter group to here and overcame them.

According to your prisoner his small group was heading to one rock mine to gather more allies for the new chief while the big band was heading to the Gannu moonstone mines.


----------



## Pyrex

My apologies for dissappearing for a couple weeks there.  Real-life got kinda busy, then there was the holiday...

Either way, I'm back now.


----------



## Voadam

Happy New Year all!


----------



## Pyrex

Happy new year!


----------



## Voadam

I'm happy to have the situation resolve and move on and I'm fine with whatever you choose to do. I'm not trying to give you moral traps with prisoner dilemmas. 

Knock them out and leave them tied up (this is wilderness with predators but also their own goblin territory), kill them, take them with you as prisoners, free them but order them banished from the Gannu for a year, etc. They only know your descriptions, not who you actually are or what you are truly doing besides interested in the Gannu doings and attacking their band.

Whatever you choose to do with them I will be fine with.


----------



## Voadam

Drowned Hero.

There will be no rule implications for killing the prisoners, I don't even include alignment or paladin codes with divine retribution.

Therefore I implemented your stated intended action.


----------



## Drowned Hero

Away until 2 february 09. Please NPC my character until then.


----------



## Drowned Hero

Drowned Hero said:


> Away until 2 february 09. Please NPC my character until then.




Back


----------



## Drowned Hero

Just out of curiosity. do you guys se my signature in every post i make or just the 1st of each page?


----------



## Pyrex

Seems to have gone back to sig-with-every-post instead of one-sig-per-page.

Not sure when that changed...


----------



## Voadam

Pyrex said:


> Seems to have gone back to sig-with-every-post instead of one-sig-per-page.
> 
> Not sure when that changed...




I believe it has been that way since the last website revamp, at least a couple of weeks now.


----------



## Voadam

I am considering a house rules change.

I want hp healing to be easier than under the core rules and less magic dependent. I want healing magic to be a beneficial option but not a necessity. I tried to accomplish this with reserve points but I'm not entirely satisfied with the solution. It only allows one set of hp to be self healed out of combat then requires twice the rest/healing to regain full capacity. 

It has not become an issue yet but I don't want to hit speed bumps that halt the plot to bed rest PCs due to being involved in normal D&D style combats. Alternately I don't want PCs to feel they have to jump into dangerous situations with dangerously low hp just to keep up with the plot based solely on how much magical healing there is in the party. With reserve points the problem is partially alleviated but healing magic is still very important to get up to full and in certain situations becomes more important due to having twice as much to heal.

I really like the way 4e approaches the issue with healing surges. 

1 Each PC gets a number of healing surges per day based on a number associated with their class (usually 6, but some have 7 or 9) plus their con bonus. 

2 Using a healing surge heals up 1/4 max hp. 

3 Once per combat a PC can use a standard action to catch a second wind and use a surge to heal himself.

4 healing surges can be used outside of combat as many times as desired until they are used up.

5 magic healing allows the immediate use of a surge plus the healing of the magic, but has no effect if the subject does not have or decides not to use a surge.

6 hp and surges are restored to full after a full rest.

The big consequence I see is that healing magic will be less necessary between fights but can make a lot of difference in a fight.

I have implemented this in my recently started non enworld 3.5/Pathfinder email/face to face game where the player's were enthusiastic about it, both those who play 4e and those who wanted nothing to do with 4e. 

I wanted to solicit your input about adopting it here as this would be a change from the game as it has been run so far.


----------



## Pyrex

Sounds fine to me.

3) For both parity and reasonableness though I'd rather that instead of spending a Healing Surge as a Standard Action; you spend a Healing Surge as part of taking the Total Defense standard action.

5) This makes in-combat healing substantially more powerful than it is now.  This should probably be you can _either_ take the rolled value for free _or_ spend a Surge and heal your Surge Value (1/4 max HP).  This allows clerical healing to scale much more nicely without becoming silly and allows for a much cleaner 3.5 representation of the 4E healing powers (all 4E classes with access to heals have access to some powers that require the target to spend a surge and some that don't) as _Cure Light Wounds_ will almost always be replaced by a Healing Surge, but still provides useful-but-not-broken niches for spells like _Cure Critical_ and _Mass Cure Light Wounds_


----------



## Voidrazor

I like it. IMO clerical healing needs a boost. The amount a cleric can heal in one round tends to be less than the amount of damage a character that is in HTH receives each round.


----------



## Shayuri

I'd be up for trying it as an experiment and see how it runs. No harm in that.

As one of the group healers, I can see the merits.


----------



## Voadam

I am in the process of selling my current home and moving to another state. I will not be completely offline but I expect my online gaming to be sporadic through mid May when I expect my family and myself to be mostly settled in our new place barring unforseen problems.


----------



## Shayuri

Meep, okay. Thanks for the headsup, Voadam.

Good luck and I hope things go well for you in your new home!


----------



## Pyrex

As of tomorrow afternoon I'll be out-of-town with limited net access for about a week.  Please feel free to NPC Weylan until I get back.


----------



## Voadam

I will be taking my family on a beach vacation and don't expect to post between 8/14 and 8/24.


----------



## Voadam

It took me a little longer to catch back up at work then I thought it would but I'm back to posting in the game again.


----------



## Shayuri

Mew...

Inamar needs Magic Missile after all, it seems. 

One little draught of poison, and suddenly she can't hit for beans...

Blargh.


----------



## Voadam

Voidrazor,

When grappling you can either attack to do damage through an opposed grappling check which does your unarmed strike damage in nonlethal (not your lethal natural weapon slam damage so d4 for you) or do an attack using an attack roll at -4 with a natural weapon (your d6 slam attack with lethal damage).

Since you've been doing the grapple rolls I've been going with that option and rerolling when you did more than 4 on the damage roll.


----------



## Drowned Hero

Im swamped. 

Please NPC Roth for the time beeing. Hopefully im back in a month or two.

-DH


----------



## Voadam

Drowned Hero said:


> Im swamped.
> 
> Please NPC Roth for the time beeing. Hopefully im back in a month or two.
> 
> -DH




I appreciate the heads up.


----------



## Voadam

All right,

I've been extremely erratic in my pbp posting for the last couple of months in contrast to my normally 1/weekday posting in the games I play in.

I expect this to continue for months as well, I've got more ongoing family medical stuff coming up that will be disruptive including a major surgery for my wife with a significant recovery period. I expect to be busy and a bit stressed taking care of wife, kid, and household plus keeping up with my normal work. I expect to not post for a while, to sometimes not want to worry about game commitments and just post randomly in general, and sometimes in contrast to really want to get away from things and be in a fun game with online friends as a recreational outlet from everything else that is going on.

So I wanted to post in and explain why I have been and expect to be erratic in posting for a while.


----------



## Drowned Hero

Im still not having the time to about anything. I hope you get your life calm back in the near future Voadam, good luck with it all.

-DH


----------

